# all being well due in may! bump buddie needed



## charmed

Hi ladies, im says a hello with causion in my voice, im only 4weeks tomorrow and period due today or morro. Tests getting stronger but as soon as see cb digi jump to 2-3 weeks nx week ill relax a little. Ive worked out my due date by 6th may which is day after my bday - freaky as my mum had me 2days after her birthday and sis had her baby that week too! My first pregancy was due day after my hubby bday so seems strange. really tryin keep relaxed and just what will be will be cant dream or change anything now, upto my beanie and body now.

anyone same stage who wants buddie up xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Hey there!! And congrats on your bfp!!

Im actually estimated for the same delivery date as you :happydance:

Ive had 4 days of positives in a row now, and a 1-2 on a digi so im waiting to next week to to get a 2-3!

Hope our little beanies are sticky!

x


----------



## lpjkp

Hey!!! Id love to be bump buddies with you both!! Im due around 3rd-6th may 2013 (not 100% until doctor or ultrasound confirmation) and around 4 weeks!! Slightly nervous and anxious this time round but excited all the same! And feeling exactly the same as you both in that im anxiously waiting for that "2-3" and "3+" before I start to relax a little due to a very early mc before...feel more positive this time though and period due tomorrowish time,so will relax slightly more once I've passed that little milestone too!! Lines are getting darker everyday so far though,so im reassured by that!

How are you ladies feeling?

Fingers,toes and everything else crossed that our beans are snuggled in and going nowhere for nine months!x


----------



## sarahuk

EEEK! Bump buddies yay! :wohoo: :D

I feel exactly the same with the nervousness. I had a tubal pregnancy last year and then the chemical cycle before last so...super stressy this time around!

Been getting bfps for 4 days now. I do think they are getting darker but im hoping and praying that tomorrow Ill see a nice glaring positive! 

Ive been extra nervous because ive been getting these godawful stabbing pain type cramps (same side though maybe thts where it implanted?) and late last night/today ive been having some light brown cm. My AF was due yesterday as my LP seems to have been getting shorter these last months, and tomorrow ill be 4wks exactly :) Hoping I can make it so i can have my lovely tickers like you! 

xx


----------



## charmed

Oh god I've started bleeding :(


----------



## sarahuk

I know its hard to stay calm and easier to panic..but bleeding can be very normal and isnt necessarily what we think it is.

What colour is it and how heavy? x


----------



## charmed

Ok we from day 9 I've had a light pink to brown discharge, and now that stopped - never had any blood in loo, or on pad only when wee. Yesterday I didn't have anything. Period due tomorrow. And this morning nothing and much stronger test. Now cramps and when went again nothin in loo, or on pad before or after, bout 130 mins ago when had wee ad bright ish red when wiped, now went and was pinky red brown again only when wd. Iff I had not tested early I'd say period defo starting. I'm so scared x


----------



## sarahuk

I know its not easy to stay calm when you see blood but...your tests have been getting darker and women can bleed for a whole zillion of reasons.

When I had my chemical, it was pretty obvious it hadnt stuck. I had the positive test on one day, started spotting that night and the test was totally negative the next day. Id only managed to get the one day of positive. And the test id done that night with the bleeding was already near negative.

It could just be that your body is clearing out everything that it doesnt need. Ive been reading a LOT about bleeding since last night because I had pinky/redy streaked CM. Its actually quite common, a lot more common than I ever thought. And it seems to happen to a load of women right around when their af would have been due.

Do you have another test you can do in the morning? A nice stronger bfp will put you a little more relaxed me thinks :hugs: xx


----------



## babychamber

Hi ladies, is it okay if I join you? Got my BFP on Thursday and I'm due on May 3rd. 

Charmed, how are you doing now? Just to let you know I had something the same on Saturday and the very early hours of today but it seems to have stopped now. Going to see my doc for the first time on Tuesday so will mention it them but don't think it's anything to worry about. 

I've been feeling pretty okay. Before the BFP I had a major zit break out and headaches which made me think I was pregnant. Since then my BBS have got more tender and I'm a lot more tired but not overly tired either.


----------



## sarahuk

~Hi there!

I wish id had symptoms...I had absolutely nothing! I was surprised to see the second line. I had an HSG early in this cycle though and heard it made you more fertile afterwards so I guess it is true!

Seems that bleeding is super common. You have anything else going on?

I just have these crazy cramps and some brown/pink spotting. 1 day late and hoping for a lot more days late too lol x


----------



## x_Charlie_x

How are you now charmed?

I found out 2 days ago i'm 4+2. Very excited but a bit scared/anxious!

I should be due on 3rd may 2013


----------



## claireyfairy

Hey ladies can I join?

I got my bfp on Thursday and still in shock. I am due 1st may according to online calculator.
This is baby #2 for us but we have ended up with a bigger age gap than we wanted because this time round it has taken what seems like forever. Is everyone else on baby #1 on this thread?

Hope you are ok charmed, keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## sarahuk

Im on number 1 hun :) But congrats on bfp for baby 2!

I understand what you mean about the trying part! 2 years and almost 9 months here and still hoping on a sticky!

How long have you guys been trying? x


----------



## claireyfairy

Hi sarah,
We were trying for 15 months this time which compared to yourself and many others I know is nothing. We got pregnant first month ttc with lo and during the 15 months we were trying #2 we got nowhere not even a chemical so we had kind of started to accept that it may not happen (blaming an operation I had last year that our gp and gynacologist warned me could have blocked my tubes).

Feel quite uptight about everything, how about you?

Feels to good to be true at the minute. Was due hsg test this month and we are so pleased that all the more invasive tests will no longer be needed!! (fingers crossed) x


----------



## sarahuk

Im sure they wont and that this is your sticky bean!!

I think that must be harder tbh when youve had one super easy and then the second time it just doesnt seem to go anywhere. Atleast I didnt have anything to compare back too!

Sometimes I think the threat to the body of all these things you have to have done is enough to kickstart things into going  

How old is your LO?

Im VERY uptight...so we should hold each others hands lol. Think its hard not to be. Im getting line progression but started with some spotting and thats thrown me into real anxiety!

Are you still testing? :) I cant seem to be able to stop at the minute lol xx


----------



## claireyfairy

I am testing every day, I can't stop myself! Getting great line progression which is reassuring isn't it? Also can't beat seeing it in words on a digi.
My oh keeps asking me when I am actually going to stop testing, but I am in no rush as still have loads of ic's!
My lo is two and half, love him to bits but last few weeks he is being quite naughty, think he knows I am to tired to cope!! 
Have you told anyone yet? We are waiting till we see our gp tomorrow as want him to set my mind at rest about scarred tubes and increased likelyhood of ectopic pregnancies. 

Have you seen your gp yet or made an appointment with a midwife?


----------



## charmed

Thanks for all replying, well I think its good news that it all seemed to stop last night, from day 9 had on off red to brown discharge, only ever when wiped never even on a liner and no spots in loo. Sat had nothing. N yesterday had that one time when and was watery wee on paper which was pinky red. Then next time went it went to browny strings. Then went out for bit and again nothing when wiped or on liner loo. Nothing over night or this morning. Still got few cramps. Just did a non early test and was postive straight away, do u think that's good? Was a fr quick test, when got my postive digi that brand was negative so nice see a clear line. I'm going call gp tomorrow and talk bout bleeding. I'm off aboard in few weeks so hope he'll do bloods so I know ans. Can I ask for the to be done? Xx how r u all xx


----------



## sarahuk

claireyfairy said:


> I am testing every day, I can't stop myself! Getting great line progression which is reassuring isn't it? Also can't beat seeing it in words on a digi.
> My oh keeps asking me when I am actually going to stop testing, but I am in no rush as still have loads of ic's!
> My lo is two and half, love him to bits but last few weeks he is being quite naughty, think he knows I am to tired to cope!!
> Have you told anyone yet? We are waiting till we see our gp tomorrow as want him to set my mind at rest about scarred tubes and increased likelyhood of ectopic pregnancies.
> 
> Have you seen your gp yet or made an appointment with a midwife?

Bless him! He will be happy when his little brother or sister arrives!!

Are you in the UK chick? I have my first doc appointment tomorrow! My GP already knows ive been getting positives but im also being checked out for ectopic pregnancy. Betas done this week and referral for an early placement scan.

I know its worrying isnt it when you start to think about ectopics and scarring. When they did my HSG this cycle I swear the right tube (Where i had my ectopic) was blocked...so I was convinced I would struggle even more to get a bfp. Now im worried about where it is. Although that being said, with the ectopic i had bleeding from before I even got my bfp.

Im sure youve nothing to worry about! My parents know but thats all. And my best friend ofc, shes keeping me calm!

If those tests give you peace of mind then you should defo do them! I was freaked at first that i wasnt get any change but today my 14dpo test is defo darker than my 12. The joys of testing early eh? :D

Hows your tests looking today? xxx


----------



## sarahuk

charmed said:


> Thanks for all replying, well I think its good news that it all seemed to stop last night, from day 9 had on off red to brown discharge, only ever when wiped never even on a liner and no spots in loo. Sat had nothing. N yesterday had that one time when and was watery wee on paper which was pinky red. Then next time went it went to browny strings. Then went out for bit and again nothing when wiped or on liner loo. Nothing over night or this morning. Still got few cramps. Just did a non early test and was postive straight away, do u think that's good? Was a fr quick test, when got my postive digi that brand was negative so nice see a clear line. I'm going call gp tomorrow and talk bout bleeding. I'm off aboard in few weeks so hope he'll do bloods so I know ans. Can I ask for the to be done? Xx how r u all xx

Im crossing my fingers and toes for you hun that there is no more bleeding!

I think your doctor will do it anyway chick, they normally do with bleeding and positive pregnancy tests. Its possible that it was just a bleed left over from implantation etc. Try and stay positive...the fact that the test went positive so quick is a good sign! :thumbup:

Get in with the doc tomorrow and get the ball rolling on your first set of beta levels. And try not to worry -too- much about cramping...ive had it constantly for 5 days now :) xx


----------



## charmed

thanks just so worried incase is in wrong place and thats y i bled? i just wish i knew, im not sure if i can get to gp tomorrow and if they will do anything, im ment to be working so have to see what happens, is it good tests postive quickly? i keep thinkin my shoulder hurting and the bleeding scared me, thought it was all over so fast. ive had a sti when younger so hope dont affect things, i found out had it during last preg so guess that was ok in right place. just want a scan or bloods and see it getting stronger at 4weeks thou doubt nothing be seen at scan? so you going to gp tomorrow too? see test below, looks pale on photo but did come up straight way and think the asda tests are much better hate frre so gonna maybe get another one them and do perhaps xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120827-00180.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sarahuk

Yep defo a positive :) Ive never used Asda tests so cant compare with you im afraid.

The docs will run blood work two days apart. It picks up the pregnancy hormone and looks for it doubling. My advice would be to call the doc in the morning, explain whats going on and get the blood work. Stuff work chick...making sure you and beany is ok is more important.

They wont scan you till youre closer to 6wks. Theres nothing visable on scans really at the stage we are so they will look at the blood levels first and foremost to make sure that its a continuing pregnancy rather than a chemical.

Sure it will be ok, but Id defo go see the doc xx


----------



## charmed

thanks yeah ill ring say was due on over weekend, had a couple postive tests but had a little bleeding and few cramps and going away and wondered if can get any tests to help, ill let u know hun, thanks for the support, r u feeling ok?? what times ur appointment, r u looking forward to finding out if everything ok/ whats made u go to gp did u say u had bleeding? xx


----------



## claireyfairy

I am so glad to hear no more bleeding charmed. Hope your gp can help you out tomorrow.

I am getting the odd twinges and things are not helped by my toddler constantly wanting to climb over me!

Keep us updated on gp appointments tomorrow girlies. My appointment is at 920 so not much waiting around x


----------



## charmed

Thanks, well went out for a bit and no bleeding so far keep havin that feelin soz tmi that something leakin out but when wipe nothin there. Just did another test another adsa one, held wee for 40mins and look what I got?! Yay. Do u think this a good sign? Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120827-00183.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sarahuk

IMO its stronger than the other test you posted :) I reckon you just had a little bleed but nothing to worry about.

I do still say you need to see your doctor though :

As for why im going to the doc charmed...I have a history :) I had an ectopic pregnancy last year so as I have an increased chance of it happening again I have to be monitored earlier. Not really had any bleeding but did have a bit of pink and brown on the day of and day after my AF was due.

Yay for bump buddies :D x


----------



## lpjkp

Hello ladies!! How is everyone feeling today?

Clairyflair: Hello!!! It's so lovely to meet another bump buddy!! :) I'm on baby #1, and extremely excited!

Sarahuk: Wow! That's been a long time of TTC! I thought ours was long, and it's taken 10 months to get where we are now...it's felt like forever! Are you excited for your GP appointment? 

Charmed: Glad to hear that the spotting has died down!! I hope that little bean is now all snuggled in all warm and cosy!

AFM: 12dpo today and day of AF...as expected, my first missed period ever and it feels fantastic! I've also been taking tests everyday to reassure myself...and the pic below shows what I got with afternoon urine today! I've gone from "1-2" to "2-3" on my clearblue digital (YAY! I'm over the moon), which is earlier than I expected and I've got a lovely pink line on FRER...I think it's finally sinking in that I'm pregnant!

How are everybody's symptoms? I'm so so tired, sore boobs and feeling nauseous on an evening, but that's keeping me positive that everything is going ok! I've delayed my doctors appointment until the 3rd September (Next Monday) at 6:30pm, and then I'm going to book an early private scan for around the 20th September (I'll be around 7 weeks then so should see a lovely little heartbeat if all is well!)x
 



Attached Files:







V__A5FC.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahuk

Yes its truly amazing isnt it to get to that day and wait for something that FINALLY...after our wait...doesnt come!

I wish it was sinking in for me :D Im half excited half still in denial :D

Lovely lines on the tests and yay for a 2-3! My line isnt as dark as yours yet..but then im 3 days behind you :D

YAY for being preggo!! xx


----------



## charmed

Rhx sarah it came up with 30 second! :) so if u don't mind me asking what signs did u hav of ur ectopic? Is it bloody they mainly doing? I want do a digi again but think try and hold off if I ov on 13th I'm 14dpo so when should I get 2i3 weeks? Still few cramps mainly after eating still nothing when wiped. Xx woop great bunch girls so glad got u to talk to as not tellin ppl yet xx


----------



## sarahuk

Ive only told my parents outside of her :) Think my OH has told his brother though!

With the ectopic I knew something was up. I never get spotting and always start af at medium flow. I started to bleed early when I wasnt due for af, and it was a strange consistency. Blood red but very watery too...and a fair amount of it too. It was a few days after that which i started to get positives. They were fairly feint at the start but did buil. By this time id had my blood levels done and my levels were going up normally, but when i got to the scans there was nothing in my uterus and a mass next to my right ovary.

I did start to get pain but it was further in. And by then I was starting treatment. 

I wouldnt worry about having an ectopic tho. I was told there was only a 1% chance of it occuring and I was just unlucky that my first bfp ever had ended up as one :) I never got a line as strong as yours btw back then :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Id wait a bit longer on the digi. Although my tests are darkening, i stil get 1-2 on a digi. They are looking for levels around 200 to trigger the 2-3. xx


----------



## TTCBean

Found out I was pregnant on Saturday! I should be due around May 6!!


----------



## claireyfairy

Hi ttcbean how are you? How's everybody feeling today?

My stomach is aching but def more stomach than abdomen area. I think I should take it easy but I'm one of those people who needs to be doing something, hence me stripping a dining chair instead of lounging!! X


----------



## TTCBean

Hello :) I'm doing good overall, just having some cramping and am pretty fatigued! I am still in shock and so excited and scared!

Have you told anyone else besides your OH?


----------



## sarahuk

Grats ttcbean!! Welcome :D We have the same EDD!

LOL Claire..you should be chilling out!! 

Im feeling ok too...just crampy. The sharp pains have gone msotly now and im being left with an ache down there and some gentle backache :)

xx


----------



## claireyfairy

We haven't told anyone yet. Waiting to see if the gp tomorrow considers us high or low risk first. We are going to tell my parents after the appointment and oh parents at the weekend.

I know my mum is going to cry this time- from relief. I know she has been worried about me since my op last year and she knows we were having fertility tests. I am super excited about telling them.

We won't tell anyone else until after 12 week scan.

The only thing I am really unsure about us when to tell our lo. He is two and half Si won't really understand but don't want him to feel left out. We have had a look at his baby book today and the pictures of me when I was due with him. Tried to explain that he was in my tummy and that we went to hospital and he can outmy tummy. Think he kind of understood that. What would you do ladies?

Who have you ladies told and when will you tell others?

Caught my oh looking at prams earlier!! He is way ahead of himself and I am so shocked he has stayed quiet so far!! X


----------



## sarahuk

My OH is the same...hes thinking about playing football or brushing a little girls hair..have to keep saying "stead on" lol :D

Ive told my mum and dad. Wont tell my sister until ive had the placement scan. But once iv ehad that ill probably shout it from the rooftops lol. I know it will still be early but..ive come to the conclusion that we will only experience these pregnancies we have going on right now the once...we should enjoy them to their fullest!

Complicated with the little one. What about holding off until youre starting to show and then maybe showing him the scan picture youll have by then and explaining that theres another growing in your tummy like he did. 

Do you think they will be giving you an early scan too then? 

I guess it could have been harder...imagine if he was say, 8, and wanted to know how the baby got there!! xx


----------



## claireyfairy

So true!!

Not sure if they will send me for a placement scan. I hope our gp either sends us for one or tells us that our chances of an ectopic are no higher than anyone else's. 

I went for an ultrasound exactly a week before I found out I was pregnant (part of fertility tests)and the technician said that ovaries and womb looked fine and she could see that my right ovary had released an egg and that my womb was thickening up nicely. But the right side is the side I am most worried about as that is where appendectomy scar is and side most effected most likely by the peritonitis they told me I had (the lovely doctors at my local hospital kept me waiting in a ward for two and half days before deciding to operate). Then I had a hospital superbug. So had great time of it!

Guess I will find out tomorrow x

Have you been told you will get a placement scan following your last ectopic? X


----------



## charmed

So in a few more days hoepfully. Still feel bit crampy and like leaking sorry tmi! Just keep wanting go to loo and look. Just keep thinking nothing I can do can change anything now, just need keep relaxed and pray. Hope gp does see me tomorrow. Would u say done test at weekend but had bit spotting since and take a sample? I wonder if some of my pains are wind?! Xx thx thou sarah y made me feel bit better xx


----------



## sarahuk

claireyfairy said:


> So true!!
> 
> Not sure if they will send me for a placement scan. I hope our gp either sends us for one or tells us that our chances of an ectopic are no higher than anyone else's.
> 
> I went for an ultrasound exactly a week before I found out I was pregnant (part of fertility tests)and the technician said that ovaries and womb looked fine and she could see that my right ovary had released an egg and that my womb was thickening up nicely. But the right side is the side I am most worried about as that is where appendectomy scar is and side most effected most likely by the peritonitis they told me I had (the lovely doctors at my local hospital kept me waiting in a ward for two and half days before deciding to operate). Then I had a hospital superbug. So had great time of it!
> 
> Guess I will find out tomorrow x
> 
> Have you been told you will get a placement scan following your last ectopic? X

Oh wow honey you really have been through it havent you :(

Sounds like your little beany has a lovely snug new home then! Im sure its fine and that its in the right place. 1% isnt much and im sure you fall within that :D You could ask about the scan, if you explain your concerns they might be prepared to do it to put your mind at rest! I hope they do :)

Yep i think its standard procedure that following ectopic they have you in to check where the next one is. It was a horrific time and it took until may for me to be completely discharged from the treatment so very keep to avoid it!

x


----------



## sarahuk

charmed said:


> So in a few more days hoepfully. Still feel bit crampy and like leaking sorry tmi! Just keep wanting go to loo and look. Just keep thinking nothing I can do can change anything now, just need keep relaxed and pray. Hope gp does see me tomorrow. Would u say done test at weekend but had bit spotting since and take a sample? I wonder if some of my pains are wind?! Xx thx thou sarah y made me feel bit better xx

Im not sure about your GP but I know mine dont require samples to double confirm. Whenever ive said Ive had a positive test they just got on with the next bit!

Id ring them and say that youve had positive pregnancy tests that are getting darker but that youve been having some bleeding and you want to see the doctor. If the doctor is doing what he should, he should arrange for you to have your HCG levels checked twice, 48 hours apart from each other. This is to determine 1) how much hcg is in your body 2) if it is increasing at the right level.

It really depends from there if they decide that you need an early scan. I think with bleeding that dries up they probably wont be too worried, but if there is still bleeding/spotting then they may well arrange for you to be scanned at around the 6wk mark. 

I have the cramping too chick :) And ive spoken to a couple of friends who are pregnant atm in the second trimester and they said they had it too for a good couple of weeks. And that it felt just like af at times. So sounds like its normal :shrug:

I dont have the leaking :) Infact...I dont really feel like i have too much more cm than i normally would at this point...hope thats not a bad sign!


x


----------



## sarahuk

Oh, and im glad it helped make you feel better :) What we are here for! xx


----------



## claireyfairy

Thanks Sarahuk for your help. It's good they give you a placement scan as part of procedure after what you have been through.

Charmed- I have had cramps on and off which are worrying but I am sure I had them with my first pregnancy so like Sarahuk said it is normal. Also my gp did not ask for a sample last pregnancy but my midwife wanted one every time I went!


----------



## sarahuk

Im crossing fingers and toes they will give you one!! :D

Lol damn...I aint lookinf forward to that part..I can never pee on demand lol x


----------



## charmed

Hiya just caled gp got an appt at 3pm today they didn't ask y. So I didn't say. Its not with my normal doc so not sure if that's a gd thing or not. Lasst time he worked out my due date and gave me the baby book thing. So not sure who or what this one be like. Still no blood today so guess that's good. Not gonna test now until weekend. Ill keep u posted I'm very scared thou x


----------



## sarahuk

Sounds like things will be fine chick...its great that theres no more bleeding! Keep positive!

How are my ladies today? :)

Im fine! Feeling much less crampy and achy today and still no af! Tests still say positive! Im starting to feel brave enough to let it sink in that I am indeed up the duff!!

First beta done...they will call me tomorrow if theres a problem but she says there wont be. NExt set on thursday then ill find out the deal with the beta numbers on Friday.

Im still nervous though. When I was 3/4dpo I was admitted to hospital and had abdominal xrays :( I hope its ok. x


----------



## pip2009

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? I am due on 4th May with my second so it would be lovely to have some bump buddies to hang out with :happydance:

I have also had some spotting which I think must have been implantation. I got a bfn at 10dpo (2 days before af) then started spotting the day before, the day of and the day after af. It was pink/brown mixed in with cm and sometimes was quite watery. Got a faint positive yesterday and a slightly darker line today so hoping we've got a sticky one!

I think its pretty normal to have spotting, especially around the time of your period so as long as its not bright red and you are not getting cramps with it all should be fine.

I definitely feel more stressed this time around than I did first time although not sure why!


----------



## lpjkp

Sarahuk: Ooohhh, exciting stuff!!!!!!! I think it's safe to assume you've definitely got a bun in the oven!!! I've not got doctors till next Monday, but I'm assuming my levels are going up too with the darker lines and "2-3"! It's so exciting yet nerve racking at the same time!

AFM: I'm not doing too bad...all I'm really feeling at the moment is incredibly tired (To the point where I can't get through the day without a quick power nap), my boobs are sore on and off (It worries me when they're not so sore, but then they fire back up again and it's like little bean is saying "Just a reminder I'm here!") and my sense of smell is very sensitive!! Apart from the other night, I've hardly felt nauseous though...I'm just wondering when morning sickness sets in and whether it's a gradual thing or, BAM!, you wake up one morning and you're sick?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies... Ive got a Big thread going with lots of other May mummies to be... Come and Join us :)

may-2013-spring-babies


----------



## sarahuk

pip2009 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join you? I am due on 4th May with my second so it would be lovely to have some bump buddies to hang out with :happydance:
> 
> I have also had some spotting which I think must have been implantation. I got a bfn at 10dpo (2 days before af) then started spotting the day before, the day of and the day after af. It was pink/brown mixed in with cm and sometimes was quite watery. Got a faint positive yesterday and a slightly darker line today so hoping we've got a sticky one!
> 
> I think its pretty normal to have spotting, especially around the time of your period so as long as its not bright red and you are not getting cramps with it all should be fine.
> 
> I definitely feel more stressed this time around than I did first time although not sure why!

Hey and welcome!

And firstly, congrats on the bfp!!

Yep sounds really normal to me. Infact...it was the exact same sounding as what i had about 3 and 4 days ago. Dried up and nothing since and tests also darker :)

I think its just one of those things our bodies do to make us stress out!!

x


----------



## sarahuk

lpjkp said:


> Sarahuk: Ooohhh, exciting stuff!!!!!!! I think it's safe to assume you've definitely got a bun in the oven!!! I've not got doctors till next Monday, but I'm assuming my levels are going up too with the darker lines and "2-3"! It's so exciting yet nerve racking at the same time!
> 
> AFM: I'm not doing too bad...all I'm really feeling at the moment is incredibly tired (To the point where I can't get through the day without a quick power nap), my boobs are sore on and off (It worries me when they're not so sore, but then they fire back up again and it's like little bean is saying "Just a reminder I'm here!") and my sense of smell is very sensitive!! Apart from the other night, I've hardly felt nauseous though...I'm just wondering when morning sickness sets in and whether it's a gradual thing or, BAM!, you wake up one morning and you're sick?

Id say with your 2-3 you have nothing to worry about!!

Do you think I should pick up a cb tomorrow and try for mine? hmm... !

Yeah my boobs are weird like that too lol. Is it your nips or the "meat" thats sore? For me its the meat and iits not too bad which sometimes makes me nervous!

With my first bfp (ended up tubal but still thats nothing to do with it!) I started to feel a bit :sick: quite early..think i was just over 5wks. It was a gradual build up though just felt a bit ikky :)

x


----------



## charmed

hi what a waste of time i could cry, just been in spoke to gp said bleeding may have been from implanting or whatever, tested wee and was a line straight away but he said it was faint had a look and i saw it straight way a nice pale pink line, said way to early to tell anything as yet and dont worry as such. said too early to confirm pregant thou :( stupid man. wish never went now. last time came away with my books n stuff now i just feel sad. he made it sound like tested too early was implanted now it moved or something :( xx


----------



## sarahuk

MEh im so sorry hun that your doctor was not very supportive :( It sounds like bull to me. I mean, Im a day behind you but ive been atleast sent for bloods :shrug: I know I have a history of Tube pregnancy but still. 

In one thing he is right. Doctors dont like us to test early for pregnancy due to the fact that chemicals happen. 

When is/was your AF due? Cos in my opinion...if you are late and showing a pregnancy positive with some bleeding, you should be entitled to blood levels being checked :(

:hugs: x


----------



## charmed

Hi well I don't care he's a training gp anyway, said my blood pressure ok, listen to tummy ovary area and said felt ok. Said good bleeding if can even all one wipe of red bleeding as stopped but from my weak (2hour held nearly pale wee) is only a weak postive, I saw line appear straight way and he said that before asking when ovulated and when period due. Said may have just been start of period cos baby implanted and now come loose, or moved?! I didn't say I'd tested yesterday and got a strong result! Fuck him. Boobs hurting tons and just tested with what not even 3 hour held wee and digi says... 2-3!!!!!! And preg words came up within 40secs! Happy dance!! Do u think it s good sign?! Yay yay! Do ur test too!! Means can't test for 3+ now until nearly go away next weekend, think ill stop testing for now, got one adsa left, so maybe do that at weekend, so line was so strong if see it paler ill freak. If I was havin a early miscarriage and gonna bleed soon would my digi still have gone up Xx


----------



## charmed

He s gonna offer bloods went get nurse then came bk some other gp said no as I'm young only very early late and faint test, period due yesterday! I mean u should seen it on f***in drop of wee on it! I've got right mind call him morro say look it says 23 weeks u prat! I trust digis way more than them casette test! Anyway rant over have wait until 7 weeks to see midwife think I can call docs and book myself anyways so I think didn't even have see a gp, wish had not gone. On plus did say fine to travel and I've got nothing to worry bout as such, just said wait! Ons 3+ ill tell midwife I think. Do u think I'm safe to think still preg then? Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120828-00186.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sarahuk

OH YAY!!!!! :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS ON THE 2-3!!!

I would say defo still pregnant!! Thats fantatsic news!

I reckon that bleeding was just leftover from implantation hun :D 

Bet you feel great after that digi eh? :D :hugs: x 1000000000000!! x


----------



## charmed

thanks hunnie ur amazing at making me feel better! do urs!!!!! how do i add u as friend, be nice be bump buddies. I think now ill relax whenever happens i got pregnant and its out of my hands now so nothing i can do. If do mc now i know maybe something wrong with babba, just preying all ok. Still few on off af style cramps and tinges but happy no more blood for 2days and boobie hurting tuns today!! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Yay you found me :D :hugs:

Well...I really wouldnt worry so much about the cramps :) Ive had them horrific from a day before my af was due and a couple of days after. They only really stopped for me today and af is 4 days late. I think theres just so much going on down there so fast that its bound to get a bit achy!

Ive spoken to a bunch of ladies that are pregnant at the moment aboaut the cramps and they have said the same thing that they had cramps that were 10000% just like af cramps. And it didnt show!

I think if you were having a miscarriage your tests would be getting lighter and I doubt youd have gotten a 2-3 on a digi. I think you need hcg levels of 200 to get a 2-3 weeks so sounds like baby is nicely implanted!

When were you meant to get your period hun? xx


----------



## charmed

well i was due in 26/27th so i normally would be light on sunday and heavy yesterday but nothing! happy happy!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Then you can breath a sigh of relief! Youre late and defo preggo! xx


----------



## claireyfairy

Hi charmed
What a stupid gp!! Can't believe how insensitive too!

I would say by your 2-3 digi test your little bean is holding on strong!
How long have you got to wait to see midwife?

Sarahuk- any news today?


----------



## claireyfairy

Have we moved places?! How did that happen?


----------



## sarahuk

No im still here hun! They came here looking for people to join a big thread. But I like this thread too so im still here!


----------



## sarahuk

Nope no news today Claire :) Test still pos, quite late now for af and no sign, and had my first betas done today. Going to call tomorrow for the levels.

Cramps still come and go but its not very often now thank god, they been awful!

How you feeling my darling? :)

x


----------



## charmed

He didn't say! I know last time gp had already put forward for scan date but never made it to midwife. Saw a sign said call and just book midwife no need see gp. Can go for booking at 7-9 weeks. Gonna just hold off see how next weeks go xx thanks though xxx


----------



## claireyfairy

Glad you are good! You still testing to see progression? Mine was nearly as dark as control line today which made me smile. Felt quite sick this morning too which is reassuring if nothing else!

My gp appointment went well. Saw the same doctor we have seen about fertility tests so he was really understanding and talked through our ectopic concerns. Been booked in to see the midwife on Friday- which seems really early compared to my last regnancy and other peoples posts. We discussed early scan possibility and he said midwife would talk me through scans and it's too early really at the minute to see anything much. He said midwife would book scans and talk me through it properlyon Friday so god knows what that means!!

Hubby said that he was reading notes on gp computer as I was giving him my dates and it was results of my last ultrasound which mentioned a cyst on right ovary. Guessing it isn't very significant as gp and ultrasound technician never mentioned it but still found that a bit odd!!


----------



## sarahuk

Hmm maybe they didnt mention it because some cysts do go away on their own. My sister found out she had one when she was pregnant and they told her it would leave when it was ready :)

How far along are you Claire? Sorry to ask! YAY for the control line!! Mine isnt quite that way with my nhs test strips..but im betting if i did a frer tomorrow it probably would be close! I probably wont test anymore now since ill get it confirmed through bloods.

Good that you are sorted with the midwife! Its early BUT...I think hes probably done that because shes the best one to really advise you on the next step, and she will probably contact the EPU and get you sorted. Hes right that its possibly too early. They normally dont see anything until around 5 and a half weekish I think. Least thats what they told me!

x


----------



## claireyfairy

I will be 5 weeks tomorrow we think according to online calculator. I am due 1st may!!

Looking forward to seeing the midwife as I know it's the same one I saw in last pregnancy and she is easy to talk to and very reassuring (I was as paranoid that time round as I am this time).

It's great they have started taking your beta levels, how often will they do that?
Will you have to book your placement scan soon?


----------



## sarahuk

They do them 48 hours apart so thursday is my second :) Should know by Friday afternoon if all is looking good!

Happy 5wks tomorrow! :happydance: So exciting!! I bet they will scan you really soon then. I think the placement scans are usually around 6ish wks.

Yep! If my results come back looking good they should get me booked for the scan...cant wait! Nervous...but hopeful for a better scan than I had last time.

I think we will be anxious no matter what number pregnancy chick. Its precious cargo we are growing! x


----------



## charmed

Do u think I should call bk to my gps midwife team?! Wish just did bloods and prog tests, keep scaring self as have a sore shoulders quite knotty and always ache but since read eptoic shows in shoulders I'm terrifed everytime it hurts even thou know prop just from achin at a pc and or wind! Did another cheapy net test and nice dark line, few more days and should be as dark as control - hopefully!


----------



## sarahuk

The pain for ectopic is not in the shoulder itself, its more the tip of the shoulder blade. Plus dont worry, ectopics dont start to show symptoms until further along. Theres no pain etc from them until around 6wks-ish when it starts to grow too big for the place its at.

They are also usually (not always but most of the time) accompanied with prolonged bleeding which you dont have. And pregnancy hormone tends to creep up slower so. I think youre fine :)

I cant say about the midwife stuff cos they wont see you at this stage of pregnancy anyway. Could always call the reception and ask them when you should contact them for the first appointment maybe!
x


----------



## charmed

Thanks ill leve midwife for now. Did internet test today dark fast, and had some af cramps today and wet not as sore and much, wee was very dark yellow in sample po tonight as noished home to retest and we looked slightly pink tint, test went so dark straight way! Feel better :) think only drain one glass water today so guess that's y! N not eaten very much. Xx post pick later xx


----------



## claireyfairy

That's fantastic charmed. I think maybe you just had but of left over implantation bleeding the other day. I had a bit before I found out I was pregnant with my first.

I know it's hard and I am just as bad (probably worse!!) but just got to take it a day at a time and try to relax and remembr to take it easy.


----------



## missmiylove

Hi everyone! I'm Miya,married,19
& this is my 1st pregnancy. I'm 4weeks & 1day...due May 7th
Something tells me I may be further along then 4weeks because my last period was all wrong.
I have a sonogram on september 18th & I'm so excited!

How are you ladies feeling now? I feel impatient ..I think ill relax more after my 1st scan

H&H pregnancy my fellow may mums!


----------



## claireyfairy

Hi miya
Congratulations on your pregnancy

When did you find out? It takes a while to sink in doesn't it x


----------



## claireyfairy

Is it too early for cravings? All I have wanted this week is orange juice and meat!!! Am I just being greedy and trying to excuse it with pregnancy? I am huunngggrrryyyy!!!


----------



## sarahuk

I dont think its too early :) I craved soup today like a mad woman and had to have it!! 

Charmed I agree with Claire..sounds like it was just leftover from when baby was snuggling :) I think you can relax...youre up the duff!!

Claire how you feeling today? :)

Miss - welcome! :) Congrats on the bfp!

So had my first beta score come back today. Im definitely up the duff!! 15dpo draw was 93. I panicked thinking it was low but turns out its actually fine for what it is. I compared to my ectopic cycle and at 18dpo my levels were 74...so think im doing much better this time around.

Second draw tomorrow...cross those fingers for a doubling ladies!!

How are you all getting on with the cramps? Im still getting the sharp stabbing pains every now and again. Been getting them on both sides. Feels like something is twisting in there...come to think of it its like really strong severe ovulation cramps...its definitely an ouchy!!

xx


----------



## claireyfairy

Hi Sarah well done you on your beta score. Look forward to hearing the increase tomorrow. 

As for the soup-that's an odd one! Any particular flavour?!

Last pregnancy I was mad on cheese and sweet and sour haribo but don't remember when it started. I was getting through the babybel like a woman possessed!

Feeling good today. No sickness, not to tired just the odd cramp pains that come and go like you mentioned.

Charmed- I am looking forward to seeing your test, where's the piccy?!!


----------



## charmed

Hi this was yest 2 tests! The dark on was last nights dont want do any now for a day or so incade not as dark! Few dull af cramps n hips n lower bk pains but I'm OK xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120829-00198.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## claireyfairy

Wow charmed that's a dark line!! You are up early!

Scared myself in the night. Went for a wee in the dark and when I wiped could feel something on the tissue, ran to turn light on fearing the worst but thank god just loads of cm- nice!!


----------



## charmed

Aw I know I keep feelin bit wet or like leaking lol and run check. Specially if hav twinges and cramps. I'm off to egypt for wedding anniversary next sunday so ill be 6 weeks when get there, really nervous now incase get the well know tummy bugs and sickness or even worst, what if I bleed or get a lot of pain! Doc said go and enjoy it, but still gonna be on edge I think x any advise? Xxx


----------



## claireyfairy

I think you will just need to be really careful about what you eat and drink to avoid any upset stomachs. As for possible bleeding I don't think they can do much to help at our stage anyway so just stay positive and enjoy being away. I'm well jealous haven't been abroad for two years!!!


----------



## sarahuk

claireyfairy said:


> Hi Sarah well done you on your beta score. Look forward to hearing the increase tomorrow.
> 
> As for the soup-that's an odd one! Any particular flavour?!
> 
> Last pregnancy I was mad on cheese and sweet and sour haribo but don't remember when it started. I was getting through the babybel like a woman possessed!
> 
> Feeling good today. No sickness, not to tired just the odd cramp pains that come and go like you mentioned.
> 
> Charmed- I am looking forward to seeing your test, where's the piccy?!!

Thanks chick :) I did freak out for ages thinking it was on the low side but when I looked into it, it seemed that it was actually fine :) Crossing fingers for the draw today and results tomorrow!

Oh ye..I had a mad craving for one of those Heinz Big Soups...Steak and potato! I dunno about you..but I love my steaks medium rare...Im pouting that I cant eat steak any way but frazzled for 8 months. Gunna go cold turkey and wait till after the birth I think!

Lol at the babybel!! Mind you they are yummy! How was pregnancy for you the first time around? And what are you hoping this time around? You need a ticker chick so I can stalk your progress!!

I hope you feel good today too :) Im starting to feel a bit :sick: but...surely its way too early for that and I didnt have mad betas.

x


----------



## sarahuk

charmed said:


> Hi this was yest 2 tests! The dark on was last nights dont want do any now for a day or so incade not as dark! Few dull af cramps n hips n lower bk pains but I'm OK xx

The one from yesterday looks lke mine, and my hcg is at a fine level for the pregnancy age so...id say youre fine :) x


----------



## sarahuk

claireyfairy said:


> Wow charmed that's a dark line!! You are up early!
> 
> Scared myself in the night. Went for a wee in the dark and when I wiped could feel something on the tissue, ran to turn light on fearing the worst but thank god just loads of cm- nice!!

Its a panic isnt it!! I dont have quite as much cm as i keep hearing everyone talk about. I wish I did..might feel a bit more relaxed then that my body is doing what its meant too lol. Mind you...think i need to remind myself im still real early yet  Ill be snail trailing in no time im sure :) x


----------



## sarahuk

charmed said:


> Aw I know I keep feelin bit wet or like leaking lol and run check. Specially if hav twinges and cramps. I'm off to egypt for wedding anniversary next sunday so ill be 6 weeks when get there, really nervous now incase get the well know tummy bugs and sickness or even worst, what if I bleed or get a lot of pain! Doc said go and enjoy it, but still gonna be on edge I think x any advise? Xxx

Yep...relax!! This could be the last holiday you take just the two of you! Babies are a lot more resiliant than we give them credit for. And everything is looking good for you :)

Try not to think about what happens if you bleed. You have no reason to suspect that you will, and before you know it youll be 8 months pregnant and looking back and wishing youd enjoyed the pregnancy more :D

There is a saying...happiness is a mood, not a destination. So true if you ask me! Look at things this way...you wanted to be pregnant, now you are. Id say thats something really amazing and happy! I know its hard to stop worrying, specially when youve had a loss, but everything will be fine youll see!

Go enjoy Egypt! Your little bean will be there enjoying it with you! :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

What claire said!

Sadly...bleeding at our stages is just one of those things. They cannot stop what nature decides for us. We just need to have faith that our little miracles are strong, which they are! x


----------



## claireyfairy

I am shattered this afternoon. Been out all day and right now I could curl up and go to sleep.

Will start a ticker in a few weeks- I am bit paranoid about things like that! I know it's daft because at the end if the day what is a ticker going to do!!

Last pregnancy was good really, I just remember being exhausted. I was a teaching full time back then, but I had a student teacher in who was taking 90% off my lessons and she couldn't understand why I was so tired when she was doing all my teaching.

Back to work next week and feeling a bit apprehensive about it all. Going to have to tell my job share which is going to be difficult because I know they have been trying for a baby nearly as long as us- although whenever we talk about it there is not much active trying for one if you see what I mean!!

I am going to have to check the what not to eat list as I had a mixed grill with medium steak in Tuesday and now I feel bad! You forget so much so quickly with a toddler and baby brain doesn't help!!

I won't admit it to anyone else except hubby and you girls in here but I would love it to be a girl this time round. I know this will be our last so would live one of each.
If its a boy it will be way cheaper though as we saved almost everything from lo.

What are you girls hoping for?
Any twins etc in your families?

Told my mum and dad on Tuesday when we went out for meal and my mum told me her mum was a twin, something she failed to mention when I was pregnant with lo!!


----------



## claireyfairy

Forgot to say got 3+ on digi this morning, yayyyy!!!


----------



## sarahuk

claireyfairy said:


> I am shattered this afternoon. Been out all day and right now I could curl up and go to sleep.
> 
> Will start a ticker in a few weeks- I am bit paranoid about things like that! I know it's daft because at the end if the day what is a ticker going to do!!
> 
> Last pregnancy was good really, I just remember being exhausted. I was a teaching full time back then, but I had a student teacher in who was taking 90% off my lessons and she couldn't understand why I was so tired when she was doing all my teaching.
> 
> Back to work next week and feeling a bit apprehensive about it all. Going to have to tell my job share which is going to be difficult because I know they have been trying for a baby nearly as long as us- although whenever we talk about it there is not much active trying for one if you see what I mean!!
> 
> I am going to have to check the what not to eat list as I had a mixed grill with medium steak in Tuesday and now I feel bad! You forget so much so quickly with a toddler and baby brain doesn't help!!
> 
> I won't admit it to anyone else except hubby and you girls in here but I would love it to be a girl this time round. I know this will be our last so would live one of each.
> If its a boy it will be way cheaper though as we saved almost everything from lo.
> 
> What are you girls hoping for?
> Any twins etc in your families?
> 
> Told my mum and dad on Tuesday when we went out for meal and my mum told me her mum was a twin, something she failed to mention when I was pregnant with lo!!

Oh wow!! Maybe youll get a nice surprise of one of each in the scan!! How would you feel about having twins?

The little girly stuff you can buy IS super adorable I give you that :) I dont mind what I have, neither does Matt. Weve made the decision to not find out the sex too though i think that might get harder closer to the 20wk lol. Will you find out?

Dont worry about the steak chick. Im sure having these things once in a while cant really impact much. I really crave a medium rare steak right now lol.

Were your parents excited? :)

Sucks aboug going back to work hun :( But yeah you need to tell her! Im sure she will behappy for you though.

Will you qualify for an early scan?

AFM: Had my second set of betas done today so tomorrow after 2pm is big phone call time! Ive been booked for my early scan too..so im having my first scan on Friday next week at 10am. Ill only be 5+4 though but atleast we hopefully can see the sac and place the pregnancy

xx


----------



## sarahuk

claireyfairy said:


> Forgot to say got 3+ on digi this morning, yayyyy!!!

WOOOHOOOO!!!!!!!! So excited for you! I darent do one lol. Im just desperate to hear i have enough hcg to trigger a 2-3 at this point lol x


----------



## julesjules100

Hi all!

Can I join you too? I'm 5 weeks today and due 2 May. All so stressful at the moment; trying to relax but just want to get to the 7 week scan. 

My stomach is also massive too (not sure if this is down to the fact that my bean was IVF). Not sure how I'm going to keep that a secret from work till 12 weeks! Lol.

J x


----------



## charmed

Hey thanks for the advise girls! Yay, ill try and enjoy it. Not so worried but mc but scared bout ecpotic incase got really sick away?! Which I could just hav an early scan just to check its in the right place! That's all I'm worried bout. Did another ic test, was still dark, darker than yesterdays am test, tiny bit lighter than evenin but like said wee was very concerated yest even in sample pot was so dark! Lol. So think it being tiny bit lighter nothing worry bout??? Veins on boobs huge today, still few cramps but got bit back ache today, how r u all feeling?! Aw I'm so jel just wish was a way to get an early scan see baba in right place! Xxxx good luck morro sarahuk ill keep checking for updates! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Can I join you too? I'm 5 weeks today and due 2 May. All so stressful at the moment; trying to relax but just want to get to the 7 week scan.
> 
> My stomach is also massive too (not sure if this is down to the fact that my bean was IVF). Not sure how I'm going to keep that a secret from work till 12 weeks! Lol.
> 
> J x

Hey hun and welcome!! And massive congrats on the bfp!!

Ahhh that must be the first tri bloat  Im lucky...Im chubby so i wont look any different with that hehe :)

x


----------



## sarahuk

charmed said:


> Hey thanks for the advise girls! Yay, ill try and enjoy it. Not so worried but mc but scared bout ecpotic incase got really sick away?! Which I could just hav an early scan just to check its in the right place! That's all I'm worried bout. Did another ic test, was still dark, darker than yesterdays am test, tiny bit lighter than evenin but like said wee was very concerated yest even in sample pot was so dark! Lol. So think it being tiny bit lighter nothing worry bout??? Veins on boobs huge today, still few cramps but got bit back ache today, how r u all feeling?! Aw I'm so jel just wish was a way to get an early scan see baba in right place! Xxxx good luck morro sarahuk ill keep checking for updates! Xx

Thanks chick! :)

Yep all sounds fine to me :) Honestly though...dont worry about ectopics. They arent that common. The hospital told me only 1% chance :) Sure baby is in the right place! x


----------



## lpjkp

claireyfairy said:


> Forgot to say got 3+ on digi this morning, yayyyy!!!

Yay! How far gone were you in dpo/weeks when you got this? Still waiting on mine progressing from 2-3 (though the second line is getting close to the darkness of the first)!x


----------



## claireyfairy

I was 5 weeks 1 day. It was with fmu. Exactly a week before I had only got 1-2 weeks but it was with mid morning wee!!

How is everybody getting on?
I have zero symptoms today-very odd.

I have midwife appointment in three hours.


----------



## sarahuk

claireyfairy said:


> I was 5 weeks 1 day. It was with fmu. Exactly a week before I had only got 1-2 weeks but it was with mid morning wee!!
> 
> How is everybody getting on?
> I have zero symptoms today-very odd.
> 
> I have midwife appointment in three hours.

Good luck with the appointment! Let us know how you get along.

Not much going on with me today symptom wise. I think im just more nervous than anything. Get my results in a couple of hours and quite frankly im scared :(

x


----------



## lpjkp

claireyfairy said:


> I was 5 weeks 1 day. It was with fmu. Exactly a week before I had only got 1-2 weeks but it was with mid morning wee!!
> 
> How is everybody getting on?
> I have zero symptoms today-very odd.
> 
> I have midwife appointment in three hours.

Ooohhh good luck with your appointment! How exciting!!

Not much going on this end tbh...I tend to get a bit crampy towards bedtime, and feel really tired all day everyday. Boobs are always mildly achy but get more achy as the day goes on...one new symptom though: INSANELY ITCHY NIPPLES! To the point where they are soo irritable!

Can't wait for the vomiting to begin though...all I get at the minute is mild nausea afternoon time.

Got doctors on Monday to get a referral to the midwife...and I booked a private early scan for the 19th September! Only 2 weeks and 5 days away, so I'll be between 7-8 weeks and should see a heartbeat!! So excited and so anxious all at the same time!

Still 2-3 for me on clearblue but got tired of testing and stressing myself out...I've been testing everyday and I've got a lovely dark line. No bleeding whatsoever so far (Not even IB) and cramps have died down, so I guess I'm still pregnant!x


----------



## charmed

Do you take yours apart too hehehe. I did and my one two week had tiny lines line they disappeared! Lol. Got my 23 early ish so think I'm 5 weeks monday so ill test end nx week if can hold it! Tested with asda test again today as going to tell best friend tonight and wanted check still was, this was taken when wet and other is dry. Now I need your advise I suffer with a lot of uti :( and feel bit twingey, I've got some pregnany safe long term anti bocs hich could take one or do I ride it out and use that drink stuff u mix with water?? Just worried as don't want it get like a full blown one and go to kidneys making me sick but don't wanna take antiboc and risk it making me or babba ill xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120831-00210.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sarahuk

Tests looking good hun:)

Id call the doctors and ask them for advice before taking any hun. Some pills are sare for baby BUt..some are only safe if taken in certain trimesters...so if I were you id give them a call, explain your pregnant and ask for advice!


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> Ooohhh good luck with your appointment! How exciting!!
> 
> Not much going on this end tbh...I tend to get a bit crampy towards bedtime, and feel really tired all day everyday. Boobs are always mildly achy but get more achy as the day goes on...one new symptom though: INSANELY ITCHY NIPPLES! To the point where they are soo irritable!
> 
> Can't wait for the vomiting to begin though...all I get at the minute is mild nausea afternoon time.
> 
> Got doctors on Monday to get a referral to the midwife...and I booked a private early scan for the 19th September! Only 2 weeks and 5 days away, so I'll be between 7-8 weeks and should see a heartbeat!! So excited and so anxious all at the same time!
> 
> Still 2-3 for me on clearblue but got tired of testing and stressing myself out...I've been testing everyday and I've got a lovely dark line. No bleeding whatsoever so far (Not even IB) and cramps have died down, so I guess I'm still pregnant!x

It's funny you mention that as at the weekend for one day I had insanely itchy feet and hands. Gone now and hasn't been back. Very weird! x


----------



## sarahuk

15dpo: 93.
17dpo: 295.

HAPPPY!!!!! x


----------



## charmed

yay thats brilliant news sweetie, just think in a few more days we can get our 3+ :) just rang docs again! spoke to a much nicer lady, said that im preg and bit worried, i didnt think as my gp i told we were thinkin of a family and he said change on to these ones as they safe, so he did know we trying, not taken anything for last nearly 3 weeks, i get uti all time so ment to take one cefalexin tablet every day 250 mg but i dont only after sex. I felt a bit of a twinge today so been drinkin loads but thought dont want get a kidney infection so better just to take one now and leave it. I will not now take any more, as gp going to call me back on monday. I mentioned to her about midwife and she said ooo have u not booked in, said no! i said i saw a gp other day but he couldnt confirm it, said done test all postive and she said oh no defo get booked in for 7-9 weeks, lucky i forgot them membered i got one day off after hol before go to work, as appt will be an hour, so seeing midwife at 3pm on tuesday 18th sept, ill be 7weeks a few days!! :) im also going to get a chance to talk to my normal gp on monday, so ill nip outside and say i popped in other day, and he said couldnt confirm, say now had all postive tests etc and that going way what should i do. If he says tablets harmful, do u think that one single tablet would hurt? ive googled it and found sites sayin can be used but if gp recomments it as other slightly safer choises. and i guess at only 4 weeks the baby doesnt have as much as a direct link to my blood so maybe ok????? xx


----------



## sarahuk

I say dont worry about what youve done up until this point :) But ye id use the safer pills! Last thing you want is that infection getting worse. Youre going to start feeling wiped out soon enough as it is!! x


----------



## claireyfairy

Midwife called me an hour before appointment and told me she will see me after an early scan so we know everything is as it should be before we start the notes. I have a scan a week today at 3pm! Then she is coming over to our house the following wed if the scan went well.


----------



## charmed

Aw that's exciting :) wish I got a. Scan! Just have keep very postive! :) yeah it was one of the new ment to be safe one and saw few ppl have taken them, but said had to do something can't have it get worst! Didn't know. U shouldn't take them drink things either! That have sodium cirtae in! Xx


----------



## claireyfairy

Congrats on the levels Sarah!!

Charmed- I am happy that I get to have a scan but on the other hand if they had told me I don't meet the requirements I would be thinking that odds are really good like any other pregnant lady. Now I have made myself paranoid again!!!

Why do we do this to ourselves? Wish I could just relax x


----------



## sarahuk

claireyfairy said:


> Midwife called me an hour before appointment and told me she will see me after an early scan so we know everything is as it should be before we start the notes. I have a scan a week today at 3pm! Then she is coming over to our house the following wed if the scan went well.

Honey thats awesome!!! We have our first scans on the same day :D !! x


----------



## sarahuk

Because we want them so badly hun :)

No reason to be paranoid though! They just doing it to put your mind at rest since youve already spoke about your concerns probably. I bet baby is super snuggled and happy!


----------



## charmed

Aw I want one!! Lol xx


----------



## claireyfairy

Sarah- I know, how exciting!! Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!! 

Charmed- I remember feeling just like you do with my first when I saw others getting earlier scans. But the weeks do fly by and you will be at 12 weeks before you know it. If you can't stand the wait you could book a private scan, by me they cost £75 which isn't too bad I guess.


----------



## claireyfairy

Hey it's me again. Just been reading up about Hcg beta levels- being nosey (apologies Sarah!) and didn't realise that they can help rule out ectopics as well as pregnancies that are unlikely to continue. Does my clear blue 1-2 week result followed a week later by a 3+ week result relate to this and therefore I should really stop worrying so much about where baby is?


----------



## charmed

I'm the same as u keep worrying! Can't wait to test and get the 3+ nx week hopefully, think ill relax n go away happy. X


----------



## sarahuk

Claire I would defo say so.

Ectopics tend to have lower base levels that rise. And when they do, normally they dont double.

A cb digi 3+ is looking for hcg levels of arouand 2000. Id say thats great! Especially since it jumped. The 2-3 is triggered by numbers over 2000 so id say your doubling time is nothing to worry about chick!

x


----------



## charmed

Hey how r u all feelin today?! Aw this time nx week ill be waitin to be on a plane!! Lol. Speakin to my nice lovely gp tomorro gonna get if need do anythin hol wise and also see if he thinks ectopic were a risk? I have had a sti a few years ago which was only picked up when pregnant last time so don't think its done to much damage, I've only ever had sex with my hubby n he didn't know he had anything as had been tested! Got a bit of a cold n sniffles today :( off into town in bit. Glad seein midwife day get bk so if hav been poorly she can help, what happens durin that bookin appt? Said its a hour long?! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

I dunno chick.ive never managed to get to 9wks to get to the booking in appointment :D But think its just paperwork and talking through what happens next and then she will organise scans etc.

Try not to worry about the ectopic :) Im sure there is nothing to worry about there!

Im feeling ok...just been hit this last few days with the exhaustion bat! I feel so fatigued now its unreal!

5wks tomorrow :happydance:

Im on holiday next saturday too! I hope at least. If scan on friday shows ectopic that the end of holiday for me :cry: x


----------



## claireyfairy

Hi ladies
Feel so tired today- my toddler keeps insisting that it's time to get up before 7am. That's too early for me at the weekend!!!
First midwife appointment involves going through family history (so talk to parents before you go if you can including miscarriages still births and other horrible bits). Goes through scan info and book 12 week scan. What to eat not eat, what to do and not do! Also your history and partners health history. She will talk to you about the nuchal test and all the other tests they can do and likelyhood of downes etc from your age. You will complete most of your green notes with you and ask you to fill in the gaps for next appointment.

This is all what I remember from three years ago- things may be different now!!


----------



## charmed

thanks sounds ok then, nothing to worry about!! xxx


----------



## sarahuk

claireyfairy said:


> Hi ladies
> Feel so tired today- my toddler keeps insisting that it's time to get up before 7am. That's too early for me at the weekend!!!
> First midwife appointment involves going through family history (so talk to parents before you go if you can including miscarriages still births and other horrible bits). Goes through scan info and book 12 week scan. What to eat not eat, what to do and not do! Also your history and partners health history. She will talk to you about the nuchal test and all the other tests they can do and likelyhood of downes etc from your age. You will complete most of your green notes with you and ask you to fill in the gaps for next appointment.
> 
> This is all what I remember from three years ago- things may be different now!!

Oh my...sounds a bit daunting!

I feel you on the tired thing...though must be even harder with a toddler!! I dont think ive ever quite been this knackered lol.

Are you getting anxious for friday to come around quicker? I wish time would hurry up lol x


----------



## claireyfairy

Just want it to be Friday now. I am anxious but also quite excited!!

We are telling the in laws this evening so looking forward to that too. We didn't tell anyone till 8 weeks last time but we are telling them earlier this time for two reasons. One they look after lo for appointments and two they also knew we were having infertility tests and don't want them to worry.

Who have you ladies told? How did they react?


----------



## sarahuk

Good luck with the news! I bet they are SO happy for you!

Ive told my parents, sister, best mate, close neighbour who knew we were struggling, OHs brother and his mum will know next weekend for her 70th birthday...extra pressie!

Tbh..once ive had the placement scan I dont think im going to hold back. Things can go wrong at any stage so just have to see it all positively and enjoy the pregnancy. Once ive seen the heartbeat ill probably just tell people. Most people knew we were trying anyway :)

x


----------



## charmed

Well my ticker says 5 weeks today, been havin few twingy cramps and feeling damp today, I know it was bit soon and wanted to hold off cb til nx week but I had to the min I saw on offer in boots 2x £9.99 I rushed to buy. More! Just now peed on it, not weed since 12ish, and got this! It came up the fasted ever within 1min if that and the 3+ was up at same time as the preg! :) do u think this gd sign? Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120902-00212.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sarahuk

Oh yes :) It means your HCG is around the 2000 mark which is fantastic!

Let me put it this way...ive been told my hcg is also ok and tomorrow ill hit 5wks and ill have an estimated hcg of 1200. So you can relax :)


----------



## charmed

Aw thank yay! Think I'm 20dpo so only got first 1-2 last fri so get 3+ a week a day or so is good! I'm happy. I could not believe how it quicky came up, 23 my preg came up fast then took while to give the dates, but this I didn't even get up from the loo and it was there! No bleeding still been a week now :) but had some deep cramps like af today and now still which worry me but guess its babba stretch me. Least when speak gp morro I can tell him got 3+. Just wanna relax now, really wanted tell mum today but think wait until the midwife on 18th. I don't think I want any tests as such, I'd love babY with anything so don't want risk the worry with extra tests, will u have them done. Do u know if in uk we get scan fast? Do u think if I said didn't know dates I'd get a early date scan?! Hehe xx


----------



## sarahuk

You could try...but they know that you know the date of your last period so...im not sure they would fall for it :D

If they dont want to send you for an extra scan then see that as a positive! They dont think you have anything to worry about! I kinda wish that I didnt need to have it truth be told. Dont get me wrong, I really want to make sure its in the right place but...I think it would be happier time if I was going jsudt for that sake, and not because I have a risk of problems :D

Im not going to have the amniocentist (cant remember how its spelled) one where they take fluid from around the baby. I know its only a small risk of miscarriage after but I dont want to go with that.

As for the others, yep I will have them I think, just to be prepared. But it wont make any difference to me in the long run if something came back a concern. I would still go ahead with the pregnancy regardless :)

x


----------



## claireyfairy

Yay charmed on the 3+!! 

The in laws were very happy, think they were in shock though!!


----------



## charmed

aw thats great + sarah i understand just need relax! might buy the pregnancy bible now hehe!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Why not charmed :) hell..Ive bought a pregnancy journal 

5wks today! :yipee: Im now an appleseed yay!

Im so glad they are happy for you Claire!

How are you ladies feeling today? I dare say Im feeling nauseas!!


----------



## charmed

Hi ladies how you feelin today? Ive just had a nice chat with normal gp, he said everything sounds good, if my test is postive I am preggo and book see midwife! Told him I had. I said bout going away, just said to buy some rehydation stuff if get a bad tummy. Said to avoid the water etc and just be safe in sun, he said if the pregnancy is Gonna carry on, even jumping out of a plane wouldnt effect it! So enjoy it. He said should tell travel agent so can check allowed to fly n insurance covered so guess That means should check with travel agent, trouble she is a family friend, and I didn't wanna tell her yet, and she's the manage too, so would find out that I called, I think everyone says allowed fly as long as nnot near due date! And think covered by insurance but could just double check online. What do u think? I asked bout risks said mc is one in 4, and the ectopic is only a 3% chance and if happens it happens and just up2 me if happy to take that risk that should get sick when away. But nothing can do as such. Long as got insurance should be fine. Xx


----------



## lpjkp

Hey ladies! Lots to catch up on! Sorry I've not been able to write much...I'm working for the London paralympics, doing some very long and unsociable shifts, so I feel like I'm working/eating/sleeping at the minute!!

*Charmed:* Wow!! Yay for your "3+" on the clearblue!! That must be the most amazing feeling!!! I'm so excited for you! I'd say little bubba is definitely all nestled in and snuggled and excited for his/her first holiday in an aeroplane!! Have fun! I can't wait to hear how the midwife appointment goes!

*Sarahuk:* Yay! for being 5 weeks!! That's the major struggle over and done with, I've read reassuring statistics that once you get to around 8 weeks and see a heartbeat, you really can breathe a sigh of relief because, chances are, things will go fine from there! So only a couple of weeks to go and no stressing until the 13 weeks/second trimester!

Hello to the other ladies!!

AFM: I've been stalking the other may babies thread, too, but I like being part of this group for the "intimacy" so, if you've read exactly the same on the other thread, my apologies!
Not too much to report this end with working/sleeping/eating...maybe bullet points will be better?
-pregnancy is progressing pretty uneventfully at this end! Still no bleeding/spotting since last AF (Yay!), always fatigued, sore boobs (My nipples have gotten bigger though, which grosses me out!), mega bloated (Some cheeky coworker told me I had a "cute bump", the cheek!) and slightly queasy at times...but not too bad! Cramps have all settled down so I'm assuming he/she is all snuggled in but, if I start to worry that things are too quiet, I get a little "poke" low down in my tummy as if to reassure me they're still in there!
-No morning sickness yet though...where are you morning sickness to reassure me?!
-Lines are now as dark as the control...I've attached a piccie to show you! The bottom two are from yesterday and today with a normal first response with sensitivity of 100 instead of 25, so I'm assuming a line that is as dark on those as early first response is a good progression? I did take a CBD this morning which still said 2-3, but I'm trying not to worry about that because of the dark lines? I'll leave it a week to test again with CBD so it doesn't stress me out!
-Got first doctors appointment tonight at 6:30pm (Woohoo!), so will finally get a referral to the midwife!
-Booked my early scan for Wednesday 19th September at 4pm, very excited but nervous...
-My DH has FINALLY started to accept that I'm pregnant, and finally admitted that he acted so distant because he's terrified we'll lose this one too...I'm still staying positive (I guess the dark lines, no cramping and no bleeding says everything is fine?) and he's even started trying to talk names with me...I can see we're going to have a huge disagreement on that though! He suggested "Rio" for a boy?! Errr...no.
-Close family have been told and are absolutely thrilled! My mom and sister have been arguing about the baby's nickname whilst he/she is still in my tummy, and could agree so have combined it...hence, my baby for the forseeable future is now nicknamed "peabug"! It's got a little bit of a ring to it I guess!

I'd also be over 5 weeks going from my LMP, but I've finally decided to go by my ovulation date (It was slightly late), which would make me 4wk+5...at least then it's a bonus if they say I'm further along than what I am! It also makes me relax slightly about those dreaded CBD because it means I got:

1-2: 9dpo (3wk+2)
2-3: 15dpo (4wk +1)
SO I SHOULDN'T WORRY BECAUSE I SHOULDN'T BE EXPECTING THE 3+ YET!
 



Attached Files:







WP_000233.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## charmed

Thanks just prey alls quiet whilst I'm away xx


----------



## sarahuk

I wouldnt worry about those Cb digis :) The 3+ triggers at about 2000hcg and im not going to hit that till a couiple of days from now and I know the docs are happy with my levels so im sure all is well! 

Like you say..no spotting etc are all positive signs that everything is fine and that this one is a sticky. I bet you cant wait for your scan!

Peabug..I love it!!! Thats so cute!! I named mine Snooky because next year is the year of the water snake and thats how you pronounce it in swedish (my other half is swedish).

Im so glad your OH has admitted to you about how he has been. Matts been the same. He has these moments of intense happiness and then he starts to panic and starts to hold back a little. 

Yep I read that the chance of MC after seeing a heartbeat on an early scan is down to less than 10%...ill take those odds! And since it can be picked up from 6wks onwards lets hope that our scans will bring us super fast little hearts so we can relax. Sure it will.!

I agree about the other group btw...its too fast and not personal at all :hugs:

x


----------



## lpjkp

No need to pray charmed! You just enjoy your time away and look forward to your midwife appointment when you get home!

Thanks sarah! You've set my mind at ease! I keep reassuring myself that the odds are in my favour and, for someone my age, the risk of mc is only around 10-15% anyway, so I'm 85% likely to have my little peabug in May! Haha! The nicknames we end up with!! I love 'em!


----------



## sarahuk

Lol its great isnt it!! But its a lovely way to have a little pet name if you ask me!

I reckon since we got past af with no probs, we can defo breath a sigh of relief. We are going to all be jumping up and down for job and showing off our babies first portraits in here in no time!!

Friday cant come quick enough :) x


----------



## charmed

Took my digi apart as it had gone off, all the 3 were same colour and all bright dark blue :) thanks for all the supprt girlies, gonna be lost without being able chat whilst away, maybe I can txt some u :) few painful cramps a min ago but I pretty sure its wind!! X


----------



## charmed

lpjkp said:


> No need to pray charmed! You just enjoy your time away and look forward to your midwife appointment when you get home!
> 
> Thank

Thanks I gonna try and keep relaxed and postive and enjoy it! And the rest from work will help baba! And when get home and back work be nearly 2 months and have midwife app! Do midwifes listen for heart beat? X


----------



## sarahuk

Im going away too hun on saturday :) Gunna be strange without my updates!!


----------



## lpjkp

So I've come back from my doctor appointment feeling really sad...my doctor, to be honest, was a complete douchebag and seemed to go out of his way to make me feel less reassured and like the pregnancy will fail...he said:

-He didn't confirm my pregnancy/ask how I'd tested/when I'd tested

-He told me 25% of all pregnancies end in miscarriage, so It's still a likely possibility even though I've not had cramping/bleeding etc

-He doesn't really care that I had the mc before ("Every pregnancy is different"-err, tell that to the many women with recurrent mcs) so won't be doing anything to reassure me

-Not to bother going for the early private scan because "The rays damage the cells and make you miscarry the baby" and it's not worth it anyway because all I'll see is a "dot"

-That my pregnancy is not likely to go well because, even though I've got all "secondary symptoms" (I.e. sore boobs, fatigue) only morning sickness and vomiting tells you the pregnancy will be ok

-I won't get to see the midwife to book in until at least 10 weeks

-I shouldn't be offered any early scans etc "because you're only 22"

I've been left feeling a little upset, like this pregnancy will be doomed and I'm only just starting :( I could cry and wish I'd never gone, because at least I was happily pregnant before it...now I just feel like a ticking timebomb...


----------



## sarahuk

lpjkp said:


> So I've come back from my doctor appointment feeling really sad...my doctor, to be honest, was a complete douchebag and seemed to go out of his way to make me feel less reassured and like the pregnancy will fail...he said:
> 
> -He didn't confirm my pregnancy/ask how I'd tested/when I'd tested
> 
> -He told me 25% of all pregnancies end in miscarriage, so It's still a likely possibility even though I've not had cramping/bleeding etc
> 
> -He doesn't really care that I had the mc before ("Every pregnancy is different"-err, tell that to the many women with recurrent mcs) so won't be doing anything to reassure me
> 
> -Not to bother going for the early private scan because "The rays damage the cells and make you miscarry the baby" and it's not worth it anyway because all I'll see is a "dot"
> 
> -That my pregnancy is not likely to go well because, even though I've got all "secondary symptoms" (I.e. sore boobs, fatigue) only morning sickness and vomiting tells you the pregnancy will be ok
> 
> -I won't get to see the midwife to book in until at least 10 weeks
> 
> -I shouldn't be offered any early scans etc "because you're only 22"
> 
> I've been left feeling a little upset, like this pregnancy will be doomed and I'm only just starting :( I could cry and wish I'd never gone, because at least I was happily pregnant before it...now I just feel like a ticking timebomb...

OMFG...WHAT...a douche. seriously...ignore everything he told you. Its bullshit.

1) Ok fair enough on this...seems to be fairly common practice that if youre getting home positives they dont test you anymore. Tho having said that my doc did ask how i was sure i was pregnant, and i said i had about 12 tests confirming it lol.

2) How can he say its still highly possible despite having no bleeding etc. Youre beyond af date, you have absoultely no evidence of a period coming or anything to suggest baby didnt stick. Youre beyond implantation stage. Yes, a lot of early picked up pregnancies end, but we are talking chemicals here. In my opinion, once your late with no evidence of a bleed...id say youre well and truly implated and beyond that chemical stage! 25% of pregnancies maybe...but when you look at the data, they start talking about pregnancies that werent picked up. So bollox to that shite.

3) Yep every pregnancy is different. But when youve had a loss you do look for that doctor to give you a heads up if it looks good or not. Theres a way to respond to a girl whos scared. And that is definitely not the way.

4) The rays do not damage lol. And hell..even xrays are pretty safe. I had two abdominal xrays done this cycle before i knew i was pregnant. And after hours of research ive found that its safe below a certain level of radiation, and youd need about 20 xrays in a row to even hit that level where it starts to get iffy. Ultrasounds are safe. Im fairly sure if they damage anything they wouldnt bloody do them.

If you want the scan have the scan!

5) My mum had two pregnancies of which she had absoutely zero symptoms. Some people have it some dont. Its all down to hormone levels and some women react to them and some dont. I know a lady who gets really ill afte ovulation even because shes so sensitive to the change in progesterone. So hes talking crap. Plus...some of us dont get it till later on in pregnancy anyway

6) I think my booking in at my doctors is about the 9 to 10wk stage. I think imo thats too late. But what can we do eh

7) Erm...say what? So if a women goes to A&E with evidence then of say an ectopic..she shouldnt be scanned cos of her age? What is he ON. Theres a zillion different reasons why some women need early scans and not one of them are age related!! What a dick!!

Seriously hun...fuck this doctor. Ignore 100% of anything he said, he told you crap. I wish I could go kick the crap out of him for what hes said and how hes left you feeling :(

Are you holding up ok? :( :hugs: x


----------



## claireyfairy

Lpjkp- I have just read your last post and I think that the gp you saw is an absolute disgrace. I understand they have to be realistic with you but I'm sure it doesn't need to be so hurtful!
We have all just got to trust that fate will see our new babies into the world healthy and as smoothly as possible. I'm sure we all know the realities, but odds ate in our favour eh!!

I had almost zero ms by the way with my lo and he is fighting fit!

Charmed and Sarahuk hope you both have a lovely time away, a holiday with children is so different so enjoy yourselves and your lie ins while you can!!

I found out today that my maternity buddy from when I had lo is having a baby and is due April. I am so pleased that we will be off again together-touch wood! Haven't told her yet though!!


----------



## charmed

lpjkp said:


> So I've come back from my doctor appointment feeling really sad...my doctor, to be honest, was a complete douchebag and seemed to go out of his way to make me feel less reassured and like the pregnancy will fail...he said:
> 
> -He didn't confirm my pregnancy/ask how I'd tested/when I'd tested
> 
> -He told me 25% of all pregnancies end in miscarriage, so It's still a likely possibility even though I've not had cramping/bleeding etc
> 
> -He doesn't really care that I had the mc before ("Every pregnancy is different"-err, tell that to the many women with recurrent mcs) so won't be doing anything to reassure me
> 
> -Not to bother going for the early private scan because "The rays damage the cells and make you miscarry the baby" and it's not worth it anyway because all I'll see is a "dot"
> 
> -That my pregnancy is not likely to go well because, even though I've got all "secondary symptoms" (I.e. sore boobs, fatigue) only morning sickness and vomiting tells you the pregnancy will be ok
> 
> -I won't get to see the midwife to book in until at least 10 weeks
> 
> -I shouldn't be offered any early scans etc "because you're only 22"
> 
> I've been left feeling a little upset, like this pregnancy will be doomed and I'm only just starting :( I could cry and wish I'd never gone, because at least I was happily pregnant before it...now I just feel like a ticking timebomb...

Aw sweetie he sounds like my shit gp I saw last week! He said same stuff, no scan, no bloods I'm young and no need too! Just ignore him honestly, ur babba is safe in your tummy and ur like me only young the risks as very low. Please try not worry, there are no signs to say gonna mc so just relax and enjoy it please! Every one here will say same and did to me, I called and we se md wife between 7-9 weeks. I was the same left upset he tried say my babby had moved as I had a bleed and just try keep calm! How can I when said baby moved where! :( got my progess on cb digi so alls ok at moment jjust gonna try keep postive! X


----------



## sarahuk

Claire thats fantastic news about your buddy being pregnant too! Real life bump buddy again!


----------



## claireyfairy

I just keeping thinking that this is all too good to be true. I am so emotional!! I have cried countless times since finding out as we really were beginning to think it wasn't going to happen and it really is a shock that it is!

Are you all emotional? Cried at star trek film last night!!


----------



## charmed

I'm like that too, keep welling up or being moody! Still got the cramps but think sorry tmi when sat on loo for wee lot air come out so think just gas! My burpin sign still there :) not ben to hungry lately but fancy cheddar chEese and finger bicckies! Lol!!


----------



## claireyfairy

I craved cheese last time but really don't fancy it this time round. Just want a burger!! So unhealthy!! Oh dear

My cramps have disappeared last day and half. It always worries me when symptoms disappear. Although I was constipated today which is really rare for me (tmi I know sorry)!


----------



## charmed

Hiya how's everyone today! 2 weeks today and I get see midwife please stick babba! I've put photo here of inside my clearblues! Feel bit ickly but I've got a cold :( but prey ms starts as. Didn't have any before and didn't go to plan xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120904-00216.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sarahuk

claireyfairy said:


> I just keeping thinking that this is all too good to be true. I am so emotional!! I have cried countless times since finding out as we really were beginning to think it wasn't going to happen and it really is a shock that it is!
> 
> Are you all emotional? Cried at star trek film last night!!

Oh yes!!! Im crying at everything atm! :)


----------



## claireyfairy

First day back at work and I am absolutely shattered!
Cramps are back today. But more on the right. 

How's your week going ladies? 

Do you get cramps all over or more one side? Panicking again. Must stop!


----------



## julesjules100

claireyfairy said:


> First day back at work and I am absolutely shattered!
> Cramps are back today. But more on the right.
> 
> How's your week going ladies?
> 
> Do you get cramps all over or more one side? Panicking again. Must stop!

Mine are all over, except last night I woke to pee at 2.30am and when I got back into bed I started getting stabbing on one side towards my ovary, of course then lying awake until 7am thinking it was indicative of an ectopic. Argh!


----------



## sarahuk

claireyfairy said:


> First day back at work and I am absolutely shattered!
> Cramps are back today. But more on the right.
> 
> How's your week going ladies?
> 
> Do you get cramps all over or more one side? Panicking again. Must stop!

Aww rest up hun :hugs:

Yep totally...when I started with mine they were on the left side. NEver felt anything on the other side. I started to freak about it also but then after a good few days it did seem to start to move a bit.

Ive goten the cramps back today too. But not the stabby type..ive got like a low uterus type throb. Anyone had that? x


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> claireyfairy said:
> 
> 
> First day back at work and I am absolutely shattered!
> Cramps are back today. But more on the right.
> 
> How's your week going ladies?
> 
> Do you get cramps all over or more one side? Panicking again. Must stop!
> 
> Mine are all over, except last night I woke to pee at 2.30am and when I got back into bed I started getting stabbing on one side towards my ovary, of course then lying awake until 7am thinking it was indicative of an ectopic. Argh!Click to expand...

Oh no!!! Our minds are our worst enemies arent they? :)

You know the irony is, when I had my ectopic, I didnt have any cramping at all until after it was picked up! x


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Oh no!!! Our minds are our worst enemies arent they? :)
> 
> You know the irony is, when I had my ectopic, I didnt have any cramping at all until after it was picked up! x

Totally!

Ack, indeed, it really is ironic. Would much better for all of us just to ignore these symptoms instead of trying to read what ever twinge means...!

X


----------



## charmed

Hiya I've just had to have a big works meal and drinks, I've avoid most it my our manager brought me a single vodka and orange drink, didn't taste strong. I had drink it as I haven't told anyone at work! :( I feel bad as didn't want to drink, now I'm scared I could have damaged the baby?! Do u think one single drink would do any harm?! X


----------



## julesjules100

charmed said:


> Hiya I've just had to have a big works meal and drinks, I've avoid most it my our manager brought me a single vodka and orange drink, didn't taste strong. I had drink it as I haven't told anyone at work! :( I feel bad as didn't want to drink, now I'm scared I could have damaged the baby?! Do u think one single drink would do any harm?! X

No probably not. Don't forget, lots of people are still drinking weeks before realising they're pregnant. That said, I'd really try not to do it again esp in the first trimester. If you're our with work again say you're having liver function tests so you can't drink at the moment. Or you could say you're on antibiotics etc x


----------



## charmed

julesjules100 said:


> charmed said:
> 
> 
> Hiya I've just had to have a big works meal and drinks, I've avoid most it my our manager brought me a single vodka and orange drink, didn't taste strong. I had drink it as I haven't told anyone at work! :( I feel bad as didn't want to drink, now I'm scared I could have damaged the baby?! Do u think one single drink would do any harm?! X
> 
> No probably not. Don't forget, lots of people are still drinking weeks before realising they're pregnant. That said, I'd really try not to do it again esp in the first trimester. If you're our with work again say you're having liver function tests so you can't drink at the moment. Or you could say you're on antibiotics etc xClick to expand...

Hi thx that is an idea but its a tiny team and they know if we ill or on med so I coulf use that excuse! :(


----------



## julesjules100

charmed said:


> Hi thx that is an idea but its a tiny team and they know if we ill or on med so I coulf use that excuse! :(

Then say you're on a health kick and having a couple of months off booze! Just has to get you to the end of the first trimester and thereafter they'll know anyway. Feel sorry for those people who will have their first trimester over the Xmas holidays - would be a nightmare to try to cover that off while socialising lots! lol x


----------



## sarahuk

charmed said:


> Hiya I've just had to have a big works meal and drinks, I've avoid most it my our manager brought me a single vodka and orange drink, didn't taste strong. I had drink it as I haven't told anyone at work! :( I feel bad as didn't want to drink, now I'm scared I could have damaged the baby?! Do u think one single drink would do any harm?! X

Generally speaking, it will be fine. See, in these early stages the baby is taking from the yolk sac whilst it builds the placenta. But I agree with Jules, moving forward tell them ur having blood tests, or even just say youre on antibiotics to avoid it :) x


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> charmed said:
> 
> 
> Hiya I've just had to have a big works meal and drinks, I've avoid most it my our manager brought me a single vodka and orange drink, didn't taste strong. I had drink it as I haven't told anyone at work! :( I feel bad as didn't want to drink, now I'm scared I could have damaged the baby?! Do u think one single drink would do any harm?! X
> 
> No probably not. Don't forget, lots of people are still drinking weeks before realising they're pregnant. That said, I'd really try not to do it again esp in the first trimester. If you're our with work again say you're having liver function tests so you can't drink at the moment. Or you could say you're on antibiotics etc xClick to expand...

Oh sorry chick...ud said antibiotics! :dohh: :D x


----------



## sarahuk

ITs times like this im glad i dont drink lol. Mind you...I think when i conceived this little one I was totally off my trolly as it was our anniverary and got pretty wasted lol.

How are you ladies today?

Im ok, cramps have gone and today im starting to feel a bit :sick: Off to the docs in 10 mins for another beta draw. Results tomorrow, scan on friday!

x


----------



## lpjkp

I'm so relieved...I've got my "3+" on my CBD at exactly 21dpo...I think I can sit back and actually relax for a while now!x
 



Attached Files:







WP_000237.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Oh sorry chick...ud said antibiotics! :dohh: :D x

Hee hee!


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> ITs times like this im glad i dont drink lol. Mind you...I think when i conceived this little one I was totally off my trolly as it was our anniverary and got pretty wasted lol.
> 
> How are you ladies today?
> 
> Im ok, cramps have gone and today im starting to feel a bit :sick: Off to the docs in 10 mins for another beta draw. Results tomorrow, scan on friday!
> 
> x

I'm going ok today but, while still eating healthily, I'm craving sugar so have had a load of those sherbet lollipops. Total rubbish and very disappointed in myself! Hey ho. 

Finally got some sleep last night as restricting my water intake after 7pm so avoided the 4am trip to the loo and then inability to get back to sleep. Result.

Very exciting about your scan, wish mine was Friday too. Waiting sucks. 

x


----------



## sarahuk

lpjkp said:


> I'm so relieved...I've got my "3+" on my CBD at exactly 21dpo...I think I can sit back and actually relax for a while now!x

DEFINITELY!!

Well done darling!! That means your hcg is now over 2000 as an absolute minimum...baby is now snuggled in nice and growing lovely!!

Well done mummy!! x


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> ITs times like this im glad i dont drink lol. Mind you...I think when i conceived this little one I was totally off my trolly as it was our anniverary and got pretty wasted lol.
> 
> How are you ladies today?
> 
> Im ok, cramps have gone and today im starting to feel a bit :sick: Off to the docs in 10 mins for another beta draw. Results tomorrow, scan on friday!
> 
> x
> 
> I'm going ok today but, while still eating healthily, I'm craving sugar so have had a load of those sherbet lollipops. Total rubbish and very disappointed in myself! Hey ho.
> 
> Finally got some sleep last night as restricting my water intake after 7pm so avoided the 4am trip to the loo and then inability to get back to sleep. Result.
> 
> Very exciting about your scan, wish mine was Friday too. Waiting sucks.
> 
> xClick to expand...

I wish I could take you with me and get them to do two for the price of one :friends: :hugs:

How much longer do you have to wait?

I think i must be lucky...i pee like a trooper in the day but nothing at night!

Dont be hard on yourself. Your body is now going to crave a lot of things so...what baby wants he/she is gunna get!! 

x


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> I wish I could take you with me and get them to do two for the price of one :friends: :hugs:
> 
> How much longer do you have to wait?
> 
> I think i must be lucky...i pee like a trooper in the day but nothing at night!
> 
> Dont be hard on yourself. Your body is now going to crave a lot of things so...what baby wants he/she is gunna get!!
> 
> x

Yeah, that's what my DH just said and at least it's getting all the protein and fruit/veggies each day too so maybe I should relax a bit. Can't believe the embie made me eat a Cadbury's Caramel yesterday (!).

You are SOOOO lucky with the peeing! It's really weird as I normally have a huge capacity in my bladder - right now all I want to do is pee (and eat, natch).

Not that long to wait for my scan, it's this Tuesday. IVF apparently puts you at a bit of a higher risk of ectopic so I'm really anxious just to get it out of the way and hear that everything is fine (plus I'm 36 too so nominal concern about me being a bit older).

x


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could take you with me and get them to do two for the price of one :friends: :hugs:
> 
> How much longer do you have to wait?
> 
> I think i must be lucky...i pee like a trooper in the day but nothing at night!
> 
> Dont be hard on yourself. Your body is now going to crave a lot of things so...what baby wants he/she is gunna get!!
> 
> x
> 
> Yeah, that's what my DH just said and at least it's getting all the protein and fruit/veggies each day too so maybe I should relax a bit. Can't believe the embie made me eat a Cadbury's Caramel yesterday (!).
> 
> You are SOOOO lucky with the peeing! It's really weird as I normally have a huge capacity in my bladder - right now all I want to do is pee (and eat, natch).
> 
> Not that long to wait for my scan, it's this Tuesday. IVF apparently puts you at a bit of a higher risk of ectopic so I'm really anxious just to get it out of the way and hear that everything is fine (plus I'm 36 too so nominal concern about me being a bit older).
> 
> xClick to expand...

32 over here :)

I guess all the pressure of that now expanding uterus is really squishing your bladder! I probably dont drink as much as I should so...perhaps thats why!

Ohhh I didnt know that about IVF increasing risk of ectopics. Why is that? I would have thought since they were putting them inside that your tubes would be safe from that...shows how much I know!! I see that you got your bfp on your first cycle too! This must be such an amazing feeling :) :hugs:

I think its worrying when youre scared about ectopics. One thing I will say though is that when I had mine, I knew something major was up. I bled from a week before af was due and in the end bled for three months whilst I was still undergoing the treatment. I read and was also told by my doc that most of the time ectopics come with quite a lot of constent vaginal bleeding so...I think we are both safe from that!

Aww bugger...ill be away on holiday when you have your scan!! :( Im a sad panda now since I cant get internet on my phone :cry: xx


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> 32 over here :)
> 
> I guess all the pressure of that now expanding uterus is really squishing your bladder! I probably dont drink as much as I should so...perhaps thats why!
> 
> Ohhh I didnt know that about IVF increasing risk of ectopics. Why is that? I would have thought since they were putting them inside that your tubes would be safe from that...shows how much I know!! I see that you got your bfp on your first cycle too! This must be such an amazing feeling :) :hugs:
> 
> I think its worrying when youre scared about ectopics. One thing I will say though is that when I had mine, I knew something major was up. I bled from a week before af was due and in the end bled for three months whilst I was still undergoing the treatment. I read and was also told by my doc that most of the time ectopics come with quite a lot of constent vaginal bleeding so...I think we are both safe from that!
> 
> Aww bugger...ill be away on holiday when you have your scan!! :( Im a sad panda now since I cant get internet on my phone :cry: xx

I'm sinking about 2 litres a day at the moment so you may be right. Right after my IVF I had to drink 2.5-3 litres of water a day (to avoid ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome) and that was a lot to get through in a day! Do think that the more you drink the thirstier you get. I'm going to try to leave it again after 7pm tonight. Could be the IVF drugs making me drink more too. Who knows. Will be happy to see the back of them at the end of the first trimester.

My mum was surprised about it increasing the risk too. Looked into it and it can apparently be from the embryo transfer and the specialist pushing the embie/fluid in too quickly or if they're placed too high in the womb cavity. Anyway... I have a pretty cool first photo of my baby already, as a 5 day old blastocycst before he/she was transfered back in. Go number 12! (so cute, they were all numbered and have their own photos) Yeah, I'm made up it has worked so far and really hope that it sticks and is healthy. Long path to get it in there.

Thanks so much for your kind words on the ectopic. It must have been a nightmare for you.... Will try to take some comfort from it but at the moment I'm having a hard time letting it go. Enough with the moaning! 

Hope you're off somewhere lovely on your jollies. You'll have to find a PC in your hotel to log on ;)

x


----------



## charmed

Hiya girlies just had a read and catch up my battery died at work, I'm so tired! Feel tiny bit sicky I think :) and not many cramps but think I'm a little bunged up tonight as feel like got cramps but need wind or a poop! Glad all u girls ok! Yay on the non bleeding and glad you got the 3+ too yayay!! And thanks sarah for the support as always! Maybe can pm me with no so can chat whilst we away! Gonna be terrible with no net!! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 32 over here :)
> 
> I guess all the pressure of that now expanding uterus is really squishing your bladder! I probably dont drink as much as I should so...perhaps thats why!
> 
> Ohhh I didnt know that about IVF increasing risk of ectopics. Why is that? I would have thought since they were putting them inside that your tubes would be safe from that...shows how much I know!! I see that you got your bfp on your first cycle too! This must be such an amazing feeling :) :hugs:
> 
> I think its worrying when youre scared about ectopics. One thing I will say though is that when I had mine, I knew something major was up. I bled from a week before af was due and in the end bled for three months whilst I was still undergoing the treatment. I read and was also told by my doc that most of the time ectopics come with quite a lot of constent vaginal bleeding so...I think we are both safe from that!
> 
> Aww bugger...ill be away on holiday when you have your scan!! :( Im a sad panda now since I cant get internet on my phone :cry: xx
> 
> I'm sinking about 2 litres a day at the moment so you may be right. Right after my IVF I had to drink 2.5-3 litres of water a day (to avoid ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome) and that was a lot to get through in a day! Do think that the more you drink the thirstier you get. I'm going to try to leave it again after 7pm tonight. Could be the IVF drugs making me drink more too. Who knows. Will be happy to see the back of them at the end of the first trimester.
> 
> My mum was surprised about it increasing the risk too. Looked into it and it can apparently be from the embryo transfer and the specialist pushing the embie/fluid in too quickly or if they're placed too high in the womb cavity. Anyway... I have a pretty cool first photo of my baby already, as a 5 day old blastocycst before he/she was transfered back in. Go number 12! (so cute, they were all numbered and have their own photos) Yeah, I'm made up it has worked so far and really hope that it sticks and is healthy. Long path to get it in there.
> 
> Thanks so much for your kind words on the ectopic. It must have been a nightmare for you.... Will try to take some comfort from it but at the moment I'm having a hard time letting it go. Enough with the moaning!
> 
> Hope you're off somewhere lovely on your jollies. You'll have to find a PC in your hotel to log on ;)
> 
> xClick to expand...

I know first hand how hard it is to get these thoughts out of your head chick :) And thats why I say if you need to let it out, im always here (and there is always PM!). But everything will be fine youll see :D

I reckon water does do that. If I drink water with juice its not too bad but I find plain water really makes me feel dehydrated. Thats a bloody lot of water youve had to drink chick!! Bloody hell!!

Is it progesterone they have you on now hun?

Oh how cute that you already have a picture of your little one!! Can we see? :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

Sure charmed :) Ill PM u ladies my number so u can sms me with updates etc if you want too! x


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> I know first hand how hard it is to get these thoughts out of your head chick :) And thats why I say if you need to let it out, im always here (and there is always PM!). But everything will be fine youll see :D
> 
> I reckon water does do that. If I drink water with juice its not too bad but I find plain water really makes me feel dehydrated. Thats a bloody lot of water youve had to drink chick!! Bloody hell!!
> 
> Is it progesterone they have you on now hun?
> 
> Oh how cute that you already have a picture of your little one!! Can we see? :D xx

Thanks so much, that's really kind of you :hugs:

Right now I'm still on 1400mg of progesterone (taken across 3x per day), highest dose of estrogen HRT patches and baby aspirin every day. 

Yep will upload a photo of our blast tomorrow as don't think I can do it straight from my iPhone. x


----------



## charmed

hiya how are we all today, im still having a few cramps on off and sure i felt bit sick this morning and last night! hoping cramps stay light and not to much of a issue, i sooo wish i could just see baba is in right place before i get on that plane, im really worried incase is in wrong place and get very ill whilst im in egypt. xx


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I know first hand how hard it is to get these thoughts out of your head chick :) And thats why I say if you need to let it out, im always here (and there is always PM!). But everything will be fine youll see :D
> 
> I reckon water does do that. If I drink water with juice its not too bad but I find plain water really makes me feel dehydrated. Thats a bloody lot of water youve had to drink chick!! Bloody hell!!
> 
> Is it progesterone they have you on now hun?
> 
> Oh how cute that you already have a picture of your little one!! Can we see? :D xx
> 
> Thanks so much, that's really kind of you :hugs:
> 
> Right now I'm still on 1400mg of progesterone (taken across 3x per day), highest dose of estrogen HRT patches and baby aspirin every day.
> 
> Yep will upload a photo of our blast tomorrow as don't think I can do it straight from my iPhone. xClick to expand...

Bet you cant wait to stop them all :) Still...we gotta do what we gotta do to get to that rainbow I suppose. Sounds like youve gone through it to get to this baby so I bet you dont mind the meds!! Makes me so excited to be taking this journey with you hun :hugs:

Yay for piccies! How wonderful is that, that they take piccies of them!! x


----------



## sarahuk

Im sure its in the right place Charmed. i reckon you would have had more symptoms by now. Plus remember that theres 99% higher chance that its in the -right- place than anywhere else! 

Im feeling ok thanks hun. Nervous about the beta results later and really starting to get scared about tomorrow. I would be completely devestated if I had another ectopic :( x


----------



## charmed

sarahuk said:


> Im sure its in the right place Charmed. i reckon you would have had more symptoms by now. Plus remember that theres 99% higher chance that its in the -right- place than anywhere else!
> 
> Im feeling ok thanks hun. Nervous about the beta results later and really starting to get scared about tomorrow. I would be completely devestated if I had another ectopic :( x

Hiya aw hunnie you will be fine, im so so sure it will be, thanks yet again for the support, and yes i know its so irrational to think 1% will be more than the 99% hehe. 

aww cant wait to hear the beta results, have you done your digi yet hun, im bit scared to use my last one, incase drops down and i hear the further on you go the more ramdon the results may be. what do u think should i do it for the sake before i go sat or should i just forget got it and hide it!! lol

ill keep an eye for your results. xxxx


----------



## julesjules100

As promised, our first baby picture (!). 


The chunkier bit at the top of the blastocyst are the foetal cells that go on to make the baby. The cells all the way round the outer edge are trophoblast cells that go on to make the placenta etc. You may be able to see a really thin haze around the edge of the blastocyst and when they choose the best ones, they're looking for this to be thin so hatching is easier. So this photo was taken at Day 5 (the day it went back into me) and on Day 6 it would have hatched out and implanted. Pretty amazing. 

x
 



Attached Files:







Number 12.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## charmed

wow amazing thanks for sharing


----------



## sarahuk

charmed said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Im sure its in the right place Charmed. i reckon you would have had more symptoms by now. Plus remember that theres 99% higher chance that its in the -right- place than anywhere else!
> 
> Im feeling ok thanks hun. Nervous about the beta results later and really starting to get scared about tomorrow. I would be completely devestated if I had another ectopic :( x
> 
> Hiya aw hunnie you will be fine, im so so sure it will be, thanks yet again for the support, and yes i know its so irrational to think 1% will be more than the 99% hehe.
> 
> aww cant wait to hear the beta results, have you done your digi yet hun, im bit scared to use my last one, incase drops down and i hear the further on you go the more ramdon the results may be. what do u think should i do it for the sake before i go sat or should i just forget got it and hide it!! lol
> 
> ill keep an eye for your results. xxxxClick to expand...

Its not irrational girly :) You want this to be fine so badly that these things are bound to go through your mind!

I havent done another digi  The reason being I did a 1-2 early on and then redid my second one and still got 1-2. I totally freaked out lol. I also read that the results on cb digis are a bit hit and miss. If I had one..id probably have done it though this morning to try and calm my nerves about my beta numbers this afternoon lol. So im not much help!!


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> As promised, our first baby picture (!).
> 
> 
> The chunkier bit at the top of the blastocyst are the foetal cells that go on to make the baby. The cells all the way round the outer edge are trophoblast cells that go on to make the placenta etc. You may be able to see a really thin haze around the edge of the blastocyst and when they choose the best ones, they're looking for this to be thin so hatching is easier. So this photo was taken at Day 5 (the day it went back into me) and on Day 6 it would have hatched out and implanted. Pretty amazing.
> 
> x

WOW!! Thats not pretty amazing...thats MIRACLE level amazing!! This is so wonderful to see hun. Im actually truly amazed by this picture. To think..that egg right there, is your growing and developing baby right now!

The start of life is truly magical. What a special picture to have and to know that is where it all began!

Good job Mummy and daddy! :thumbup:

Honestly...thankyou for sharing something so personal :) :hugs: 

Im all emotional now :cry: x


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> WOW!! Thats not pretty amazing...thats MIRACLE level amazing!! This is so wonderful to see hun. Im actually truly amazed by this picture. To think..that egg right there, is your growing and developing baby right now!
> 
> The start of life is truly magical. What a special picture to have and to know that is where it all began!
> 
> Good job Mummy and daddy! :thumbup:
> 
> Honestly...thankyou for sharing something so personal :) :hugs:
> 
> Im all emotional now :cry: x

Ooo don't be or you're going to make me cry too!

The first day after the transfer I literally couldn't stop looking at it. So weird to think that that has hatched out and buried down into the lining... Keep going little bean!

xxx


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Its not irrational girly :) You want this to be fine so badly that these things are bound to go through your mind!
> 
> I havent done another digi  The reason being I did a 1-2 early on and then redid my second one and still got 1-2. I totally freaked out lol. I also read that the results on cb digis are a bit hit and miss. If I had one..id probably have done it though this morning to try and calm my nerves about my beta numbers this afternoon lol. So im not much help!!

One quick thing to say on this is that the instructions say that after a certain level of HCG in your system then it starts to give inaccurate/incorrect results (think that that is around 8 weeks from the day of your last period but would depend on your HCG levels) x


----------



## charmed

Thanks for that, I don't think ill use it just incase is not as good but sure would still say 3+ as even my okp are darker than when did ovulate! X


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> WOW!! Thats not pretty amazing...thats MIRACLE level amazing!! This is so wonderful to see hun. Im actually truly amazed by this picture. To think..that egg right there, is your growing and developing baby right now!
> 
> The start of life is truly magical. What a special picture to have and to know that is where it all began!
> 
> Good job Mummy and daddy! :thumbup:
> 
> Honestly...thankyou for sharing something so personal :) :hugs:
> 
> Im all emotional now :cry: x
> 
> Ooo don't be or you're going to make me cry too!
> 
> The first day after the transfer I literally couldn't stop looking at it. So weird to think that that has hatched out and buried down into the lining... Keep going little bean!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I think beany is well and truly buried now and that you have nothing to worry about!

Its such an amazing perspective when you see a picture like that though. I think its wonderful that they take pictures and let you have them. So special!

So...are you ladies hoping for boys or girls? :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

So my next set of betas came in :) Based on the last tests done, with doubling, we were aiming for around 2300 with yesterdays draw. My HCG was 3696! Think my little bean is doing ok and in the right place!

Really excited about 10am tomorrow now!! Claire...thinking about you too for tomorrow!! x


----------



## charmed

sarahuk said:


> So my next set of betas came in :) Based on the last tests done, with doubling, we were aiming for around 2300 with yesterdays draw. My HCG was 3696! Think my little bean is doing ok and in the right place!
> 
> Really excited about 10am tomorrow now!! Claire...thinking about you too for tomorrow!! x

wow thats amazing hunnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> So my next set of betas came in :) Based on the last tests done, with doubling, we were aiming for around 2300 with yesterdays draw. My HCG was 3696! Think my little bean is doing ok and in the right place!
> 
> Really excited about 10am tomorrow now!! Claire...thinking about you too for tomorrow!! x

Great numbers! Look forward to hearing how it goes tomorrow! x


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> I think beany is well and truly buried now and that you have nothing to worry about!
> 
> Its such an amazing perspective when you see a picture like that though. I think its wonderful that they take pictures and let you have them. So special!
> 
> So...are you ladies hoping for boys or girls? :) xx

I know, it is pretty cool (although less so to be in a positive to need to get them in the first place! lol).

I'm 100% wanting a girl. I can therefore 100% guarantee that fate will give me a boy.

x


----------



## sarahuk

Haha its funny how that works isnt it. Im trying to keep an open mind...matt thinks we willk have a boy though :)

Thanks for the comments on my betas :) Do feel better now that its not a repeat performance of the tubal :happydance: x


----------



## charmed

Well I had to do it po addit! Wanted to use final digi. Still 3+ yay! Came up within may 30 40 second so faster and yay! Do u think if something was wrong it would be taken long or dropped from end last week?! I do truly belive god know what to do and that he's got it all planned so if somethings happens whilst away he's planned it! Feel gd and I did fall on 13th with is such a lucky. No for us, has to be fate!! Xx hope I can just relax nx wEek x can't wait hear morro sarah, hav send me ur no xx


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Haha its funny how that works isnt it. Im trying to keep an open mind...matt thinks we willk have a boy though :)
> 
> Thanks for the comments on my betas :) Do feel better now that its not a repeat performance of the tubal :happydance: x

I can totally imagine...! :hugs:

x


----------



## claireyfairy

Wow jules that is amazing! It must feel so wonderful knowing that's your baby!! X

Sarah I think your beta levels are great and will be thinking of you tomorrow morning. Can't wait till my scan now. I haven't received a letter to confirm which worries me! Do I need a full bladder or will they do an internal straight away? X

Really pleased that your opks are so dark charmed. Think I may do another ic tomorrow just to see what it's like x


----------



## sarahuk

charmed said:


> Well I had to do it po addit! Wanted to use final digi. Still 3+ yay! Came up within may 30 40 second so faster and yay! Do u think if something was wrong it would be taken long or dropped from end last week?! I do truly belive god know what to do and that he's got it all planned so if somethings happens whilst away he's planned it! Feel gd and I did fall on 13th with is such a lucky. No for us, has to be fate!! Xx hope I can just relax nx wEek x can't wait hear morro sarah, hav send me ur no xx

Yep i think you can totally relax now with the good knowledge that everything is more than likely fine!

Ill pm it! Someone needs to keep me updated on whats going on when im gone :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Claire at our stage they will go for the trans-vaginal scans rather than through the tummy. For that one they had my empty my bladder for it :) x


----------



## claireyfairy

Thanks Sarah!


----------



## sarahuk

Will you be on tomorrow night Claire? Im hoping to catch your update before I leave early sat! xx


----------



## charmed

Good luck today girls, wishin well for scan, I had a dream had a scan! Lol I've been up and down with the runs! Now even gone away and poorly already. Do u know if safe use imodium? Tryin ride it out and keep drinkin but its painful and that here, scared incase get when away now xx


----------



## sarahuk

Its funny you mention that but ive had the runs since i had my bfp too...guess its all the hormone changes.

It should say on the packet if its safe :) If not google might help or phone the pharmacist :)


----------



## julesjules100

charmed said:


> Good luck today girls, wishin well for scan, I had a dream had a scan! Lol I've been up and down with the runs! Now even gone away and poorly already. Do u know if safe use imodium? Tryin ride it out and keep drinkin but its painful and that here, scared incase get when away now xx

I've taken it when I needed to (had the runs st the beginning) and used the immodium instants. X


----------



## charmed

Hi yeah I've got them to take on holkiday, althou reead online can cause heart issues ?! Gonna try not take anything for now. Yeah I have had it on and off since bfp too xx good luck girls for scans xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Had my scan :)

Im measured at exactly what I said I was...5+4. Pregnancy is definitely in my uterus and my tubes are clear and ovaries look healthy. 

As its early they could only see the sac and the yolk, but ive been booked back on the 19th for another scan to see the baby and hear the heartbeat!

Jeez...I cant believe how relaxed I am now. Matt was so cute...when she turned the screen matt burst into tears :D 

Claire cant wait to see yours now! xx
 



Attached Files:







5+4.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## charmed

Yay that's such good news! Wish I could have one but me u havin same signs and u ok so I should be too ?! Yay for u!! :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I have every faith honey that your bean is VERY sticky and definitely in the right place!! We are bump buddied for the long haul chick! x


----------



## claireyfairy

Sarah that is a lovely scan and pleased you will get to see lo again in two weeks!

Charmed, before my scan a nurse went through my details etc and askedO me what pregnancy symptoms I have had and she said it sounds to me from these symptoms that you will be absolutely fine- so I'm sure you will be as we have the same!!

So here's my update:
Scan went really well. Lo measured 3.1mm and we saw a heart beat. She said all on track for 6 1/2 week scan and in the right place!!! 
Here is a pic or a link to pic- see what I can make work!!

Oh didnt cry but I did!! 
https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o592/clf242007/photo-30.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

Honey!!! I am so happy for you!! I just had a little cry for happiness for you!!

So does this mean youre measuring ahead of where you thought or? AHH what a GREAT day!! And a heartbeat and a little baby....so fantastic honey! xxxx


----------



## charmed

Thanks sarah and claire! So glad all went well for you!! Xxx


----------



## claireyfairy

It is a fantastic day isn't it!! I think that makes me a couple of days further on then I thought but the nurse said we would know for definite at 12 week scan. May not be a may bump buddy! Sob!!


----------



## claireyfairy

Thanks charmed x


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Had my scan :)
> 
> Im measured at exactly what I said I was...5+4. Pregnancy is definitely in my uterus and my tubes are clear and ovaries look healthy.
> 
> As its early they could only see the sac and the yolk, but ive been booked back on the 19th for another scan to see the baby and hear the heartbeat!
> 
> Jeez...I cant believe how relaxed I am now. Matt was so cute...when she turned the screen matt burst into tears :D
> 
> Claire cant wait to see yours now! xx

Just logged on an so pleased to see this!!!!! Aww so lovely you must be feeling so much more relaxed! So happy for you xx


----------



## julesjules100

claireyfairy said:


> Sarah that is a lovely scan and pleased you will get to see lo again in two weeks!
> 
> Charmed, before my scan a nurse went through my details etc and askedO me what pregnancy symptoms I have had and she said it sounds to me from these symptoms that you will be absolutely fine- so I'm sure you will be as we have the same!!
> 
> So here's my update:
> Scan went really well. Lo measured 3.1mm and we saw a heart beat. She said all on track for 6 1/2 week scan and in the right place!!!
> Here is a pic or a link to pic- see what I can make work!!
> 
> Oh didnt cry but I did!!
> https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o592/clf242007/photo-30.jpg

Great scan!! So happy for you! I'm actually quite emotional looking at these! Xx


----------



## charmed

Morning how is everyone, I'm gettin nervous bout hols now all packed house clean, don't fly unti tomorro but going to london later today! I always get a nervous tum so maybe that and babba are ans to my bad tum, not as bad but bit loose still, and its only in mornin didn't go during day yesterday n kept food in until this morning. Do feel little icky x


----------



## claireyfairy

Hi charmed. Just come on here to wish you and Sarah a good hol! Think I may have missed her already though!!
Have a lovely time and relax as much as you can.

I am ok today very tired but don't feel so nauseous. Had my lo and nephew to look after today and they have worn me out!! X


----------



## charmed

Thanks hunnie!! Yeah wish me luck xxx


----------



## julesjules100

Hi ladies

Just got back from my first scan. All great! Located in the correct place and could just about see a little heart flashing away. Apparently my FS wanted it to be over 4mm (although not sure whether that was the baby or baby plus yolk sac) and it it was 5.1mm. Will be 7 weeks on Thursday.

Going to pull the progesterone and estrogen between weeks 8 and 9 (gulp..).

Hope everyone is doing well! xx


----------



## piya

hi all, can i join in.. just got my BFP 3days back, due date is 4th may2013.. back with USG yesterday- 3-4mm,with cardiac activity..
on bed rest advised 2months.. HCG5000 weekly with progesterone supplements.. and folic acid..


----------



## claireyfairy

Hey jules congratulations on seeing babys heartbeat and great measurements. Isn't it amazing what they can see already?!

Piya welcome! Really pleased you have got your bfp and that you have joined us!

How is everybody feeling?

Here's my update- midwife rearranged my first appointment and came today instead of yesterday. It all went well though and she left me some parts of my notes to fill in. We also have 12 week scan booked for 18th October- cant wait till that day arrives (fx). Also need to do bloods in two weeks time at local hospital! All the stuff I remember from last time really, apart from discussion about my op etc last year and possible problems with pulling at my scar tissue in second trimester. I have got to keep an eye on that and let her know if any problems. 
Won't see midwife again until November- seems like ages away, but itsmy second pregnancy and she forsees no major problems this time round. Classed as low risk now- yahhhh!

Hope you ladies are all well and the morning sickness and tiredness aren't getting to you too much xx


----------



## julesjules100

piya said:


> hi all, can i join in.. just got my BFP 3days back, due date is 4th may2013.. back with USG yesterday- 3-4mm,with cardiac activity..
> on bed rest advised 2months.. HCG5000 weekly with progesterone supplements.. and folic acid..

2 months of bed rest?! What would they have you do if you had to work??! X


----------



## julesjules100

claireyfairy said:


> Hey jules congratulations on seeing babys heartbeat and great measurements. Isn't it amazing what they can see already?!
> 
> Piya welcome! Really pleased you have got your bfp and that you have joined us!
> 
> How is everybody feeling?
> 
> Here's my update- midwife rearranged my first appointment and came today instead of yesterday. It all went well though and she left me some parts of my notes to fill in. We also have 12 week scan booked for 18th October- cant wait till that day arrives (fx). Also need to do bloods in two weeks time at local hospital! All the stuff I remember from last time really, apart from discussion about my op etc last year and possible problems with pulling at my scar tissue in second trimester. I have got to keep an eye on that and let her know if any problems.
> Won't see midwife again until November- seems like ages away, but itsmy second pregnancy and she forsees no major problems this time round. Classed as low risk now- yahhhh!
> 
> Hope you ladies are all well and the morning sickness and tiredness aren't getting to you too much xx

Hi clairey, many thanks. Scan was really cool (although at first I was the only one who couldn't see the heart beat; it was like that scene with Rachel in Friends!). 

What is the issue with scar tissue; from a c section? Yeah, October feels like a long way off but I hope it will zip past. 

All ok with me; taken a few days of holiday and gone up north to see my folks so getting waited on hand and foot. My dad has started calling me Preggy now instead of Jules. Lol. I still don't have any MS yet just eating everything and I'm hungry all the time. At this rate I'm going to have gained in my first tri! Still getting mild cramping and back ache. Looking forward to coming off the ivf drugs in 2 weeks!

J xx


----------



## piya

julesjules100 said:


> piya said:
> 
> 
> hi all, can i join in.. just got my BFP 3days back, due date is 4th may2013.. back with USG yesterday- 3-4mm,with cardiac activity..
> on bed rest advised 2months.. HCG5000 weekly with progesterone supplements.. and folic acid..
> 
> 2 months of bed rest?! What would they have you do if you had to work??! XClick to expand...

yes, it annoyed me much.. i had to shut down all my work now, and sitting unemployed... and getting bored..


----------



## claireyfairy

It's only a small scar from my appendectomy but it's from 12 months ago. I think if it were an old scar it probably wouldn't have even been mentioned.

With my lo I had hardly any morning sickness. This time round I have been sooooo bad. No being sick just icky feeling. I find eating helps but can only stomach toast or rich tea biscuits in the am. By the afternoon I am hungry for anything and everything. I look so fat already because I don't stop eating after lunch time!! I am a teacher and I am constantly snacking in class, telling the class I missed breakfast (when I eat my biscuits) or lunch!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hey ladies can i join you in here! :wave: i got my BFP 2 days ago and this will be #2 for me :D! Due date should be around the 17th of May, hope everyone is well x


----------



## julesjules100

piya said:


> yes, it annoyed me much.. i had to shut down all my work now, and sitting unemployed... and getting bored..

Ouch, sorry to hear that... Hopefully your job is something that will be easy to get back into once you're at the end of the bed rest :hugs: Honestly, such a deeply impractical requirement. J x


----------



## julesjules100

claireyfairy said:


> It's only a small scar from my appendectomy but it's from 12 months ago. I think if it were an old scar it probably wouldn't have even been mentioned.
> 
> With my lo I had hardly any morning sickness. This time round I have been sooooo bad. No being sick just icky feeling. I find eating helps but can only stomach toast or rich tea biscuits in the am. By the afternoon I am hungry for anything and everything. I look so fat already because I don't stop eating after lunch time!! I am a teacher and I am constantly snacking in class, telling the class I missed breakfast (when I eat my biscuits) or lunch!!

Better for them to be overly cautious I guess!

Yeah my normal jeans fit everywhere now except my stomach - they're completely wide open! Even my mum said "Think they'll need to go in a cupboard for a while..."! I'm only 7 weeks!!

Had a bit of a panic yesterday as started getting a lot of pink CM and strong cramping. I'm up north at the moment so managed to get a private scan done up here. All ok, cervix closed and nice surprise to see the blueberry again so soon. 8.1mm now and little heart flashing away. Consultant thinks it may be a bit more implantation bleeding as it burrows in but took a swab in case it's an infection. Lovely! So not a great day yesterday and definitely put the wind up me..

Hope you're all doing well today and welcome stevensmummy. J x


----------



## sarahuk

Im baaaacccccckkkk!!!

Claire: Thankyou hun! Had a lovely time thanks chick :D 

So glad your appointment went well and that youre low risk! :happydance: I imagine that scar tissue is going to get rather itchy!! 

Jules: Thats absolutely FANTASTIC news!! Well done chick and congrats!! How are you feeling now youve seen all is well? :D I hope you had a great time up with the family! And bless at your dad :D Mine keeps throwing it in there too whenever he gets a chance 

Oh that must h ave been a bit of a scare! Glad that you had another chance to see baby though and that everything is fine. I guess its just one of those things that happens sometimes, doesnt help the stress levels tho! But yep sounds like baby is just burrying!

Piya:  Welcome hun and grats on the pregnancy! Look forward to getting to know you :) How come you have bedrest for two months?

Stevensmummyx: hi and welcome! :D

Charmed: Hope youre having a great time!

AFM:

Holiday was great :) OH had a wonderful time and have to admitt I did too :) Matt also made his first baby purchase! We were in a shop and he saw a little snowsuit that he just had to buy. Dont think hes clicked on yet that we are having a May baby rather than december but...it kept him happy :) He was cute, he had tears in his eyes when he paid!

Had to come home slightly early though. Mid way through i started feeling nauseas and now its full on puking every time i try and eat and drink something. Its very worth it but...man it sucks!!

xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Sorry to hear you had to come home early sarah! And aww thats cute, knowing the weather we are having in the UK the snow suit will probably have its use :haha: hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## piya

sarahuk said:


> Im baaaacccccckkkk!!!
> 
> Claire: Thankyou hun! Had a lovely time thanks chick :D
> 
> So glad your appointment went well and that youre low risk! :happydance: I imagine that scar tissue is going to get rather itchy!!
> 
> Jules: Thats absolutely FANTASTIC news!! Well done chick and congrats!! How are you feeling now youve seen all is well? :D I hope you had a great time up with the family! And bless at your dad :D Mine keeps throwing it in there too whenever he gets a chance
> 
> Oh that must h ave been a bit of a scare! Glad that you had another chance to see baby though and that everything is fine. I guess its just one of those things that happens sometimes, doesnt help the stress levels tho! But yep sounds like baby is just burrying!
> 
> Piya:  Welcome hun and grats on the pregnancy! Look forward to getting to know you :) How come you have bedrest for two months?
> 
> Stevensmummyx: hi and welcome! :D
> 
> Charmed: Hope youre having a great time!
> 
> AFM:
> 
> Holiday was great :) OH had a wonderful time and have to admitt I did too :) Matt also made his first baby purchase! We were in a shop and he saw a little snowsuit that he just had to buy. Dont think hes clicked on yet that we are having a May baby rather than december but...it kept him happy :) He was cute, he had tears in his eyes when he paid!
> 
> Had to come home slightly early though. Mid way through i started feeling nauseas and now its full on puking every time i try and eat and drink something. Its very worth it but...man it sucks!!
> 
> xx

Hi, i am on bed rest due to my small size uterus.. and recurrent uti.. infact last 2months my culture was clear but now again it showed some bacterial infection.. on antibiotics now.. and as i am a dental surgeon I have to work standing or sitting continuously :dohh:.. so that may hamper the uterus growth.. which is being stimulated by HCG injections weekly and progesterone supplements... :thumbup:


----------



## julesjules100

Hi Sarah! Good to have you back. Pleased to hear you had a good time although the sickness is obviously pants. Let's hope it eases off a bit. I've been so lucky so far with that, hardly anything of note at all. Amen!

Was great to confirm the embie was in the right place. I was driving myself nuts about it being ectopic. Thanks again for your reassurances; really have to remember the stats in all of this (so easy to say) xx


----------



## julesjules100

piya said:


> Hi, i am on bed rest due to my small size uterus.. and recurrent uti.. infact last 2months my culture was clear but now again it showed some bacterial infection.. on antibiotics now.. and as i am a dental surgeon I have to work standing or sitting continuously :dohh:.. so that may hamper the uterus growth.. which is being stimulated by HCG injections weekly and progesterone supplements... :thumbup:

Totally feel for you with the uti's. I used to get cystitis ALL the time and it's the worst x


----------



## sarahuk

Stevensmummyx said:


> Sorry to hear you had to come home early sarah! And aww thats cute, knowing the weather we are having in the UK the snow suit will probably have its use :haha: hope you feel better soon xx

Thanks honey! :hugs:

Think it was the best thing...I would have not been a happy panda this morning trying to drive home with my head hanging out the window (im the only driver) :)

I feel a little better now! Had some scrambled egg earlier which was a bit of a disaster but had a lovely nap and now feel somewhat less sick..hope it lasts!

x


----------



## sarahuk

piya said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Im baaaacccccckkkk!!!
> 
> Claire: Thankyou hun! Had a lovely time thanks chick :D
> 
> So glad your appointment went well and that youre low risk! :happydance: I imagine that scar tissue is going to get rather itchy!!
> 
> Jules: Thats absolutely FANTASTIC news!! Well done chick and congrats!! How are you feeling now youve seen all is well? :D I hope you had a great time up with the family! And bless at your dad :D Mine keeps throwing it in there too whenever he gets a chance
> 
> Oh that must h ave been a bit of a scare! Glad that you had another chance to see baby though and that everything is fine. I guess its just one of those things that happens sometimes, doesnt help the stress levels tho! But yep sounds like baby is just burrying!
> 
> Piya:  Welcome hun and grats on the pregnancy! Look forward to getting to know you :) How come you have bedrest for two months?
> 
> Stevensmummyx: hi and welcome! :D
> 
> Charmed: Hope youre having a great time!
> 
> AFM:
> 
> Holiday was great :) OH had a wonderful time and have to admitt I did too :) Matt also made his first baby purchase! We were in a shop and he saw a little snowsuit that he just had to buy. Dont think hes clicked on yet that we are having a May baby rather than december but...it kept him happy :) He was cute, he had tears in his eyes when he paid!
> 
> Had to come home slightly early though. Mid way through i started feeling nauseas and now its full on puking every time i try and eat and drink something. Its very worth it but...man it sucks!!
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi, i am on bed rest due to my small size uterus.. and recurrent uti.. infact last 2months my culture was clear but now again it showed some bacterial infection.. on antibiotics now.. and as i am a dental surgeon I have to work standing or sitting continuously :dohh:.. so that may hamper the uterus growth.. which is being stimulated by HCG injections weekly and progesterone supplements... :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ahhh thank you so much for explaining that to me sweetie!

Isnt that ironic that you were all clear and now you fell pregnant the uti is back? :) Mind you, they do say the immune system drops during implantation so thats probably the guilty party!

Sounds like the bedrest with your job is a very good idea then! Will they let you go back after the two months is up or is it one of those things where they will keep reviewing? 

x


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> Hi Sarah! Good to have you back. Pleased to hear you had a good time although the sickness is obviously pants. Let's hope it eases off a bit. I've been so lucky so far with that, hardly anything of note at all. Amen!
> 
> Was great to confirm the embie was in the right place. I was driving myself nuts about it being ectopic. Thanks again for your reassurances; really have to remember the stats in all of this (so easy to say) xx

Haha I hear you! It doesnt matter how many time you hear them you still wonder if youre going to be in that small % that are just plain unlucky! I remember telling myself at the time that it was probably all ok and in the right place, and it wasnt. But despite that I still went through this one trying to tell myself it would all be fine because the stats are on our side :)

But now you can breath a sigh of relief and know that everything is ok!

Bless you chick. I was saying that to matt ironically just the day before I started with the sickness that I was feeling ok and that I reckon id be getting it later in the first tri than sooner. Boy was I wrong...so I hope you didnt just jinx yourself there! x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

sarahuk said:


> Stevensmummyx said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you had to come home early sarah! And aww thats cute, knowing the weather we are having in the UK the snow suit will probably have its use :haha: hope you feel better soon xx
> 
> Thanks honey! :hugs:
> 
> Think it was the best thing...I would have not been a happy panda this morning trying to drive home with my head hanging out the window (im the only driver) :)
> 
> I feel a little better now! Had some scrambled egg earlier which was a bit of a disaster but had a lovely nap and now feel somewhat less sick..hope it lasts!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Glad you're feeling better! Hope it lasts! Think im gonna have MS bad this time round also, what are we like :haha: x


----------



## claireyfairy

Hi ladies
Glad your back safe and kinda well Sarah!

Have had an awful day my lo woke at 3am wouldn't sleep. Just coughing and coughing some more. He was fine the day before I don't get it!
Anyway ended up in walk in clinic then a and e most if the day. Poor baby has inflamed tonsils and slight chest infection. Breathing became fast and shallow when in walk in clinic so they got him on neribiliser (no idea how to spell)! They have suspected he has asthma for a while and always struggles with coughs and chest infections but this literally came out of no where.
I love my lo so much scared me a bit today, one of the hardest things about being a mum is seeing them poorly. Anyway we have steroids and antibiotics so here is too a more successful nights sleep and an improved lo tomorrow!
Just crawling in to bed now as me and oh are exhausted. Will read previous posts tomorrow properly.
Hope you are all well x


----------



## sarahuk

Stevensmummyx said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stevensmummyx said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you had to come home early sarah! And aww thats cute, knowing the weather we are having in the UK the snow suit will probably have its use :haha: hope you feel better soon xx
> 
> Thanks honey! :hugs:
> 
> Think it was the best thing...I would have not been a happy panda this morning trying to drive home with my head hanging out the window (im the only driver) :)
> 
> I feel a little better now! Had some scrambled egg earlier which was a bit of a disaster but had a lovely nap and now feel somewhat less sick..hope it lasts!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Glad you're feeling better! Hope it lasts! Think im gonna have MS bad this time round also, what are we like :haha: xClick to expand...

LOL we will become toilet diving superstars thats for sure! x


----------



## charmed

Hiya ladies! I've missed u! Now waiting for flight home to uk from egypt! Its been sooo hot here. Felt ok, had few cramps when sit curled up but think that is belly related and not baby I hope anyway! Been felin sick ish in morning and tad dizzy but is 40 here! So very hot. Not been ill thank god and preyed every day beeny be ok too. Seems to be ok. Itching to test when get bk and check all ok. I'm seein midwife tue!! Yay bit nervous as to what to expect! Any ideas what happens? How are u all?? Missed this so much. Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Oh Claire...big hugs for your stressful day! Hope your LO feels much better today.

They seem to really mess about with diagnosis of asthma in LOs if you ask me. Sounds exactly the same as I was when I was little too. I dont think they would officially diagnose me till I was 7.

Your LO is going to be like a different kiddie today I bet! The steroids are wonderful and fast working so im sure youll see some improvement on yesterday already.

xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

For anyone who uses FB more, i have set up a private group for the may mummies if anyone wants to join, add me, inbox to tell me you're from B&B and i will add you too the group https://m.facebook.com/home.php?refid=12&ref=stream x


----------



## charmed

hi im back!!! yay phew made it home with no babba dramas.

so an update: now 7weeks woop. done a test before left and was so dark and also could not resist today and did a opk and that went dark red before the wee had reached the control line, still no bleeding yay.
ive had a couple of days of beening ache and sore cramps but i think thats more from diff food and not pooin as much a may of here - normally have diarreha and gone to a few small dark ish stools just in morning - sorry tmi, but have these pains more when curl up in bed?? think its just wind!! or constapiated!! lol. pain worst then if pass wind tad better.
also i get a lot of uti and had a few twinges on holiday so took my anti bocs but last day or too had a slight more white ish discharge altou have had increasin discharge all week. and now its still bit sore and burning slightly. think ill ask midwife morro as maybe its bit of thursh?
boobs ok not hurting too much just nipples senstive, not been sick but few cramps and feelin sick in the morning and burping alot still. Not sure if cos not been eating to much until later in day or in head but im sure the sicky feeling has been getting worst in mornings.

guess from all my travelling and diff bed and foods and not as much water as should i guess bowels, back, shoulders and tum been through a lot and guess in a day or too should be back normal!! just had a sicky burp as we chat tmi yuck!! 

glad see lines still dark today and got first midwife tomorrow at 3!!!! YAY so excited, will seem real tomorro i hope. Not sure they will test for anything or just chat but ill update u all. 

Mann its chilly here feel really shivery and cold but gone from 40* to 20* :(

how are u all feeling and doing. Be exciting morro see what date midwife says as guess if go from last period maybe a few extra days ahead in there eyes but i know ov on 13th! 

another thing ive noted is that gone off chocolate! and all i want is meat and cheddar cheese!!!!! 

hope u all well bump buddies - talking of bumps i feel huge already, sure just my tubby belly and too high for bump yet but i read u should gain a cm a week of preg not sure if that true but if so im in there!! keep dreaming of twins! one healthy babba be amazing.

keep preyin and thankin god everyday that goes.

speak tomorrow wish me luck!!!

love all rach xxxx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Mmmmm cheese! Ive always loved cheese but i just cant seem to get enough of it! I dont feel bloated at all :(! Cant wait to start getting fat lol! 

I think when you settle back at home then things will return to normal charmed :D! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Welcome home Rach!! HAppy 7wks to you too...that means we are due the same day! :happydance:

I think everything sounds wonderful and right on track! I cant wait for your update tomorrow after the midwife..just make sure to wrap up warm!

Ive been getting a lot more discharge too (tmi alert!!) and its quite often thick like snot. Apparently thats really normal tho :shrug:

Off yo my docs now..time to find out about the midwife!

Catch u laters bump buddies! xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Good luck at the docs sarah :D! Let us know how you get on :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Everything was fine :D He says to see the midwife and she will decde if i need to be consultant led :) He also gave me some pills for the sickness that are safe but im going to try and battle it out anyway!

When I got home i went to the bathroom and i have a tiny bit of blood tinged CM :( Really panicked me...and since then im now getting AF cramps, which i know could just be in my mind but...sigh...was hoping the worry would be reduced now :(


----------



## charmed

Aww sarah, oh no, hun don't worry, was it just pinky?! Or red? When is ur scan? If ur got all signs and you been so sick its all fab signs and stuff, I've been crampin when curl up 2. I'd just try and relax and rest, can be loads reasons for the discharge and prob just as womb gettin bigger. We will worry ourselves to death!! Xxx I'm thinkin and preying for all our bumps! Ur have a scan any day don't u? Xx


----------



## julesjules100

charmed said:


> hi im back!!! yay phew made it home with no babba dramas.
> 
> so an update: now 7weeks woop. done a test before left and was so dark and also could not resist today and did a opk and that went dark red before the wee had reached the control line, still no bleeding yay.
> ive had a couple of days of beening ache and sore cramps but i think thats more from diff food and not pooin as much a may of here - normally have diarreha and gone to a few small dark ish stools just in morning - sorry tmi, but have these pains more when curl up in bed?? think its just wind!! or constapiated!! lol. pain worst then if pass wind tad better.
> also i get a lot of uti and had a few twinges on holiday so took my anti bocs but last day or too had a slight more white ish discharge altou have had increasin discharge all week. and now its still bit sore and burning slightly. think ill ask midwife morro as maybe its bit of thursh?
> boobs ok not hurting too much just nipples senstive, not been sick but few cramps and feelin sick in the morning and burping alot still. Not sure if cos not been eating to much until later in day or in head but im sure the sicky feeling has been getting worst in mornings.
> 
> guess from all my travelling and diff bed and foods and not as much water as should i guess bowels, back, shoulders and tum been through a lot and guess in a day or too should be back normal!! just had a sicky burp as we chat tmi yuck!!
> 
> glad see lines still dark today and got first midwife tomorrow at 3!!!! YAY so excited, will seem real tomorro i hope. Not sure they will test for anything or just chat but ill update u all.
> 
> Mann its chilly here feel really shivery and cold but gone from 40* to 20* :(
> 
> how are u all feeling and doing. Be exciting morro see what date midwife says as guess if go from last period maybe a few extra days ahead in there eyes but i know ov on 13th!
> 
> another thing ive noted is that gone off chocolate! and all i want is meat and cheddar cheese!!!!!
> 
> hope u all well bump buddies - talking of bumps i feel huge already, sure just my tubby belly and too high for bump yet but i read u should gain a cm a week of preg not sure if that true but if so im in there!! keep dreaming of twins! one healthy babba be amazing.
> 
> keep preyin and thankin god everyday that goes.
> 
> speak tomorrow wish me luck!!!
> 
> love all rach xxxx

Hi Rach

Just a quick one and I apologise to everyone if this is TMI. Since my ivf egg collection about 4 weeks ago, I noticed that my normal CM stopped and I've hardly had anything at all since. I thought it was all the trauma from the egg collection/all the prodding and poking. About 2.5 weeks ago I noticed that it was slightly fishy but again thought it was just from it not cleaning itself out normally. I had a swab done last week and it's apparently group B strep (GBS) for which I have moderate collonisation. They estimate that 50% of people carry that and a quarter of pregnant women in the vagina (usually in the digestive tract). They routinely test it in the US before labour but not in the UK. Apparently if it gets bad it can cause UTIs esp in pregnant women. Has made me think as about a year ago I went through an 8 month period of back to back cystitis. I wonder now whether its related to GBS. May be worth asking them to swab for that too (plus the usual thrush, bacterial vaginosis etc) if you decide you want it tested. 

Thought it worth mentioning too if any other ladies develop something similar. 

J x


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Everything was fine :D He says to see the midwife and she will decde if i need to be consultant led :) He also gave me some pills for the sickness that are safe but im going to try and battle it out anyway!
> 
> When I got home i went to the bathroom and i have a tiny bit of blood tinged CM :( Really panicked me...and since then im now getting AF cramps, which i know could just be in my mind but...sigh...was hoping the worry would be reduced now :(

S, that was just like me last Friday with the pink CM - consultant thinks it was just further implantation as I was getting really strong cramping. They can check on a scan to make sure your cervix is closed. I'm sure it's fine. When are you seeing your consultant? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Im sure its fine too hun. It was hardly anything and since then ive had no more of it, just the gentle cramps :)

Scan is on wednesday at 11.30 so not long to wait.

Jules thats really useful information actually! When I had my ectopic they found out then that I had a common infection too and I think that was probably the same as this! I had zero idea.

I keep hearing about these women that have tons and tons of cm now but i dont. Id say im still fairly dry but with the occasional episode. I guess it just goes to show how different we all are :)

x


----------



## claireyfairy

Morning

How did your midwife appointment go charmed? Glad you are back safe and well. I know what you mean about the cold weather, I haven't even been away and I am dithering!!

Sarah hope you have had no more of that tinged cm. I still get aches so I wouldn't worry too much about that.

Thanks for sharing the extra info jules it's always helpful to find out what they do across the water compared to here!!

Woke up to go for a wee in the night and was really dizzy. Been up again just and still feel but disorientated. My blood pressure was quite low when I saw midwife last week (98/60) could this be reason why? Should I be concerned?
Lo is on the mend now, taking his medicines like a good boy and running round as normal x


----------



## charmed

Hiya I have not been yet clair going at 3 today! Bit nervous bit excited been dreamin about appt and just prey all goes well and. Keep thinkin if she finds anything wrong at least better to be dealt with now than leave. Xx ill update later!!


----------



## claireyfairy

Good luck! Hope all goes well x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Goodluck charmed :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

claireyfairy said:


> Morning
> 
> How did your midwife appointment go charmed? Glad you are back safe and well. I know what you mean about the cold weather, I haven't even been away and I am dithering!!
> 
> Sarah hope you have had no more of that tinged cm. I still get aches so I wouldn't worry too much about that.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the extra info jules it's always helpful to find out what they do across the water compared to here!!
> 
> Woke up to go for a wee in the night and was really dizzy. Been up again just and still feel but disorientated. My blood pressure was quite low when I saw midwife last week (98/60) could this be reason why? Should I be concerned?
> Lo is on the mend now, taking his medicines like a good boy and running round as normal x

Glad to hear the LO is better! Has to be a weight off :)

Yep i wuld say thats defo whats causing the dizzy feeling, and nope I would not be worried :) I read that at the stage we are our blood pressure naturally drops and that it can cause the dizzy spells. I think it was something to do with the extra blood we are creating/pumping around. So I wouldnt worry.

Also, perhaps have something sweet by the bed so if you need to get up, you can take a quick jellybean or something to raise the blood sugar level as this can also be a reason why youre feeling dizzy.

xx


----------



## sarahuk

charmed said:


> Hiya I have not been yet clair going at 3 today! Bit nervous bit excited been dreamin about appt and just prey all goes well and. Keep thinkin if she finds anything wrong at least better to be dealt with now than leave. Xx ill update later!!

Good luck hun! x


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies!

Hope youre all well today? :)

No more tinged cm to report here..think I might have been imagining it lol.

I started to feel better yesterday too with the MS. STarted to wonder why it just dissapeared and hello..back full strength this morning. Was hoping my Sea bans would come today but no luck!

I dont know if youve done it ladies but I signed up to Actimal Club. Or is it Actimil? Well the milk thing. They send you a box with a little pregnancy diary of what to expect, a cute cuddly polar bear and some herbal teas! And it was all free :D 

xx


----------



## piya

hey, one new thing to report.. i m having ewcm now.. hehehe.. wondering is it bding time!!


----------



## charmed

Hiya well midwife is lovely! Very chatty and sweet, easy to talk to, was there bout 45mins, checked blood pressure all good, done all paperwork and got my preg notes. She done due date and said I'm 7week and 5 days!! Said scan will be in the post with a date for the nx 4weeks ish, so just gotta wait. Didn't do other tests just paperwork and said I'm low risk and have book to see her again after the scan. Said do bloods at scan and all results be bk for the 16week check up. Treated myself to the baby book yay and got the bounty pack. Ill sign up to the online clubs if get free stuff! Lol u can get a free pack from agros too. Said cramps from everything strething and moving for baby. And at 8week the miscarriage risk is only 3%. Hope u all ok xxx


----------



## sarahuk

piya said:


> hey, one new thing to report.. i m having ewcm now.. hehehe.. wondering is it bding time!!

Haha it did make me giggle when I had that last week...I was like...eh?? :dohh: lol..all that time we look for it and voila...there it is in pregnancy too lol x


----------



## sarahuk

charmed said:


> Hiya well midwife is lovely! Very chatty and sweet, easy to talk to, was there bout 45mins, checked blood pressure all good, done all paperwork and got my preg notes. She done due date and said I'm 7week and 5 days!! Said scan will be in the post with a date for the nx 4weeks ish, so just gotta wait. Didn't do other tests just paperwork and said I'm low risk and have book to see her again after the scan. Said do bloods at scan and all results be bk for the 16week check up. Treated myself to the baby book yay and got the bounty pack. Ill sign up to the online clubs if get free stuff! Lol u can get a free pack from agros too. Said cramps from everything strething and moving for baby. And at 8week the miscarriage risk is only 3%. Hope u all ok xxx

Thats great news hun!! Well done!


----------



## sarahuk

Man...really starting to ged fed up with the gas 

Anyone else have really bad wing causing a lot of stomach cramps? I really hope this doesnt last all first tri lol x


----------



## charmed

sarahuk said:


> Man...really starting to ged fed up with the gas
> 
> Anyone else have really bad wing causing a lot of stomach cramps? I really hope this doesnt last all first tri lol x

Hiya I'm farting and burping like a trooper!! And bad cramps too! Xx


----------



## piya

charmed said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Man...really starting to ged fed up with the gas
> 
> Anyone else have really bad wing causing a lot of stomach cramps? I really hope this doesnt last all first tri lol x
> 
> Hiya I'm farting and burping like a trooper!! And bad cramps too! XxClick to expand...

me too.. very much annoyed by windy and crampy stomach..


----------



## piya

charmed said:


> Hiya well midwife is lovely! Very chatty and sweet, easy to talk to, was there bout 45mins, checked blood pressure all good, done all paperwork and got my preg notes. She done due date and said I'm 7week and 5 days!! Said scan will be in the post with a date for the nx 4weeks ish, so just gotta wait. Didn't do other tests just paperwork and said I'm low risk and have book to see her again after the scan. Said do bloods at scan and all results be bk for the 16week check up. Treated myself to the baby book yay and got the bounty pack. Ill sign up to the online clubs if get free stuff! Lol u can get a free pack from agros too. Said cramps from everything strething and moving for baby. And at 8week the miscarriage risk is only 3%. Hope u all ok xxx

:bunny: wow.. cool reports.. congrats dear..:hugs:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ladies just to let you know ive managed to fix my post so if u want to be added to the may mummies fb group there is a link to my fb send me a msg and i shall add u in x


----------



## sarahuk

Snook is perfect! !!

Hes measuring on track and is currently 1cm long. Sounds tiny but like i said to matt...just weeks ago he was a sperm..this is pretty incredible!

We saw the heartbeat going like crazy too. Was such an amazing experience and matt was in tears. Ive been on :cloud9: since. I cant believe theres a little baby in there with its heart beating so fast!

I got a pic but the quality was not so good...she said it was because its all so small but...here it is anyway. The bit at the bottom is the yolk sac, and the bit between the yolk sac and the wall is Snook EEK!!
 



Attached Files:







7+2v2.jpg
File size: 74.4 KB
Views: 4









7+2.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## charmed

Aw its so amazing I'm sooo jealous and wish I could my pumkin! I'm soooo happy for u, speically after ur little scare other day. I just wish I could sEe my baby asap! Guess if they sayin 8weeks morro altho I still think that's 3 days off! But the risks drop to 3% of bad news so just got prey and wait for scan date. Been feelin sicky all day and had runs this mornin now I can't go!! X


----------



## claireyfairy

Lovely pics Sarah! Measurements and heartbeat are fantastic (bit worried about my lo measurements at 6 weeks now!!)

Pleased your midwife appointment went well charmed! It's such a relief when you see it's someone you can really talk to about anything.

My oh and teacher I job share with have told me this week they can see a difference already! Have made me majorly paranoid. I have got to stop eating!!! I know you are meant to show earlier with subsequent pregnancies but lo is only the size of a bean so I know it's just extra fat!!!


----------



## julesjules100

claireyfairy said:


> Lovely pics Sarah! Measurements and heartbeat are fantastic (bit worried about my lo measurements at 6 weeks now!!)
> 
> Pleased your midwife appointment went well charmed! It's such a relief when you see it's someone you can really talk to about anything.
> 
> My oh and teacher I job share with have told me this week they can see a difference already! Have made me majorly paranoid. I have got to stop eating!!! I know you are meant to show earlier with subsequent pregnancies but lo is only the size of a bean so I know it's just extra fat!!!

Nah, it's puffiness from swelling and fluid retention (womb is getting bigger and blood volume is increasing etc). That's what I'm telling myself anyway!! I can't fasten any of my pants now - top that! Lol x


----------



## charmed

Lol me too! My belly is stickin out but my bmi said slight over weight I'm 5"4 but just over 10 stone 6. Eating healthy thou lots of fruit and veg and plan our meals for the week ahead. Which helps. Now I'm offically 8 weeks! Yay, I stil think 3days off this yet but guess the midwife date is the important one, and hope risks drop now, just keep preying and dread all too well and something already happened and just not shown up yet! :( worry too much xx


----------



## sarahuk

no need to worry chick :) Everything is fine!

My oh said he sees a difference in me too, and Im defo thinking its the bloat and water. 

Hows everyone going with morning sickness? Im defo struggling lol! x


----------



## charmed

Hi well I've been feeling sicky but not been sick wish I was a I. Reading if no sickness it won't be a healty pregnancy! Just want my scan. Now!! Keep havin a dull ache in my cocoxis can't spell! Tip of my spine when sit down and few twinges and dull cramps in lower lower area but that's it xx


----------



## julesjules100

Hi ladies

Just been to meet with two consultants today and one of them did a scan that he then emailed over. Link should be real time so a bit easier to see a flashing heart (you can see it if you look carefully). Heard the heart beat for the first time too so that was cool (168bpm; no sound on vid but graph of it at the bottom). 8 weeks today and 1.8cm. 

Hope this works! https://content.ibabyscan.com/5WqmV-0b9fbb83-5495-4aa4-9850-1075220b6a98.mp4

J x


----------



## julesjules100

julesjules100 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just been to meet with two consultants today and one of them did a scan that he then emailed over. Link should be real time so a bit easier to see a flashing heart (you can see it if you look carefully). Heard the heart beat for the first time too so that was cool (168bpm; no sound on vid but graph of it at the bottom). 8 weeks today and 1.8cm.
> 
> Hope this works! https://content.ibabyscan.com/5WqmV-0b9fbb83-5495-4aa4-9850-1075220b6a98.mp4
> 
> J x

PS and at the very end it scans over to a round blob, which is apparently a cyst on my ovary from the fertility drugs (although nothing to get over-excited about).


----------



## charmed

Wow that is amazing!! Ur so so lucky. Hope my pumkin is like that! Boobs more sore tonight, still burpin and felt few twinges of heart burn today. Still by end day my back shoulders ache as at a desk and head to side on phone all day! My lower back / cocox area is so sore mainy night time when get windy n bunged up maybe the poop push on it! Lol. Keep getting a damp wet sensation like leakin and rush loo and nothing realy there. Now sittin down readin baby book with hubby at pub! Lol just prey my babba well! Roll on scan date letter x


----------



## julesjules100

charmed said:


> Wow that is amazing!! Ur so so lucky. Hope my pumkin is like that! Boobs more sore tonight, still burpin and felt few twinges of heart burn today. Still by end day my back shoulders ache as at a desk and head to side on phone all day! My lower back / cocox area is so sore mainy night time when get windy n bunged up maybe the poop push on it! Lol. Keep getting a damp wet sensation like leakin and rush loo and nothing realy there. Now sittin down readin baby book with hubby at pub! Lol just prey my babba well! Roll on scan date letter x

You're 8 weeks today too so I'm prepared to wager he/she is! Hopefully time will zip past to your first scan. 

Well, I've been off work today and had my usual pre-lunch at 1pm (which was a sandwich) and then met my best friend for a late lunch at 2.45 and ate a 3 course lunch! I'm aghast!

I'm jealous of the damp under-carriage. Mine's a dry as a budgie's tongue. Wish it would go back to normal.

J x


----------



## sarahuk

charmed said:


> Hi well I've been feeling sicky but not been sick wish I was a I. Reading if no sickness it won't be a healty pregnancy! Just want my scan. Now!! Keep havin a dull ache in my cocoxis can't spell! Tip of my spine when sit down and few twinges and dull cramps in lower lower area but that's it xx

I have all those cramps too :) Thats also bullshit bout the sickness so dont worry yourself. My mum had two pregnancies and never had a single symptom the entire way through, except missed period :) x


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> julesjules100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Just been to meet with two consultants today and one of them did a scan that he then emailed over. Link should be real time so a bit easier to see a flashing heart (you can see it if you look carefully). Heard the heart beat for the first time too so that was cool (168bpm; no sound on vid but graph of it at the bottom). 8 weeks today and 1.8cm.
> 
> Hope this works! https://content.ibabyscan.com/5WqmV-0b9fbb83-5495-4aa4-9850-1075220b6a98.mp4
> 
> J x
> 
> PS and at the very end it scans over to a round blob, which is apparently a cyst on my ovary from the fertility drugs (although nothing to get over-excited about).Click to expand...

I cant get it to work :cry: x


----------



## sarahuk

I got it working!! Thats soooo cute Jules!!! xx


----------



## lpjkp

Awww Jules, that video was the nicest thing I could ever want to watch first thing in the morning!! It gave me a smile and a lovely fluttery feeling to watch it!!

How have you ladies that have had ultrasounds gotten through the day before? My first ever u/s is tomorrow morning at 11 (I should be anywhere between 7+3 to 8+1 along) and I am so excited, nervous, anxious and terrified all rolled into one!!! I keep worrying myself thinking "What if they don't find a baby in there and I'm just imagining it?!"


----------



## piya

dont worry.. dear.. this USG will always makes us nervous prior to Appointment.. my first was done in 6week.. then i was just as nervous as u are, and for next appointment on 28th- m still nervous.. gud luck dear.. all will be well.. and get ready for ur babys heartbeat listening/viewing..


----------



## julesjules100

Aww thanks ladies. Reading all that this morning has brought a lump to my throat!

That scan was particularly great as it was just from the outside (rather than transvaginal) which meant I got to hear the heart (which I don't think you can on the other). 

Next one is just before 12 weeks (so 16 October, day after out first wedding anniversary!) and we're rolling that into the nuchal scan too for Down's. Both consultants told me yesterday that the US has just introduced a 100% blood test for Down's based on the baby's DNA already being in our blood supply (called free fetal DNA). It's about $2,500 in the US (with insurance) and there are some private clinics in London that are already looking to ship UK bloods there for women with high probabilities on the nuchal scan. Shudder to think how much that will cost though... Over the next year or so it will be available privately in the UK too. Pretty incredible test though (and obviously without the risk of miscarriage (1 in 200) for CVS or amniocentisis). 

J x


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> Awww Jules, that video was the nicest thing I could ever want to watch first thing in the morning!! It gave me a smile and a lovely fluttery feeling to watch it!!
> 
> How have you ladies that have had ultrasounds gotten through the day before? My first ever u/s is tomorrow morning at 11 (I should be anywhere between 7+3 to 8+1 along) and I am so excited, nervous, anxious and terrified all rolled into one!!! I keep worrying myself thinking "What if they don't find a baby in there and I'm just imagining it?!"

You'll be fine! I actually found the few days before the first scan to be the worst and I was obsessing over all kinds. When I got to the day before the scan I started to feel calmer as not much longer to wait to see him/her in there and to know that all was ok. At least you're further along than my first scan so will be more to see! Very exciting!

J x


----------



## sarahuk

lpjkp said:


> Awww Jules, that video was the nicest thing I could ever want to watch first thing in the morning!! It gave me a smile and a lovely fluttery feeling to watch it!!
> 
> How have you ladies that have had ultrasounds gotten through the day before? My first ever u/s is tomorrow morning at 11 (I should be anywhere between 7+3 to 8+1 along) and I am so excited, nervous, anxious and terrified all rolled into one!!! I keep worrying myself thinking "What if they don't find a baby in there and I'm just imagining it?!"

it was hard running up to the scans ill admitt :) I had my first at 5+4 and I knew the chances of seeing much were pretty slim so I was really scared about that one (cos id had an ectopic so needed to be sure where this one was).

The second one I was fine till I was in the room and on the bed but I was lucky. Normaly, before they tell you anything (atleast in the uk from my experiences)..they do all their measurements and stuffs first and THEN tell you what the deal is. But when I mentioned the last time that my heart was about to pop out she put me out of my panic and told me that i could relax because she could see baby and its heart beating.

Its a nerve wracking experience, sure we can all sympathise with you there! BUT...everything will be fine at the scan. And with a minimum range of 7+3 you will see the baby AND its heart beating :) Everything is going to become a whole lot more real tomorrow hun! Cant wait to see the pic!! x


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> Aww thanks ladies. Reading all that this morning has brought a lump to my throat!
> 
> That scan was particularly great as it was just from the outside (rather than transvaginal) which meant I got to hear the heart (which I don't think you can on the other).
> 
> Next one is just before 12 weeks (so 16 October, day after out first wedding anniversary!) and we're rolling that into the nuchal scan too for Down's. Both consultants told me yesterday that the US has just introduced a 100% blood test for Down's based on the baby's DNA already being in our blood supply (called free fetal DNA). It's about $2,500 in the US (with insurance) and there are some private clinics in London that are already looking to ship UK bloods there for women with high probabilities on the nuchal scan. Shudder to think how much that will cost though... Over the next year or so it will be available privately in the UK too. Pretty incredible test though (and obviously without the risk of miscarriage (1 in 200) for CVS or amniocentisis).
> 
> J x

Wow thats really interesting information Jules! Are you going to have all the screenings done? I think we are. It wont change anything for us but we want to be prepared :)

Yes I dont like the risk of the amnio and tbh i think i will avoid those types of tests. But to be able to do it with bloods is amazing!!


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Wow thats really interesting information Jules! Are you going to have all the screenings done? I think we are. It wont change anything for us but we want to be prepared :)
> 
> Yes I dont like the risk of the amnio and tbh i think i will avoid those types of tests. But to be able to do it with bloods is amazing!!

Yeah, I'm definitely doing to get the Down's screening done via bloods and nuchal. I'll be 37 on delivery so I am being advised to do it. If that came back with a high chance, we may fork out and send bloods to the US. I don't think I could do amnio (but who knows until you get there. If I had a conclusive answer that Down's was present, I would terminate although that a very personal choice, naturally. The other thing that one of the consultants wanted to test for was cystic fibrosis (bloods for me and James to find out if we're both carriers; unlikely though and therefore not a routine test on NHS. Also blo0dy expensive at £300 each!). 

I do think it's really easy to start getting obsessive over all of this so I'm definitely going to focus on the stats rather than just testing the hell out of everything (she says....!).

J x


----------



## sarahuk

Haha well...theres so much out there these days that I think its hard to keep your eyes on the stats sometimes! 

Plus with everyone having so much choice too about what you do want testing and dont want testing...Im not looking forwards to that stage because I think im going to be overwhelmed with information!!

Good job you can keep us all informed chick :D But yes...sounds like one might need to consider black market kidney sales for the costs of private tests these days! xx


----------



## julesjules100

I've already sold a lung. My DH is next. 

Honestly, the cost of private care is OUTRAGEOUS. For mostly dull medical reasons (although to be fair I would probably do this anyway), I'm having an elective C section. As a result the cost nearly doubles for private. Ouch! [also my due date will move forward to 25 April as they do you a week before your natural due date, so I was told yesterday]. 

On the upside, I can keep posting anything of note from my private appointments as it's helpful to see what they do versus what care our NHS can offer. That way we can ride them like Seabiscuit.

J x


----------



## julesjules100

Hi all 

Thought this may be of interest as this is one of their top consultants doing a 1-2 mins video chat about what happens week to week through pregnancy. 

J x https://www.uds.uk.com/pregnancy/videos/8-weeks-pregnant


----------



## charmed

Hiya how r u. I've had bad back pain lower and upper under ribs today. Think as very wondy and heartburn and runs, keep fretting incase kindeys infection etc x


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> I've already sold a lung. My DH is next.
> 
> Honestly, the cost of private care is OUTRAGEOUS. For mostly dull medical reasons (although to be fair I would probably do this anyway), I'm having an elective C section. As a result the cost nearly doubles for private. Ouch! [also my due date will move forward to 25 April as they do you a week before your natural due date, so I was told yesterday].
> 
> On the upside, I can keep posting anything of note from my private appointments as it's helpful to see what they do versus what care our NHS can offer. That way we can ride them like Seabiscuit.
> 
> J x

It is very interesting to see the differenc eI admit. I did have a big giggle on the seabiscuit comment haha.

Ohhh youre gunna have baby the day after my birthday! Cant believe the cost is x2 for private! Well..atleast you know you wont be treated like a conveyor belt chick.

I was so surprised to hear that they only keep you in a matter of a couple of hours now after a vaginal birth if theres been no complications in the actual labour. That feels way quick to me.

Im terrified of any type of surgery so im hoping and praying i can make it through without a section lol. My mate had two though with both her pregnancies and she said it was the best choice she made because she felt she was up and about quicker overall.

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Charmed if you think you have an infection then its very important to go get it checked hun and have your urine tested just incase. Dont want to put this stuff off when youre preggo. You dont want it to get deeply rooted.

Hows my ladies today?

I ws so excited this morning when I didnt wake up feeling sick, but hungry instead. Ate a crumpet and was sooo happy. So decided to eat a yoghurt. Now im back in sickville lol. Mistake!

xx


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> It is very interesting to see the differenc eI admit. I did have a big giggle on the seabiscuit comment haha.
> 
> Ohhh youre gunna have baby the day after my birthday! Cant believe the cost is x2 for private! Well..atleast you know you wont be treated like a conveyor belt chick.
> 
> I was so surprised to hear that they only keep you in a matter of a couple of hours now after a vaginal birth if theres been no complications in the actual labour. That feels way quick to me.
> 
> Im terrified of any type of surgery so im hoping and praying i can make it through without a section lol. My mate had two though with both her pregnancies and she said it was the best choice she made because she felt she was up and about quicker overall.
> 
> xx

Yeah, it's pretty quick for a normal delivery. To be fair though, if you've only had a few stitches (eek) and have everything in place at hone, I'd rather be out as quickly as possible and sleeping in your own bed rather than the narrow brick that is a hospital bed. 

I'll be in for 5 days (sigh) which I'm not looking forward to (and its the 5 days in there that is doubling the cost...). Hope I'll be like your mate but have been told to expect 2 weeks of "significant" pain. Hope the drugs are good then!

J x


----------



## julesjules100

Is it hurting when you pee? Runs isn't likely to have anything to do with a kidney infection - what makes you think it's that? J x


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Charmed if you think you have an infection then its very important to go get it checked hun and have your urine tested just incase. Dont want to put this stuff off when youre preggo. You dont want it to get deeply rooted.
> 
> Hows my ladies today?
> 
> I ws so excited this morning when I didnt wake up feeling sick, but hungry instead. Ate a crumpet and was sooo happy. So decided to eat a yoghurt. Now im back in sickville lol. Mistake!
> 
> xx

Still no sickness and have sunk an egg and bacon panini AND a pain au chocolat. An hour ago. Three guesses who's stomach is rumbling already? Yep, Fatty McFatty over here. Is it time for lunch yet?

Sorry to hear the MS was back. Step away from the yoghurt! xx


----------



## piya

hi all, even i woke up with no sickness today.. wow.. my antibiotics are over now.. hope all is well with u buddies.. m having second scan on 28th.. very very anxious..lol


----------



## charmed

hey ladies they mw did test my wee and all clear only few days ago, i get reaccuring uti so i know the symptoms never had a kidney infection but no pain when wee just back ache, think just from being at a desk. Ive had a quiet day today done nothing, had few groin trwinges and just generally tummy aches but still got runs in morning, and not feeling sick at all now so just preyin everything ok... xxx


----------



## claireyfairy

Oh my god I have had a rough few days. Start of the week I was resembling something close to normal but since Thursday I have only been able to move off the soda/bed for work and food! I have seriously been a bad mummy to my lo. No bathtime two nights in a row, a McDonald's for tea last night (as the thought of cooking on way home from work at 545 made me want to cry) and I have given him so little attention it's awful!

I just feel so ill! I have zero energy, nausea on and off (more on then off) and achey head. And it's sodding freezing!!

Just put lo to bed (oh working all weekend-bloody shifts!!) and he made up for it all and now don't feel as awful. Here is our conversation- bear in mind he knows nothing about the baby yet and he never talks about babies, although I have been pointing them out to him on the telly last couple of weeks!
We had just finished funny bones and on back cover there are pictures of other books. One had a baby on it so he said "mummy that's a baby on that book" to which I replied "oh yes that looks a nice baby!". "yes mummy I like that baby" me-"would you like that baby to live here with you" him-"yes mummy I would like girl baby here for you" to which he started going on about two boys in house him and daddy and I'm a girl- think he thought it would even up the numbers!! Just hope we can deliver!!!

Sorry for long post including such a rant!!! But so chuffed I am going to phone oh and tell him our little convo!


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> It is very interesting to see the differenc eI admit. I did have a big giggle on the seabiscuit comment haha.
> 
> Ohhh youre gunna have baby the day after my birthday! Cant believe the cost is x2 for private! Well..atleast you know you wont be treated like a conveyor belt chick.
> 
> I was so surprised to hear that they only keep you in a matter of a couple of hours now after a vaginal birth if theres been no complications in the actual labour. That feels way quick to me.
> 
> Im terrified of any type of surgery so im hoping and praying i can make it through without a section lol. My mate had two though with both her pregnancies and she said it was the best choice she made because she felt she was up and about quicker overall.
> 
> xx
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty quick for a normal delivery. To be fair though, if you've only had a few stitches (eek) and have everything in place at hone, I'd rather be out as quickly as possible and sleeping in your own bed rather than the narrow brick that is a hospital bed.
> 
> I'll be in for 5 days (sigh) which I'm not looking forward to (and its the 5 days in there that is doubling the cost...). Hope I'll be like your mate but have been told to expect 2 weeks of "significant" pain. Hope the drugs are good then!
> 
> J xClick to expand...

Atleat youll be in a nice hospital though hun :) I imagine those private rooms will be more like hotels than hospitals! I think if I was having a C-sec id rather have that extra time in hospital anyway to recover. Plus they inject you now with anti-clotting for 5 days dont they? My mate was sent home with the meds and told to self inject :saywhat: I would not like that!!

I agree..first chance I get to get home I think Ill take it....specially since Im going with the NHS. So im guessing they will be happy with that too :haha:

xx


----------



## sarahuk

claireyfairy said:


> Oh my god I have had a rough few days. Start of the week I was resembling something close to normal but since Thursday I have only been able to move off the soda/bed for work and food! I have seriously been a bad mummy to my lo. No bathtime two nights in a row, a McDonald's for tea last night (as the thought of cooking on way home from work at 545 made me want to cry) and I have given him so little attention it's awful!
> 
> I just feel so ill! I have zero energy, nausea on and off (more on then off) and achey head. And it's sodding freezing!!
> 
> Just put lo to bed (oh working all weekend-bloody shifts!!) and he made up for it all and now don't feel as awful. Here is our conversation- bear in mind he knows nothing about the baby yet and he never talks about babies, although I have been pointing them out to him on the telly last couple of weeks!
> We had just finished funny bones and on back cover there are pictures of other books. One had a baby on it so he said "mummy that's a baby on that book" to which I replied "oh yes that looks a nice baby!". "yes mummy I like that baby" me-"would you like that baby to live here with you" him-"yes mummy I would like girl baby here for you" to which he started going on about two boys in house him and daddy and I'm a girl- think he thought it would even up the numbers!! Just hope we can deliver!!!
> 
> Sorry for long post including such a rant!!! But so chuffed I am going to phone oh and tell him our little convo!

Awww Claire that is SOOO cute!!! That made my eyes all wet! :cry: Your LO is adorable...and sounds like hes going to be incredibly happy to be a big brother!

Im so sorry to hear about how ill youve been feeling :( Im sure your LO knew that mummy wasnt feeling so good though. Its amazing isnt it just how much being pregnant zaps from us. Im having a hard time without a child so I have to say you are like superwoman dealing with all this early pregnancy illness and exhaustion and taking care of your son and working too!

Im sure he enjoyed the mcdonalds too...now I know what I want to eat nomnom! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies!

So..I hope that you have all enjoyed your weekend! As well as can be anyway with all these preggo things we have going on!

Im starting to feel a little bit more human, but thats because it seems my sickness is a lot more hit and miss now. First thing when I wake up in the morning Im vomitting. Then im just starving all the time but eating doesnt take it away and just makes me feel all :sick: again. On a plus side...I did drink my first yearned for cup of tea in weeks today! :happydance: Been so turned off it, its unreal!

I was hit with the dreaded af cramps yesterday. Started at lunch time and lasted through till this morning and has swiftly gone away. I was running to the bathroom like a mad woman to make sure I wasnt bleeding but...I think its probably just stretching and probably the placenta forming etc. Its been in the exact same place as every other cramp ive had since bfp :)

Oh the midwife called me this morning :) Im seeing her 2nd Oct so thats good! I should only have a few weeks to wait then for my 12wk! Cant wait!

How do you ladies feel about breast feeding? I really want to do it but I dont think that I will be able too. I know that they try and push you into doing it these days by guilt tripping women so Im already a bit worried about how it will all go :(

xx


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Atleat youll be in a nice hospital though hun :) I imagine those private rooms will be more like hotels than hospitals! I think if I was having a C-sec id rather have that extra time in hospital anyway to recover. Plus they inject you now with anti-clotting for 5 days dont they? My mate was sent home with the meds and told to self inject :saywhat: I would not like that!!
> 
> I agree..first chance I get to get home I think Ill take it....specially since Im going with the NHS. So im guessing they will be happy with that too :haha:
> 
> xx

I've spent the majority of this year injecting myself at home for all the fertility treatment so having to do a few days of anti-clotting will be water off a duck's back! Lol x


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> So..I hope that you have all enjoyed your weekend! As well as can be anyway with all these preggo things we have going on!
> 
> Im starting to feel a little bit more human, but thats because it seems my sickness is a lot more hit and miss now. First thing when I wake up in the morning Im vomitting. Then im just starving all the time but eating doesnt take it away and just makes me feel all :sick: again. On a plus side...I did drink my first yearned for cup of tea in weeks today! :happydance: Been so turned off it, its unreal!
> 
> I was hit with the dreaded af cramps yesterday. Started at lunch time and lasted through till this morning and has swiftly gone away. I was running to the bathroom like a mad woman to make sure I wasnt bleeding but...I think its probably just stretching and probably the placenta forming etc. Its been in the exact same place as every other cramp ive had since bfp :)
> 
> Oh the midwife called me this morning :) Im seeing her 2nd Oct so thats good! I should only have a few weeks to wait then for my 12wk! Cant wait!
> 
> How do you ladies feel about breast feeding? I really want to do it but I dont think that I will be able too. I know that they try and push you into doing it these days by guilt tripping women so Im already a bit worried about how it will all go :(
> 
> xx

Really pleased you're feeling a bit better! Can't imagine how horrible MS is (and thank god I have still managed to avoid it...). 

re breastfeeding, I'm probably going to be really controversial now but the idea grosses me out a bit. I totally get the whole skin-to-skin bonding and can see that that would help but I am planning on pumping out as much as I can and then refrigerating some of it and then bottle feeding with it. That way I won't feel like a cow, baby still gets all the goodness, hopefully I will avoid sore nipples, plus other people can get involved with feeding. I'm also hoping that my DH will cover two nights of feeding/changing so I can sleep, so that would mean that he can also do that if there is a supply of bottled breast milk. That's the plan anyway assuming it's all free-flowing etc. I think the bottom line is that you have to do the best you can and if that doesn't work, have a fall-back plan. Really don't think anyone should feel guilty about their choices especially if it's not working easily. 

J x


----------



## julesjules100

And just as a random aside....

My DH was talking to the baby last night and was gently stroking his cheek against my lower stomach and giving it little butterfly kisses. At the end, he goes "Daddy loves you and can't wait to meet you". I'm not a super mushy person but that really brought a big lump to my throat!


----------



## julesjules100

claireyfairy said:


> Oh my god I have had a rough few days. Start of the week I was resembling something close to normal but since Thursday I have only been able to move off the soda/bed for work and food! I have seriously been a bad mummy to my lo. No bathtime two nights in a row, a McDonald's for tea last night (as the thought of cooking on way home from work at 545 made me want to cry) and I have given him so little attention it's awful!
> 
> I just feel so ill! I have zero energy, nausea on and off (more on then off) and achey head. And it's sodding freezing!!
> 
> Just put lo to bed (oh working all weekend-bloody shifts!!) and he made up for it all and now don't feel as awful. Here is our conversation- bear in mind he knows nothing about the baby yet and he never talks about babies, although I have been pointing them out to him on the telly last couple of weeks!
> We had just finished funny bones and on back cover there are pictures of other books. One had a baby on it so he said "mummy that's a baby on that book" to which I replied "oh yes that looks a nice baby!". "yes mummy I like that baby" me-"would you like that baby to live here with you" him-"yes mummy I would like girl baby here for you" to which he started going on about two boys in house him and daddy and I'm a girl- think he thought it would even up the numbers!! Just hope we can deliver!!!
> 
> Sorry for long post including such a rant!!! But so chuffed I am going to phone oh and tell him our little convo!

Super cute! Good to hear that he likes the idea already! x


----------



## piya

julesjules100 said:


> And just as a random aside....
> 
> My DH was talking to the baby last night and was gently stroking his cheek against my lower stomach and giving it little butterfly kisses. At the end, he goes "Daddy loves you and can't wait to meet you". I'm not a super mushy person but that really brought a big lump to my throat!

so sweet of him.. and lucky u.. :flower:


----------



## julesjules100

piya said:


> so sweet of him.. and lucky u.. :flower:

Ha ha, he has been a bugger for most of the IVF stuff so it's time he generated some brownie points! Lol x


----------



## claireyfairy

Jules I don't know how you coped with all the injections and everything else. I can imagine it was very stressful. Oh talking to baby is so lovely. I used to love it when oh would put his hand on my bump and lo would kick. It's a matter of weeks until that time comes!

Sarah glad you feel better some of the time but actually throwing up is awful!!

As for breast feeding when I had lo I said I would give anything a go and I did. I loved breast feeding after the initial pains and difficulties in the first week and I am so glad I tried it. My bf never even wanted to try it it freaked her out completely. Now her lo is 14 months old she has told me she wishes she had just tried.
As for pumping milk I hated it! Felt like a cow and needed absolute privacy!


----------



## julesjules100

claireyfairy said:


> Jules I don't know how you coped with all the injections and everything else. I can imagine it was very stressful. Oh talking to baby is so lovely. I used to love it when oh would put his hand on my bump and lo would kick. It's a matter of weeks until that time comes!
> 
> Sarah glad you feel better some of the time but actually throwing up is awful!!
> 
> As for breast feeding when I had lo I said I would give anything a go and I did. I loved breast feeding after the initial pains and difficulties in the first week and I am so glad I tried it. My bf never even wanted to try it it freaked her out completely. Now her lo is 14 months old she has told me she wishes she had just tried.
> As for pumping milk I hated it! Felt like a cow and needed absolute privacy!

I can't imagine what it's going to be like feeling something moving inside you! I can just about get my head round that there's another little heart in their beating away but can't really imagine anything beyond that. 

Yeah, the IUI/IVF process wasn't fun (especially the uncertainty). I have a serious needle phobia and it's incredible to think that at the end of it I was injecting myself morning and evening every day. You adapt much quicker than you think when you need to I guess...

Re the pumping, yah, that would definitely be done in private (but then I would if I was breast feeding too)! Thinking about both makes me feel like a cow really. When I think of my breasts/nipples I think of them as something for pleasure, it just feels really weird to think of something using them for food so I guess my choice is subconsciously trying to find a compromise. I am open-minded about feeling differently when little one is here but will have to see.

J x


----------



## claireyfairy

When you feel the baby move it is amazing. There is nothing in the world like it. The little kicks at the beginning are sweet and then you get to the point where baby has a complete shuffle and your whole stomach changes shape as they wriggle into a new place. 

The one thing I would say is tape it. And save it somewhere! I taped it on my phone and then lost my phone after I had lo I was gutted.


----------



## julesjules100

claireyfairy said:


> When you feel the baby move it is amazing. There is nothing in the world like it. The little kicks at the beginning are sweet and then you get to the point where baby has a complete shuffle and your whole stomach changes shape as they wriggle into a new place.
> 
> The one thing I would say is tape it. And save it somewhere! I taped it on my phone and then lost my phone after I had lo I was gutted.

I'll remember that tip x


----------



## charmed

Morning ladies now up for work. I'm still avoiding ms, tad worried as when away I did feel ill and sicky but since home all stopped, I know before I never had any so maybe just me, but can't help but worry! Just wanna be feelin sick like u girls!! Boobs have been bit sorer again and still have runs and burpin low. Part from that don't feel any diff but tum defo harder and tiny bit bigger trousers. Won't quiet do up so I'd say bout half 1" bigger. Xxx hope scan date comes this week. Do u think ectopic risk r better now as been touch wood feelin ok xx


----------



## julesjules100

charmed said:


> Morning ladies now up for work. I'm still avoiding ms, tad worried as when away I did feel ill and sicky but since home all stopped, I know before I never had any so maybe just me, but can't help but worry! Just wanna be feelin sick like u girls!! Boobs have been bit sorer again and still have runs and burpin low. Part from that don't feel any diff but tum defo harder and tiny bit bigger trousers. Won't quiet do up so I'd say bout half 1" bigger. Xxx hope scan date comes this week. Do u think ectopic risk r better now as been touch wood feelin ok xx

Still none for me. Consultant said this is perfectly fine and that we're one of the lucky ones not to get it! Try not to worry about it as means nothing x

Ps none of my pants fit and I'm already going the elastic band trick!


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Atleat youll be in a nice hospital though hun :) I imagine those private rooms will be more like hotels than hospitals! I think if I was having a C-sec id rather have that extra time in hospital anyway to recover. Plus they inject you now with anti-clotting for 5 days dont they? My mate was sent home with the meds and told to self inject :saywhat: I would not like that!!
> 
> I agree..first chance I get to get home I think Ill take it....specially since Im going with the NHS. So im guessing they will be happy with that too :haha:
> 
> xx
> 
> I've spent the majority of this year injecting myself at home for all the fertility treatment so having to do a few days of anti-clotting will be water off a duck's back! Lol xClick to expand...

Lol fair point that! :dohh: Youre an expert! But now you can chill and not have to think about it for months and months...your little baby is on the way! xx


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> So..I hope that you have all enjoyed your weekend! As well as can be anyway with all these preggo things we have going on!
> 
> Im starting to feel a little bit more human, but thats because it seems my sickness is a lot more hit and miss now. First thing when I wake up in the morning Im vomitting. Then im just starving all the time but eating doesnt take it away and just makes me feel all :sick: again. On a plus side...I did drink my first yearned for cup of tea in weeks today! :happydance: Been so turned off it, its unreal!
> 
> I was hit with the dreaded af cramps yesterday. Started at lunch time and lasted through till this morning and has swiftly gone away. I was running to the bathroom like a mad woman to make sure I wasnt bleeding but...I think its probably just stretching and probably the placenta forming etc. Its been in the exact same place as every other cramp ive had since bfp :)
> 
> Oh the midwife called me this morning :) Im seeing her 2nd Oct so thats good! I should only have a few weeks to wait then for my 12wk! Cant wait!
> 
> How do you ladies feel about breast feeding? I really want to do it but I dont think that I will be able too. I know that they try and push you into doing it these days by guilt tripping women so Im already a bit worried about how it will all go :(
> 
> xx
> 
> Really pleased you're feeling a bit better! Can't imagine how horrible MS is (and thank god I have still managed to avoid it...).
> 
> re breastfeeding, I'm probably going to be really controversial now but the idea grosses me out a bit. I totally get the whole skin-to-skin bonding and can see that that would help but I am planning on pumping out as much as I can and then refrigerating some of it and then bottle feeding with it. That way I won't feel like a cow, baby still gets all the goodness, hopefully I will avoid sore nipples, plus other people can get involved with feeding. I'm also hoping that my DH will cover two nights of feeding/changing so I can sleep, so that would mean that he can also do that if there is a supply of bottled breast milk. That's the plan anyway assuming it's all free-flowing etc. I think the bottom line is that you have to do the best you can and if that doesn't work, have a fall-back plan. Really don't think anyone should feel guilty about their choices especially if it's not working easily.
> 
> J xClick to expand...

To be blunt...this is exactly how I feel about it too..phew!! I feel bad for matt because I know hes desperate to bond early with the baby and have good feeding times. But I feel like breastfeeding takes away that ability if you dont pump.

Is it feasible to 100% pump? Im such a noob when it comes to these things, I have much to learn! xx


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> And just as a random aside....
> 
> My DH was talking to the baby last night and was gently stroking his cheek against my lower stomach and giving it little butterfly kisses. At the end, he goes "Daddy loves you and can't wait to meet you". I'm not a super mushy person but that really brought a big lump to my throat!

I know what you mean hun!! Its all those pregnancy hormones turning us into mush! To be fair...that probably would have had me in major tears. What a wonderful thing for your hubby to say and do! x


----------



## sarahuk

charmed said:


> Morning ladies now up for work. I'm still avoiding ms, tad worried as when away I did feel ill and sicky but since home all stopped, I know before I never had any so maybe just me, but can't help but worry! Just wanna be feelin sick like u girls!! Boobs have been bit sorer again and still have runs and burpin low. Part from that don't feel any diff but tum defo harder and tiny bit bigger trousers. Won't quiet do up so I'd say bout half 1" bigger. Xxx hope scan date comes this week. Do u think ectopic risk r better now as been touch wood feelin ok xx

An ectopic normally ruptures and/or causes serious pain and other side effects around the 6wk mark. Thats normally when they are picked up as the person knows something is wrong at this point. If youd been ectopic hun, trust me when I say youd have known! It was horrible. The tube is forced to stretch and its not a pain you can avoid or go on with. 

So yep..baby is defo in the right place :) x


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Lol fair point that! :dohh: Youre an expert! But now you can chill and not have to think about it for months and months...your little baby is on the way! xx

Almost, almost. Still have to pull the daily hormonal support that I have been on since the embryo transfer so that's pulling 2 x weekly estrogen patches and the 3x daily progesterone suppositories. Will be fab to stop using them but I'm pretty nervous about doing it. Logically I know that the placenta is taking over but still... Will start to slow down the estrogen this Thursday and over a week reduce the progesterone from 3x to 2x to 1x... Will breathe easier once that process has ended and everything is still going strong xx


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> To be blunt...this is exactly how I feel about it too..phew!! I feel bad for matt because I know hes desperate to bond early with the baby and have good feeding times. But I feel like breastfeeding takes away that ability if you dont pump.
> 
> Is it feasible to 100% pump? Im such a noob when it comes to these things, I have much to learn! xx

I honestly don't know! I imagine you'd have to use a more sophisticated electric double pump (not that hand held one). I may start a thread on bnb to ask if anyone has done it x


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> To be blunt...this is exactly how I feel about it too..phew!! I feel bad for matt because I know hes desperate to bond early with the baby and have good feeding times. But I feel like breastfeeding takes away that ability if you dont pump.
> 
> Is it feasible to 100% pump? Im such a noob when it comes to these things, I have much to learn! xx

Sarah, as if by magic. The ins and outs of exclusively pumping 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/breastfeeding/129033-ins-outs-exclusively-expressing.html

Xx


----------



## charmed

Thanks ladies u guys always make me feel better!! Tummy is better today! Horra x


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Lol fair point that! :dohh: Youre an expert! But now you can chill and not have to think about it for months and months...your little baby is on the way! xx
> 
> Almost, almost. Still have to pull the daily hormonal support that I have been on since the embryo transfer so that's pulling 2 x weekly estrogen patches and the 3x daily progesterone suppositories. Will be fab to stop using them but I'm pretty nervous about doing it. Logically I know that the placenta is taking over but still... Will start to slow down the estrogen this Thursday and over a week reduce the progesterone from 3x to 2x to 1x... Will breathe easier once that process has ended and everything is still going strong xxClick to expand...

I can completely understand why it makes you nervous though, even when you know its all going to be fine. I think in our subconcious, because you know your body has been needing the support, its always going to be hard to pull the plug on it. But looks to me like baby is very happy and settled and not going anywhere for another 7 months! x


----------



## sarahuk

Oh my...after that I am also put off from exclusive pumping...!


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Oh my...after that I am also put off from exclusive pumping...!

Not me! If you read on through the thread a lit if women just found it the same as breast feeding. I'm deffo going to try that route!! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

I think it was the part about pumping every two hours even through the night, even if baby is sleeping that made me think "hmm...". I can imagine how exhausting it all must be as it is but then pumping for 20/40 minutes every second hour must be hard.

Still..its worth giving it a go for sure :) x


----------



## charmed

Hiya how is everyone today! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Hey chick! Ohhh 9wks for you tomorrow, how awesome!!!

Im not too bad chick :) I had a bleed last night so im off for a scan later today, but no bleeding today so im sure all is fine!

How you getting on? x


----------



## charmed

Aw hun that's a bit scary hope it goes well let me know how it goes! I'm good was due on today so pleased ok x


----------



## claireyfairy

Sarah hope you ate ok. If it was small bleed and no more today you should be fine (it will be nice to see lo again but what a stress) keeping my fx

Charmed- think I would be due on in couple of days so will be pleased when that has passed.

Been for 8-10 week bloods today. That's another job ticked off my list. Feel good too so no doubt I will feel awful tomorrow!! X


----------



## charmed

How did it go sarah xx


----------



## sarahuk

Hey!

EVerything was fine :D Snook is perfect!! He was balancing on his head the entire time and cuddling his yolk sac which is now much smaller than he!

Ill upload the piccie..its pretty crap cos it was so magnified but...the bottom round area is the head, the topmost part is the feets, and the round bit in the middle is the yolk sac. 

Was so amazing to see little limbs! Orgasm was not worth it lol

xx
 



Attached Files:







8+2.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Hey!
> 
> EVerything was fine :D Snook is perfect!! He was balancing on his head the entire time and cuddling his yolk sac which is now much smaller than he!
> 
> Ill upload the piccie..its pretty crap cos it was so magnified but...the bottom round area is the head, the topmost part is the feets, and the round bit in the middle is the yolk sac.
> 
> Was so amazing to see little limbs! Orgasm was not worth it lol
> 
> xx

Oo he/she looks massive now! Did they give you a crown-rump length?

So happy everything is fine! x


----------



## sarahuk

I forgot to ask!!! What a fool!! But i know hes defo grown a fair chunk. Last time he was bout the same size as the yolk sac and now hes a good 3/4 times as big!


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> I forgot to ask!!! What a fool!! But i know hes defo grown a fair chunk. Last time he was bout the same size as the yolk sac and now hes a good 3/4 times as big!

Could you hear the heart beat? x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Glad too hear it went well sarah :D! X


----------



## charmed

Wow that amazin! My scan date arrived atltho says miss not mrs!! Lol for monday 22nd oct at 12! Eeeek! That's ages away low! :( I should be bout 12w and 4days! X scared now so long to wait x


----------



## claireyfairy

That picture is fab Sarah! Glad you are ok x

Charmed- countdown has begun! My next scan is 18th so I'm counting down the days. They will be here in no time! X


----------



## charmed

Yea defo. Just trying keep postive but can't get excited yet as so scared going to say no baby in there really :( can't imagine it, just don't wanna get hopes that all is ok! But hubs said u can't get tis bk and worryin for 3 more weeks gonna wreck it and if some thing bad does happen I can't change it so may awell just enjoy it! Now to make up a lie for work! Lol. My letter had miss not mrs should I ring them or not worry x


----------



## lpjkp

My scan date is the 22nd too!! Only at 9:30am! I'll be 11+5 then x


----------



## claireyfairy

I wouldn't worry about the miss, just ask them to correct it when they book your 20 week scan (which they normally do as you leave the 12 week scan).

With my first pregnancy I was convinced they were going to find nothing on the scan and think I had made the whole thing up! I think everyone feels a bit like that. Just remember you have the bfps and the symptoms so your not going mad!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

PMA attitude ladies I know its hard trying not to worry but let's have some positive thoughts :D! Our babies will be fine :)! X


----------



## piya

got USG scan.. on 8week 5day as per LMP 
Fetal Cardiac activity- 175BPM
CRL measures 1.5cm- 8week1day
GSD measures 3.8cm=8week0day
EDD- 08may2013

finally 8week passed.. now to cross 10 week landmark..thank u friends..:hugs:


----------



## piya

julesjules100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to ask!!! What a fool!! But i know hes defo grown a fair chunk. Last time he was bout the same size as the yolk sac and now hes a good 3/4 times as big!
> 
> Could you hear the heart beat? xClick to expand...

u know i heard the heart beat of my baby today.. it was so fast, i thought some problem in machine, then i saw his beats frequency, and realised its heart beat.. its wonderful experience seriously..:hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to ask!!! What a fool!! But i know hes defo grown a fair chunk. Last time he was bout the same size as the yolk sac and now hes a good 3/4 times as big!
> 
> Could you hear the heart beat? xClick to expand...

We didnt...she said that we will be able to hear it at the 12wk scan tho! I wish id heard it tho :( x


----------



## sarahuk

Thats great news Piya!! We shall all hit the double figures soon!!

How are all my ladies doing today? :)

Charmed: your O/h is sooo right. This pregnancy is only going to happen to you once :) 12wks is almost 1/3 of your entire pregnancy. I know its easier said than done but...enjoy! Everything will be fine and youll be seeing that soon enough! xxx


----------



## lpjkp

Wow pita, that's fantastic news! You have the same due date as me going by our ultrasounds :) I think 10 weeks will be here before we know it!

Today I feel pretty great in comparison to the last couple of weeks...my little bit of spotting died down and is completely back to normal, so I do just think it was an irritated cervix from the intercourse...I have a bit of a sore belly though to touch,almost like I pulled my muscles,so I guess my body is making more room for baby? Was a little worried about lack of symptoms this morning but sore boobs and nausea is back...never thought I'd be so happy! 

Hope everyone else is doing great! Midwife appointments and 12 week u/s aren't too far away for us now! I have midwife in 11 days and 12 week u/s in 25 days...eek!
xx


----------



## charmed

Hey thanks ladies! I know just loads u seem baby and heard heart! I'm ok felt slight sick today!! Still burping and windy and boobs on and off sore a little but that is it!! Lol so just since don't feel too diff hard believe anything happening. Neck and shoulder so sore but think from being on phone all day as sure ectiopic by now be v painful tum. No cramps still feel wet and like leaking everytime I wipe I prey all ok!! Lol just white thin cloudy stuff there most time. Tum seem tiny bit boigger in a tight top looks like a clear bump! Lol. Xxx so 24days to go to scan!!


----------



## charmed

Ps love that ticker look like a baby and I'm an olive now!


----------



## charmed

Ladies I'm so scared. When I wiped last night there was two pin head dots of piny red blood. Only tiny. I had a good clean with a wipe and sore pushed finger inside tmi! And just white discharge. Had few cramps and so far there hasn't been any more. Its scared me to death and just sat cryin thinkin worst last night. My boobs still a little sore n burpin but that's it. Just wanna know if it ok. Shoulder still sore I'm 99% sure its just the tension as feels all knottin down side and neck but can't help but worry incase means something more. This had been my first sighting of any blood since my implant bleed which was about4-5 weeks ago, that was heavier that this and it was such a tiny amount about size of top of a pen nip. What should I do. I've got to work today xx


----------



## lpjkp

Charmed: first thing is first, think positively! You don't want to be doing your baby any harm by stressing out!
I can only offer you my opinion and my experience, but I hope it makes you feel a little better...about a week and a half ago, I freaked out because I had two tiny dots of bright red blood, and was convinced that was the end. I checked my cm and it seemed normal and white so I was extremely confused and got my dh to have a good check down there to try and work out what was going on...it turned out I'd irritated down there from constantly wiping every time I went to the toilet (I'd been obsessed with making sure there was no blood everytime!) and given myself a graze which then bled a bit when I'd wiped, hence the blood. I'm not saying its the same in your situation, but I am saying that if your cm seems normal and white, there's every possibility that those two tiny drops of blood have come from somewhere else, which could turn out as stupid a place as mine!
I also had a bit of spotting the other night (which I'm nw sure was from intercourse) along with a bit of cramping...I know how it feels to prepare for the worst, because yesterday I had next to no morning sickness and my boobs werent half as sore as I was used to...just think though, if you hadn't seen that blood, would you be thinking the worst or would you just be thanking god that you were having a good day? Turns out for me it was just a good day because I'm back to heaving and having sore boobs today!

My advice (and I know I've already typed a lot!) is to take a deep breath and think positively! I've been having cramps lately (not painful, just uncomfortable like my muscles are pulled in my tummy) and I've read that, at 8 weeks, it's entirely normal to be getting some cramps because the uterus is working all out to stretch and make room for baby! I felt a bit silly contacting my midwife yesterday, but she said as long as your not doubled over in pain or bleeding heavily, chances are baby is just fine! Just try and remember that spotting can be entirely normal and baby is loving all that extra blood supply we are giving it! Hope that helps huni x


----------



## charmed

Thanks for the advise, wish didn't look so hard lol. Should really achey and sore. Think If was ectopic pain in shoulder I'd have heavy bleed and v pain so dunno. Do u think I'd be able to get a scan if called midwife?? X


----------



## lpjkp

I doubt its ectopic hun because you've got past that 6 week stage no problem...why not phone the EPU at the local hospital and play on it a little to get a reassurance scan?x in sure everything is fine though!x


----------



## charmed

Yea we have to get referred in norwich can't just turn up so maybe call midwife later as at work x


----------



## sarahuk

lpjkp said:


> Wow pita, that's fantastic news! You have the same due date as me going by our ultrasounds :) I think 10 weeks will be here before we know it!
> 
> Today I feel pretty great in comparison to the last couple of weeks...my little bit of spotting died down and is completely back to normal, so I do just think it was an irritated cervix from the intercourse...I have a bit of a sore belly though to touch,almost like I pulled my muscles,so I guess my body is making more room for baby? Was a little worried about lack of symptoms this morning but sore boobs and nausea is back...never thought I'd be so happy!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great! Midwife appointments and 12 week u/s aren't too far away for us now! I have midwife in 11 days and 12 week u/s in 25 days...eek!
> xx

Yeah honey the appointments are all coming around fast!!

Yep that pain sounds exactly like what I had a few days back. Even when I gently prodded my tummy my muscles would scream back at me. Guess we are making room!

I worried about the lack of symptoms too because id been feeling much better. The scan did ease my mind but I was still wondering if the sickness etc would come back. Then first thing I did this morning when I rolled out of bed was run for the toilet and :sick: lol. Guess we will have good days and bad days :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

charmed said:


> Ladies I'm so scared. When I wiped last night there was two pin head dots of piny red blood. Only tiny. I had a good clean with a wipe and sore pushed finger inside tmi! And just white discharge. Had few cramps and so far there hasn't been any more. Its scared me to death and just sat cryin thinkin worst last night. My boobs still a little sore n burpin but that's it. Just wanna know if it ok. Shoulder still sore I'm 99% sure its just the tension as feels all knottin down side and neck but can't help but worry incase means something more. This had been my first sighting of any blood since my implant bleed which was about4-5 weeks ago, that was heavier that this and it was such a tiny amount about size of top of a pen nip. What should I do. I've got to work today xx

Dont worry chick. Theres a lot going down there atm and its normal to have a bit of spotting. Im sure its absolutey nothing to worry about.

Dont worry about the neck and shoulder pain. Ectopic pain with a shoulder is very specific and you get that pain come on fast and when it does, if it was ectopic there would be a whole lot more symptoms going on because the pain is caused by a ruptured tube and internal bleeding.

Ectopics are picked up around the 6wk mark. You would not get to 9wks with an ectopic without having been doubled over in severe pain and most likely collapsing.

I think the pain is from the phone like you say. And I reckon the blood is caused by the stretching and stuff. Plus, the sonographer told me after my scan with my bleed to not go internal to look for blood because even our fingers can cause a bleed because theres so much blood down there.

Relax honey :) Baby is going to be fine when you have the scan xxxx


----------



## lpjkp

Sarahuk: it's awful isn't it that we hate feeling nauseous yet, when we feel nearly human and should be enjoying the break from ms, we worry instead that things aren't right and wish for it back?! 

I'm having a "good" day today so far...only mild nausea when I woke up,heaving and a measly half vomit (never realised that can happen but, yep, happened to me!) but it's died down and I feel a little bit more functional today! Boobs are still sore though so that reassures me for today!

Maybe things start evening themselves out around the 8 week mark? My nausea around 6/7 weeks was constant and unbearable and it's a lot more sporadic now...my cramps disappeared overnight though, so I feel much more at ease that baby seems to be giving me a break for the day...I'm still kind of hoping it all comes back though to keep reassuring me...gosh, these ultrasounds seem forever away,I want to see baby!x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Isn't it funny how fast time has flew in, most of you ladies are almost 3/4 finished first tri! Wooooo xx


----------



## charmed

Thank you so much sarah ur a life sent, so just relax don't call midwife unless bleed again? Just hate think something wrong and just gonna take ages to start to mc or something and yest was a warning, if I had scan I'd see its ok, but don't wanna lie and make worse than is incase that temps fate x


----------



## piya

dont stress about spotting, few ladies its normal.. only thing doc advised was lie down and keep ur legs on pillow.. get progesterone levels checked.. sometimes low progesterone causes spotting.. please friend dont worry..


----------



## charmed

Thanks hard not to freak bEen loo and still othing, maybe I'm over reaccting I just want see baby in there ok, don't know what too do :(


----------



## sarahuk

lpjkp said:


> Sarahuk: it's awful isn't it that we hate feeling nauseous yet, when we feel nearly human and should be enjoying the break from ms, we worry instead that things aren't right and wish for it back?!
> 
> I'm having a "good" day today so far...only mild nausea when I woke up,heaving and a measly half vomit (never realised that can happen but, yep, happened to me!) but it's died down and I feel a little bit more functional today! Boobs are still sore though so that reassures me for today!
> 
> Maybe things start evening themselves out around the 8 week mark? My nausea around 6/7 weeks was constant and unbearable and it's a lot more sporadic now...my cramps disappeared overnight though, so I feel much more at ease that baby seems to be giving me a break for the day...I'm still kind of hoping it all comes back though to keep reassuring me...gosh, these ultrasounds seem forever away,I want to see baby!x

Haha so true!! We are never happy are we? We feel so shitty when sick, and so anxious when we are normal! 

Ohhh explain this half vomit to me! Ive defo had the full ones lol. This morning I was peeing on the toilet and puking into the sink at the same time...it was mayhem!!

I think something does change. I had it really bad till 8wks and then Ive had somewhat of a break, and now its back again tho. Youll be back to puking in no time just you wait lol. xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Stevensmummyx said:


> Isn't it funny how fast time has flew in, most of you ladies are almost 3/4 finished first tri! Wooooo xx

Its amazing how fast it goes isnt it? My mum was saying to me today that theres still ages away...then I told her I had told her about the pregnancy 5 and a half weeks ago and she was like "what the hell...thats gone so quick!!"...indeed...Somehow I think the weeks will be upon us all in no time and we will be talking about mucus plug shows and braxton hicks!! z


----------



## sarahuk

charmed said:


> Thank you so much sarah ur a life sent, so just relax don't call midwife unless bleed again? Just hate think something wrong and just gonna take ages to start to mc or something and yest was a warning, if I had scan I'd see its ok, but don't wanna lie and make worse than is incase that temps fate x

I know youre worried honey. Its that maternal instinct kicking in! I definitely think that the blood you had was nothing at all to be concerned about. They told me at the early pregnancy unit that they are only concerned with heavy bright red bleeds. Sounds like yours was more of a spotting type, and they told me that spotting is very normal during pregnancy and most of the time they cant find any particular reason for it :) There are so many blood vessels now pumped with blood..even a sneeze could pop one!

And..with the absence of any strong cramping and a substantial spot/bleed..they will probably tell you to just keep on as you are honeybun.

Youre almost there now darling :) Not long till the scan! But try not to worry yourself sick sweetie. EVerything so far has been fine so theres absolutely no reason to think that something will be wrong with your little Rainbow. Everthing is pointing towards a happy and healthy pregnancy going on 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

We all overreact when we have a longed for pregnancy :) We just want to protect it and make sure all is ok :)

If it eases your mind, then by all means call the midwife chick. At the end of the day they are there to put our minds at rest. 

I wouldnt worry too much about the progesterone though..I think if she had low progesterone issues then she would have had a more continual spotting issue since her af date? Not sure... 

Charmed..have you been having any naughty time with the OH? Cos that can cause spotting and cramping too and its totally normal :) xxx


----------



## claireyfairy

Charmed- hope you are ok today. Did you have the day off work so you could take it easy? 
I am sure you will be fine as it sounds like a very tiny amount but I can understand your worry. I try really hard not to stare at the tissue, quick glance and in the toilet it goes (tmi sorry) as I think if something was wrong by 9 weeks we would really know about it x


----------



## charmed

Thanks no had to work, no blood at all just that once last night, do u think If call midwife they will offer a scan? Cos if not then think best just to forget it, af was due yest anyway so that maybe y, no bdin as been worried to cause bleeding and that! Lol. But yeah just on off mild cramps and them two dots bout size of * xx xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

sarahuk said:


> Stevensmummyx said:
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how fast time has flew in, most of you ladies are almost 3/4 finished first tri! Wooooo xx
> 
> Its amazing how fast it goes isnt it? My mum was saying to me today that theres still ages away...then I told her I had told her about the pregnancy 5 and a half weeks ago and she was like "what the hell...thats gone so quick!!"...indeed...Somehow I think the weeks will be upon us all in no time and we will be talking about mucus plug shows and braxton hicks!! zClick to expand...

:haha: I know, baby is a quarter cooked hehe :D! Aww I think this is gonna fly in with you ladies :D! X


----------



## claireyfairy

I don't think there is any harm contacting midwife. If nothing else she will reassure you and if there does happen to be any more ( fx not) she will know full story. You might be lucky enough to get that scan you've been after too!!


----------



## charmed

I've got a medcom nu they say call office hours or outhours in urgent cases, feel fraud if call low, specially how late it is now, if leave it and call morro will they take m seriously as left so late?!


----------



## claireyfairy

I would say its been playing on your mind and just wanted some reassurance I am sure they will understand x


----------



## charmed

Well rang midwife she was really lovely but said not panic don't worry 100% normal and great it was only for that one time and cramps all normal unless bleeding fills a whole pad and pain dongo after 2 paractol then call us or gp but everything I had is normal, said just relax and rest. Glad I called but guess 3 more worryin weeks to go ! X


----------



## sarahuk

See sometimes hearing it from a professional is all you need to put your mind at ease :) They told me at the hospital that they dont normally offer scans unless youre in severe pain and/or heavy blood loss, because everything else is normally just normal. So yep, I think youre fine honeybun :) x


----------



## charmed

Yeah thanks, still very nervous but since was just one wee I saw it and nothing at all and normal white discharge and pains same as I had been havin so guess just ramdon, looked ike I'd nicked the skin or something. Tum still crampy but at 9weeks that's normal so just need to try and relax! So so hard. But if they not worried then I shouldn't be either and trust babba ok until proven otherwise! Xx be 10weeks in middle week so that seems good lookin back that ticker started at 5weeks! X


----------



## charmed

Hiya how's every one doing! Mann 21 more days until scan in 3 weeks time! This is going toooo slowly. How all fellin? Boobs still sore and nips tad itchy today and still burpin, hav a light queekness most of weekend only better when full. Still gassy causin cramps but think that's only reason, tryin keep postive as not havin any major pains. Backs a bit sore low. Xxx


----------



## lpjkp

I've got my scan 3 weeks today, and midwife a week today...I can't wait for both, but I think I'm definitely looking more forward to seeing our little baby!

Eurgh, I am feeling SO awful today!!!! Went to visit the in-laws this weekend with DH, and it seems that after a few days of feeling great last week, baby has decided to start kicking mommy's ass again! Had nausea ALL weekend (Was so embarassing keep having to run out of the room to heave!) and the tiredness has ramped up (The in-laws didn't look too impressed that I had to go lie down for half an hour because I couldn't face driving back home for 4 hours last night without one!)

Today is super tough so far for me...as soon as I opened my eyes this morning, I felt sick. I've been heaving for the last hour and finally vomited a few minutes ago (There was a little bit of blood in it, which freaked me out, but I've read that streaks of blood are normal if the lining gets irritated)...my head hurts, I'm tired, my boobs hurt, I've been constipated for 4 days now, THE LIST IS ENDLESS... God, I'm such a moaner!

....BUT IT'S SO WORTH IT TO KNOW THAT MY LITTLE BABY IS STILL GOING STRONG!!

They sound like awesome symptoms too charmed!! Hopefully it's not too long for us all until they begin to die down!x


----------



## charmed

Aw that's great hun, which mine were like u as I don't feel pregnant at all, part from boobs and few burps, keep havin a sort of deep dull ache on light hand side near nip, and lower bk ache, any ideas if I should be worried?? Its not cramp and I've had this most of the weeks and stuff so guess don't need worry as such?? Maybe ligament strenghtin or something. As no bleeding or pain pain its ok xx


----------



## charmed

Aw our scans are same day!! Mines at 12! X


----------



## lpjkp

Mine's at 9:30am so I won't have too long in the morning to wait!! I'm so excited, but a bit scared and anxiously waiting the 3 long weeks to find out whether baby is still happy and healthy!

I wouldn't worry about little pains hun...in terms of your, ahem, boobie pain, it's completely normal...at least, I'm guessing it's completely normal because I get them too!! I think it's just all the tissue forming ready to make baby's food!! As for backache, I'm also assuming that's pretty normal too, because I've been getting that over the last few days too, kind of like a dull ache...not sore, but enough to notice if I bend down or something!

I think we can breathe a sigh of relief and know that, no matter how uncomfortable these stretching and stabbing pains make us feel, it's just the massive changes that our body has to put us through to support that rapidly growing baby of ours!x


----------



## sarahuk

charmed said:


> Yeah thanks, still very nervous but since was just one wee I saw it and nothing at all and normal white discharge and pains same as I had been havin so guess just ramdon, looked ike I'd nicked the skin or something. Tum still crampy but at 9weeks that's normal so just need to try and relax! So so hard. But if they not worried then I shouldn't be either and trust babba ok until proven otherwise! Xx be 10weeks in middle week so that seems good lookin back that ticker started at 5weeks! X

Yep time is truly flying hun!

The cramps are defo normal...i have them too :) Lots of stretching going on! x


----------



## sarahuk

Yes all those aches and pains are actually GOOD signs! Im pretty much achy all the time atm and not worrying about it :)

Sorry to hear that the sickness is ramped back up :( Its the same for me its been hell this last few days! Roll on 2nd tri lol.

First midwife apointment tomorrow eek.


----------



## lpjkp

Eek! How exciting!! good luck with your midwife tomorrow and be sure to update!x


----------



## charmed

Yeah had major heart burn today too! I've had to use this special cream as poops hard and cut my pooty lol but think some has rubbed at front area as feel like getting a water infection but stingy, I've got some tablets for uti but been tryin not take as gives thursh! Lol so dunno what to do, think better keep drinking!!


----------



## charmed

Hiya girls I am worried I keep getting some sharp but mainly dull pains in lower ab near public hair area. Feels like being pushed in or a strange deep sensation. Mainly on the left. Should I be worried x


----------



## lpjkp

Morning charmed! I could tell you not to worry, but I know myself that I always get worried with every ache and pain I get! If it sets your mind at ease a little, I was getting pains "down there" last night...not painful, just uncomfortable...I've just assumed that, because I'm not doubled over in pain or bleeding (It's more so an "ooh" feeling and a feeling that makes me adjust how I'm sitting or something), it's just normal growing pains...the fact that it feels "deep" in there tells me that it might just be your uterus, because your uterus has A LOT of growing in there to make room for baby!

If your really worried, then by all means contact your midwife for reassurance, but I think it's completely normal...I've learnt so far that pregnancy is a painful business! Everybody tells you how painful labour is, but everyone conveniently forgets to warn you about every ache and pain between! By the time we get to labour, we'll be hard nuts when it comes to feeling uncomfortable and being in pain! x


----------



## lpjkp

Good luck sarah with your midwife appointment today!x


----------



## charmed

Yeah I think it is normal and I'm just a worry wort, I said at appt that had this goin pain and she said all normal and ligament pain. Keep havin this cold feelin in thoart think heart burn. Mainly think cos I'm at a desk and swashed in a car! Lol


----------



## sarahuk

Yep im sure its just the uterus stretching out darling :)

Midwife went GREAT! She never mentioned my weight or put fear of god in me. She just said that with my weight and my other condition with my thyroid, I would also have consultant led care, which I knew anyway. She was lovely :)

She also put my mind at rest about something. Last night matt and i went to the cinema and whislt there i started getting af cramps. When I got home there was some brown and red spotting. Started to panic with the af cramps. When I woke up there was no more spotting and af pains seemed to be gone. Then they started again during the midwife visit and when I went to do my wee sample there was more brown and red.

So we asked her about it. She said that most cases, bleeding is harmless. She said that because the bleeding is not substantial, and because im not in severe pain, she thinks its just one of those things. She said at 9wks, the pain accompanying a miscarriage would be strong, and not af like which i have atm...so that really helped.

Sooo..just taking it easy now. And waiting for my 12wk scan date to now come, cant wait! xx

Hope my ladies are good today? :hugs: xx


----------



## lpjkp

Glad to hear the appointment went well Sarah and that you had a lovely midwife! Makes me look forward to mine next Monday...were you in long?

In a way,it's lucky that if you had any spotting,that it happened at the midwife appointment, because I guess it's the perfect place and the perfect person to set your mind at ease! I also wonder whether the spotting could be related to breakthrough bleeding at the time when your next period would have been due? I had a bit of brown spotting at the end of last week and,when I checked the calendar, it was exactly when af would have been due, so I'm sure mine was breakthrough, maybe yours is the same? either way,look forward to your 12 week now!! Eek!!!x


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Yep im sure its just the uterus stretching out darling :)
> 
> Midwife went GREAT! She never mentioned my weight or put fear of god in me. She just said that with my weight and my other condition with my thyroid, I would also have consultant led care, which I knew anyway. She was lovely :)
> 
> She also put my mind at rest about something. Last night matt and i went to the cinema and whislt there i started getting af cramps. When I got home there was some brown and red spotting. Started to panic with the af cramps. When I woke up there was no more spotting and af pains seemed to be gone. Then they started again during the midwife visit and when I went to do my wee sample there was more brown and red.
> 
> So we asked her about it. She said that most cases, bleeding is harmless. She said that because the bleeding is not substantial, and because im not in severe pain, she thinks its just one of those things. She said at 9wks, the pain accompanying a miscarriage would be strong, and not af like which i have atm...so that really helped.
> 
> Sooo..just taking it easy now. And waiting for my 12wk scan date to now come, cant wait! xx
> 
> Hope my ladies are good today? :hugs: xx

Pleased to hear it was a good appointment! 

Sorry to hear you had the stress of spotting but as lpjkp says, at least you were in the right place for it to happen! Fingers crossed that its nothing just some more burrowing!

x


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> Glad to hear the appointment went well Sarah and that you had a lovely midwife! Makes me look forward to mine next Monday...were you in long?
> 
> In a way,it's lucky that if you had any spotting,that it happened at the midwife appointment, because I guess it's the perfect place and the perfect person to set your mind at ease! I also wonder whether the spotting could be related to breakthrough bleeding at the time when your next period would have been due? I had a bit of brown spotting at the end of last week and,when I checked the calendar, it was exactly when af would have been due, so I'm sure mine was breakthrough, maybe yours is the same? either way,look forward to your 12 week now!! Eek!!!x

lpjkp, I'm in London too. Where are you going for your mid-wife appointments?

J x


----------



## lpjkp

Wow! finally someone else from London! I live in Victoria, so I've got it in a clinic in Pimlico and then my scans at Chelsea and Westminster Hospital...what about you?x


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> Wow! finally someone else from London! I live in Victoria, so I've got it in a clinic in Pimlico and then my scans at Chelsea and Westminster Hospital...what about you?x

Well, I'm sort of going to do it in tandem as going to go privately I think. I'm trying to decide between Donald Gibb and Clive Spence-Jones. The former includes all bloods and scans (although can do a reduced cost package too if you want care further along into the pregnancy) and the latter doesn't (although by the time you add all of that in you're looking at a similar cost). At the moment my nucal scan is scheduled through Clive at Ultrasound Diagnostic Services on 16 October. 

If we go with Clive then I think I'll use the NHS to run all the bloods and, as we're sort of Dulwich way I was going to register at Kings College Hospital. Have to say they are 
blo0dy clueless so far though and I don't even have an appointment booked yet....


----------



## sarahuk

lpjkp said:


> Glad to hear the appointment went well Sarah and that you had a lovely midwife! Makes me look forward to mine next Monday...were you in long?
> 
> In a way,it's lucky that if you had any spotting,that it happened at the midwife appointment, because I guess it's the perfect place and the perfect person to set your mind at ease! I also wonder whether the spotting could be related to breakthrough bleeding at the time when your next period would have been due? I had a bit of brown spotting at the end of last week and,when I checked the calendar, it was exactly when af would have been due, so I'm sure mine was breakthrough, maybe yours is the same? either way,look forward to your 12 week now!! Eek!!!x

Thank you honey! :hugs: She actually came out to me and was here about an hour and a half. Its mostly loads of questions and history gathering. But I found it really informative!

It could well be breakthrough! Plus she did mention that as I burst a blood vessel down there last week that even sneezing or coughing etc could be irritating it and causing a little re-bleed. Its settled now though so..not worring about it! xx


----------



## charmed

Hiya thanks for the words of support, glad midwife lovely sarah and hope date comes fast! 19 more sleeps! Lol!! Just wish time would hurry up. Still got this annoyin ache on the left low near hip pubic area but seems worst when windy or siting in a chair. Feel bit like somone pressing down on it. Not tender too touch low and altho few on off cramps think as every site every woman says its all normal!! Just preyin for a easy 2 and hal weeks and scan is successfully. Keep feelin like leaking but seems just be creamy. Keep havin a head on and off and pressure near boobs and neck think heart burn! X


----------



## sarahuk

Aww bless yah. I have those pains and on one side too. When I had my last scan it turned out that the side i had all the pain was exactly where i had implanted...so maybe thats your place too! The body is preparing for the next few weeks when the baby no longer uses the yolk sac and the placenta kicks into proper use so maybe the pains youre getting are the placenta growing and makign connections to you :) x


----------



## charmed

Good to hear all havin same!!


----------



## charmed

Hiya how r u all?! Gone a bit quiet on here!! Well I'm 10weeks today! Double digs! Lol boob only lighty sore and burping, tum is tiny bit bump ish now but part that and light waves of feeling bit sick when hungry feel the same!! Hope is a babba alive in there, 17days to scan feels like forever!! Xxxx


----------



## piya

congrats on double dig!! wow.. i ll be with u soon.. 17week scan is so far 7weeks more.. i agree..


----------



## lpjkp

Hello Ladies!! I have been around, just slightly non-functional due to feeling so poopy the last couple of days!!! Looks like we all are nearly/already in double figures now!! It's all so exciting!

Charmed: Oh my gosh, oh my gosh!!!! You've reached double figures!! What an amazing feeling that must be!!!! Does that mean your baby is a prune and not an olive now?! Not long now until the 12 week scan, it's all so exciting!

Sarah: How is it all going for you? Has all the bleeding died down for you now? Your scan can't be too long away either can it?

Jules: Ahhh, that would be soo lovely to be able to go private...I went private for my early reassurance scan and it was such a lovely experience compared to the NHS! Though I'm by no means in any position to go private, I'm a little worried about the standard of care I'll receive with the London NHS service throughout my pregnancy...when I phoned the midwife last week, they were anything but friendly and it kind of discouraged me a bit, you know? I really hope they prove me wrong on my visits and at the hospital, which I hopefully will get far enough along to experience!x

Piya: How are you doing lady? Pregnancy symptoms still going strong?

AFM: After a great day yesterday with just mild nausea, I feel like I've been whacked with the pregnancy stick today! I'd definitely say it's been my worst day so far...my boobs are SO sore, I've vomited twice (Twice?! What the hell?!), I had a good hormonal cry to my DH all because I was hungry (He didn't know what to do, bless him!) and my energy jumped out of the window today...thankfully, this afternoon I'm starting to feel much better and I think I may even be able to get some of this uni work done so I'll make the most of it for now, because I KNOW it will be back tonight!
I've got my midwife appointment on Monday, so only 4 days away, then 2 weeks on monday until my 12 week ultrasound! Argh!


----------



## sarahuk

Wow yep sounds like we are all indeed headed to doubleland...I cant wait!!

Sounds like everyone is feeling rather crappy too atm. I dunno about u girlies but i cant wait for 2nd tri!! I did smile at your hormonal cry over being hungry..I had one yesterday because my shoe felt funny on my foot 

The bleeding didnt calm down and yesterday I had some cramping so the EPU made me go back in again. I feel really greedy because ive seen bubba 4 times now and so many people havent seen it once :( But hey...atleast I can say the EPU are looking after me!

Turns out the bleed is nowhere near pregnancy and my little Snook is fine and dandy. Doesnt look like cottonwool ball anymore...looks like a proper baby! I was proper shocked!!

Hope youre all well today! Almost friday :happydance:

xx
 



Attached Files:







9wks 3days.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sarahuk

And yep...I know..hes a little gymnast..looks like hes kicking himself in his head lol x


----------



## julesjules100

charmed said:


> Hiya how r u all?! Gone a bit quiet on here!! Well I'm 10weeks today! Double digs! Lol boob only lighty sore and burping, tum is tiny bit bump ish now but part that and light waves of feeling bit sick when hungry feel the same!! Hope is a babba alive in there, 17days to scan feels like forever!! Xxxx

Me too! 10 weeks today also. Very exciting! 

DH's birthday tonight so off out fopr dinner to celebrate (although after a full day at work and being bone tired I wish we could just go home and put PJ's on! Shhhh......)

x


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> Hello Ladies!! I have been around, just slightly non-functional due to feeling so poopy the last couple of days!!! Looks like we all are nearly/already in double figures now!! It's all so exciting!
> 
> Charmed: Oh my gosh, oh my gosh!!!! You've reached double figures!! What an amazing feeling that must be!!!! Does that mean your baby is a prune and not an olive now?! Not long now until the 12 week scan, it's all so exciting!
> 
> Sarah: How is it all going for you? Has all the bleeding died down for you now? Your scan can't be too long away either can it?
> 
> Jules: Ahhh, that would be soo lovely to be able to go private...I went private for my early reassurance scan and it was such a lovely experience compared to the NHS! Though I'm by no means in any position to go private, I'm a little worried about the standard of care I'll receive with the London NHS service throughout my pregnancy...when I phoned the midwife last week, they were anything but friendly and it kind of discouraged me a bit, you know? I really hope they prove me wrong on my visits and at the hospital, which I hopefully will get far enough along to experience!x
> 
> Piya: How are you doing lady? Pregnancy symptoms still going strong?
> 
> AFM: After a great day yesterday with just mild nausea, I feel like I've been whacked with the pregnancy stick today! I'd definitely say it's been my worst day so far...my boobs are SO sore, I've vomited twice (Twice?! What the hell?!), I had a good hormonal cry to my DH all because I was hungry (He didn't know what to do, bless him!) and my energy jumped out of the window today...thankfully, this afternoon I'm starting to feel much better and I think I may even be able to get some of this uni work done so I'll make the most of it for now, because I KNOW it will be back tonight!
> I've got my midwife appointment on Monday, so only 4 days away, then 2 weeks on monday until my 12 week ultrasound! Argh!

Ooo, sorry to hear you're feeling a bit poo. Starting to get a better idea now as, while I've had no sickness so far over the last week I've definitely been feeling nauseated. Just read somewhere that for those who it hasn't kicked in for already, it tends to be weeks 9-10. Cheers. I am in the process of pulling my IVF hormonal support so thought it was related to that.

I have been on the phone to Kings this week trying to get an appointment. Think I may abandon that plan as the receptionists/bookers are borderline rude and very dim (which is frustrating). I too am concerned about the level of care London NHS can offer. She even said to me, we'll be in touch to have you come in a 10 weeks. For the third time that call I said I WAS already at 10 weeks. She then said "We're only obliged to give you a booking appointment before 12.5 week so as long as we do that we won't get in troube" Pardon?! 

x


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Wow yep sounds like we are all indeed headed to doubleland...I cant wait!!
> 
> Sounds like everyone is feeling rather crappy too atm. I dunno about u girlies but i cant wait for 2nd tri!! I did smile at your hormonal cry over being hungry..I had one yesterday because my shoe felt funny on my foot
> 
> The bleeding didnt calm down and yesterday I had some cramping so the EPU made me go back in again. I feel really greedy because ive seen bubba 4 times now and so many people havent seen it once :( But hey...atleast I can say the EPU are looking after me!
> 
> Turns out the bleed is nowhere near pregnancy and my little Snook is fine and dandy. Doesnt look like cottonwool ball anymore...looks like a proper baby! I was proper shocked!!
> 
> Hope youre all well today! Almost friday :happydance:
> 
> xx

Ouch Sarah, how stressful.... Pleased though that its nowhere near buba but still. Not what you need! Hope it eases up. 

Yep, nearly TGI Friday. Bring. It. On. xx


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> charmed said:
> 
> 
> Hiya how r u all?! Gone a bit quiet on here!! Well I'm 10weeks today! Double digs! Lol boob only lighty sore and burping, tum is tiny bit bump ish now but part that and light waves of feeling bit sick when hungry feel the same!! Hope is a babba alive in there, 17days to scan feels like forever!! Xxxx
> 
> Me too! 10 weeks today also. Very exciting!
> 
> DH's birthday tonight so off out fopr dinner to celebrate (although after a full day at work and being bone tired I wish we could just go home and put PJ's on! Shhhh......)
> 
> xClick to expand...

Awww bless! Dont fall asleep in the soup!

Happy 10wks today to both of you! x


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> lpjkp said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!! I have been around, just slightly non-functional due to feeling so poopy the last couple of days!!! Looks like we all are nearly/already in double figures now!! It's all so exciting!
> 
> Charmed: Oh my gosh, oh my gosh!!!! You've reached double figures!! What an amazing feeling that must be!!!! Does that mean your baby is a prune and not an olive now?! Not long now until the 12 week scan, it's all so exciting!
> 
> Sarah: How is it all going for you? Has all the bleeding died down for you now? Your scan can't be too long away either can it?
> 
> Jules: Ahhh, that would be soo lovely to be able to go private...I went private for my early reassurance scan and it was such a lovely experience compared to the NHS! Though I'm by no means in any position to go private, I'm a little worried about the standard of care I'll receive with the London NHS service throughout my pregnancy...when I phoned the midwife last week, they were anything but friendly and it kind of discouraged me a bit, you know? I really hope they prove me wrong on my visits and at the hospital, which I hopefully will get far enough along to experience!x
> 
> Piya: How are you doing lady? Pregnancy symptoms still going strong?
> 
> AFM: After a great day yesterday with just mild nausea, I feel like I've been whacked with the pregnancy stick today! I'd definitely say it's been my worst day so far...my boobs are SO sore, I've vomited twice (Twice?! What the hell?!), I had a good hormonal cry to my DH all because I was hungry (He didn't know what to do, bless him!) and my energy jumped out of the window today...thankfully, this afternoon I'm starting to feel much better and I think I may even be able to get some of this uni work done so I'll make the most of it for now, because I KNOW it will be back tonight!
> I've got my midwife appointment on Monday, so only 4 days away, then 2 weeks on monday until my 12 week ultrasound! Argh!
> 
> Ooo, sorry to hear you're feeling a bit poo. Starting to get a better idea now as, while I've had no sickness so far over the last week I've definitely been feeling nauseated. Just read somewhere that for those who it hasn't kicked in for already, it tends to be weeks 9-10. Cheers. I am in the process of pulling my IVF hormonal support so thought it was related to that.
> 
> I have been on the phone to Kings this week trying to get an appointment. Think I may abandon that plan as the receptionists/bookers are borderline rude and very dim (which is frustrating). I too am concerned about the level of care London NHS can offer. She even said to me, we'll be in touch to have you come in a 10 weeks. For the third time that call I said I WAS already at 10 weeks. She then said "We're only obliged to give you a booking appointment before 12.5 week so as long as we do that we won't get in troube" Pardon?!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Wow...it makes me glad im not down in London. Are they that over-used down there that level of care is slipping for those in the system? :( Sounds a bit of a mess hun! xx


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Wow...it makes me glad im not down in London. Are they that over-used down there that level of care is slipping for those in the system? :( Sounds a bit of a mess hun! xx

Yes, I'm sure they must be over-utilised. I wouldn't mind so much but she has said it will take a week and a half to generate a hospital number and an appointment. That should be something they can do immediately in their system! Archaic. Think I'm just going to suck it up and leave it. Sounds too much like a massive pain in the behind as I also asked whether there was any choice on appointment times. "No". I can't just disappear from work!

x


----------



## sarahuk

That is not good at all! I also heard from a friend that she didnt get any bounty packs because her area was over-subscribed for them!

The NHS can be awesome at times but they should really take on more staff at busy places so you girlies dont miss out! x


----------



## charmed

Aw that's rubbish about waiting for appt so far in norwich the system worked great got my nhs free script card last week in post and scan date came fast. Yep glad be 10wks but still not gettin more normal vag discharge so sites says for 10wk I keep rushin check no blood! Lol and read cramps can g bad now so just need try keep sain for 2more weeks. So convisted gonna be bad at scan and babba gone or not there can't dare to dream it ok and can soon tell ppk?! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Im sure its all perfectly fine honey :) No reason to suspect otherwise!! Not long and youll have all the reassurance youll need.

As for telling people...well..that has to be when you feel its the right time for you. I announced mine at 7ish weeks when id seen the heartbeat. But then, id been trying so long and had some losses to get to that point and I needed to shout it from the rooftops!

Youll know when you are ready hun :) You just wont be able to keep it in! x


----------



## charmed

hiya yeah as soon as had scan i will tell everyone, just too scared to tell anymore now as so close to scan now that dont dare tell... tum defo looks preg now with a tight top on. still not sick!! boobs on off sore and had few headaches and spots and more discharge so keep running to loo, read lots of site say 10weeks the pulling pains etc get quiet intense, just now thought getting cramps but just passed wind hehee so think thats the issue and still bulping quite a lot, the twinges range from near public area hips and belly button. sure i can see more veins too across tum to lower belly so guess thats apostive sign?! just preying everyday that still ok and growning strong and yep only 2weeks and 2days now, so monday i can say not nx week but week after!!! how r u all xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I would say that they are all very good positive signs and that everything is ok :D

The pains ive been getting during this last week have been intense also chick. I suppose when you consider how baby is now...I mean in my week its 3cm, and thats just the baby. Yours will be bigger!

I cant WAIT to see your scan pic!!

Im ok thanks honey :) xx


----------



## charmed

Thanks hun, felt quiet bunged up and windy so sure te pains more down to that really x lol can't be bothered today to do anything!! How's everyone?


----------



## sarahuk

Im soooo tired lol. I just cant beat this fatigue!!!

Yes that wind is oooooooh so painful isnt it?! :D xx


----------



## julesjules100

Me tired too... Going out for a long "boozy" (excluding me) lunch with two old friends today. Can't even be bothered to get myself in the shower and tart myself up. As my mum said, "Even though you're pregnant that's no excuse to no longer look stylish or sexy." That's me told! And on that note, I'm off to get ready.

Happy Saturday to you all! (I think today's gorgeous weather in London has put me in a good mood) x


----------



## sarahuk

Im jealous of your weather..its grey and cloudy here!

Lol at your mum!! I dont know how you find the energy. I live in jogging bottoms at the moment with my hair in every direction but down lol. The fatigue is really strong isnt it?

Hope you have a good time with your friends! Even if you do fall asleep in your Lemonade! :hugs: xx


----------



## charmed

Woooho my ms kicked me today felt so sick had lay down and try sleep! Well think it babba and not the mars bar hehe! Few cramps as normal in same spot but yeah still so much wind it does hurt!! Hope nothing to worry bout?! I'm vegging out on sofa took 3hours to get up hang washin out! House a mess just exhaused! Defo feelin hungier lately.


----------



## sarahuk

Absolutely nothing to worry about! Apparently the intestines etc are easily irritated by changes down there and with our uterus' getting big and heavy it can cause really painful wind. Apparently it gets better in the 2nd tri and gets evil again in the 3rd :D

I dont mean this in a horrible way but wOOOHOO for you feeling like crap! I know youve had some anxiety in the past about now getting any...so now you can kiss goodbye to that! Or actually not...when you have a good day and feel better youll probably panic about why youre feelng better. But trust me, thats normal too. I totally panicked and all is fine!

Welcome to the world of pregnancy feeling crappo! xx


----------



## charmed

Thanks! Just wish cramps. And now getting leg thigh cramps like af! :( just need relax!


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Im jealous of your weather..its grey and cloudy here!
> 
> Lol at your mum!! I dont know how you find the energy. I live in jogging bottoms at the moment with my hair in every direction but down lol. The fatigue is really strong isnt it?
> 
> Hope you have a good time with your friends! Even if you do fall asleep in your Lemonade! :hugs: xx

Neither do I; 4 hours at lunch and then I did a bit if shopping so got home at 7.45pm. Knackered! And we're out for a long lunch with DH's brother and wife tomorrow. I can't take it! I need to sit in my sweats and watch the telly!

X


----------



## sarahuk

I tell you...sweats and telly are my savior at the moment! Ive watched three seasons of lost in just over a week because I dont have the energy for anything else! xx


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> I tell you...sweats and telly are my savior at the moment! Ive watched three seasons of lost in just over a week because I dont have the energy for anything else! xx

Three seasons in a week; impressive!! I'm totally addicted to true blood (never thought I would be given its about vampires and not my bag) and watched season 3 on DVD back to back on a weekend. Awesome decadence although my DH was horrified!

X


----------



## charmed

That's all I do every weekend! Not as sicky today! X


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I tell you...sweats and telly are my savior at the moment! Ive watched three seasons of lost in just over a week because I dont have the energy for anything else! xx
> 
> Three seasons in a week; impressive!! I'm totally addicted to true blood (never thought I would be given its about vampires and not my bag) and watched season 3 on DVD back to back on a weekend. Awesome decadence although my DH was horrified!
> 
> XClick to expand...

I really want to start watching that, I have heard such good things about it. Im not sure Matt will watch it with me though...but atleast I can pack him off to play on the computer!

xx


----------



## charmed

Aw my back and belly hurt :( still freakin


----------



## charmed

Just been loo a lot of creamy white milky discharge should I be worried? Looked tiny bit yellow on paper but was wiped after wee sorry tmi guess yellow from wee!


----------



## sarahuk

Everything youve been describing is completely normal.

Only time things arent normal is if you suffer heavy bleeding with strong cramping. Everything else is just a part of the process.


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> I really want to start watching that, I have heard such good things about it. Im not sure Matt will watch it with me though...but atleast I can pack him off to play on the computer!
> 
> xx

It's brilliant (and very sexy!). Just annoying now as the current series is on FX and being metered out to me weekly. Blah. I want to watch it all in one go!

Another great one was Tudors (I was GUTTED when that ended; full show available now) and also Game of Thrones (although all of us will be near due by the time the next series comes out; only season 1 so far). That'll easily get you through a few more weeks of pregnancy if you rent that lot!

J x


----------



## julesjules100

charmed said:


> Just been loo a lot of creamy white milky discharge should I be worried? Looked tiny bit yellow on paper but was wiped after wee sorry tmi guess yellow from wee!

Charmed, have a look at these links;

Discharge: https://www.babycenter.com/0_vaginal-discharge-during-pregnancy_270.bc

Cramping and back ache: https://www.helium.com/items/1190034-reasons-for-cramping-in-the-first-trimester

The best thing you can do is try to relax and not get distressed by every symptom. It's really easy to start obsessing over every thing we each experience when 9 times out of 10 it means nothing and is just the joy of pregnancy. 

Baby Centre is a great research tool for all symptoms and whether they are normal or not, plus which serious ones are not. 

Stay calm and try to relax! Both are the best thing for you and the baby.

J x


----------



## charmed

thanks guys i am so grateful for all ur support!2 more weeks to scan now! hop goes fast and keep healthy until then. got nice roast to enjoy in bit and then the trashy tv so be relaxing evening and can chill. :)

ooo i loved tudors too xx


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I really want to start watching that, I have heard such good things about it. Im not sure Matt will watch it with me though...but atleast I can pack him off to play on the computer!
> 
> xx
> 
> It's brilliant (and very sexy!). Just annoying now as the current series is on FX and being metered out to me weekly. Blah. I want to watch it all in one go!
> 
> Another great one was Tudors (I was GUTTED when that ended; full show available now) and also Game of Thrones (although all of us will be near due by the time the next series comes out; only season 1 so far). That'll easily get you through a few more weeks of pregnancy if you rent that lot!
> 
> J xClick to expand...

Game of thrones is awesome!! You just reminded me of something else to help me pass the time...ive been reading the books!! xx


----------



## lpjkp

Midwife booking appointment today at 11am...lets hope I can stop throwing up before then! I'm a little worried that ill have blood tests and I haven't managed to keep any breakfast down so far :(


----------



## sarahuk

Good luck! I didnt have any bloods done at my booking :) xxx


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> Midwife booking appointment today at 11am...lets hope I can stop throwing up before then! I'm a little worried that ill have blood tests and I haven't managed to keep any breakfast down so far :(

Don't think it will make any difference on the bloods at all, although if worried mention it to them. 

Good luck and hope it goes well! x


----------



## lpjkp

Well, midwife appointment went well!!! She was lovely! I got bombarded with information, managed to have my bloods taken without fainting and I'm officially "low risk"! Won't be seeing her again until 20th November now when I'll be around 16 weeks!

Hows everyone doing? My symptoms are starting to die down a little now (Not sure if that's normal), my nausea is much more mild (Still vomited this morning)...if it wasn't for being able to hear my baby's heartbeat on the doppler every day, I'd be feeling worried that it's too early to start feeling a little better!


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> Well, midwife appointment went well!!! She was lovely! I got bombarded with information, managed to have my bloods taken without fainting and I'm officially "low risk"! Won't be seeing her again until 20th November now when I'll be around 16 weeks!
> 
> Hows everyone doing? My symptoms are starting to die down a little now (Not sure if that's normal), my nausea is much more mild (Still vomited this morning)...if it wasn't for being able to hear my baby's heartbeat on the doppler every day, I'd be feeling worried that it's too early to start feeling a little better!

Pleased it went well for you!

See below re symptoms stopping (taken off a mainstream pregnancy site). J x

"Women have a great deal of individual variation in how they respond to pregnancy and fluctuation in pregnancy symptoms does not necessarily mean anything. You can feel morning sickness and then have it vanish suddenly and everything can still be fine in your pregnancy. 

In most normal pregnancies, the common early symptoms (sore breasts and morning sickness, in particular) do tend to fade at the end of the first trimester - the disappearance can indeed be sudden."


----------



## charmed

Aw pleased went well! Get ur scan date soon then! U can hear heart beat already!! Woow I'm jel. I've not heard heart or no one single scan yet! Hope baba in there still n ok! Xx


----------



## claireyfairy

Hey ladies haven't been on here for a while. How is everyone?

I have had a rough weekend spotting and aching. Got a scan tomorrow at 9am so just hoping all is ok.

I ache all down my tummy back and legs which is weird. Pleae keep your fx for my llo x


----------



## charmed

aww claire, hope and preying ur scans ok today, please update asap. im thinkin of you. Ive been the same few cramps, sore back and tummy cramps and legs too :( glad just spotting for u. Really hope its ok for you. 
Im teffied about scan only 12 days now, just scary as u girls all seen babba and ive no idea if a live baby even in there!! just prey every day, ppl say enjoy this time but i cant until seen it and cant bare to get hopes up and start to dream about it.... maybe just me being stupid xxxxx


----------



## palangi

Hey ladies. I'm very late to the party, but can I join you?! :)

I had a ruptured ectopic in March, so my doc sent me for an early scan this time at 6d+5 and this little bubba is in my uterus and I saw its little heartbeat!  

She gave me a preliminary due date of 10th May.

I've been keeping pretty quiet about it, as we've had mc's before, but this is the furthest we've ever been, so I've got everything crossed we're going to make it this time! 

Hope you're all well?

Melissa


----------



## sarahuk

Hi Melissa!

Great to have you! :hugs: So sorry to hear about the rupture :( Did they manage to save the tube? I was lucky with my ectopic I never ruptured..but I can only imagine how traumatic that must have been.

So glad to see that everything is fine this time! They say when we get to this stage and weve seen a heartbeat that the chance of anything going wrong is so small. Ive been finding much comfort in that. Couple of weeks and we shall all be leaving the first tri behind us!

Claire: I was thinking about you just yesterday and was hoping that you were ok. I know first hand how scary the spotting is but Im so surprised to see how common it is. I am still doing it now...but its apparently just one of those things. Im sure the scan will be perfect and that youll have a piccie to show us of your little rainbow!

LP: So glad that the midwife went well! Its lovely isnt it? :) I have the coming and going with the morning sickness..though at the moment its more coming than going! But some times my symptoms just completely dissapear :)

xx


----------



## lpjkp

Sarah: happy 10 weeks! I love your positive attitude regarding pregnancy...Its only a few weeks away until second trimester, and I can't wait to let out that huge breath of relief!

Charmed: have you tried an at home doppler? I got mine for 45 quid and it's been priceless for the reassurance...by now, you should start hearing the heartbeat on them if you have a decent one, and that would make you feel much better I'm sure? I'm certain your little baby is just as impatient as you to see his/her mommy for the first time!

Clairey: I'm so sorry to hear you're having a rough time, I've definitely got my fingers crossed for you that things are just fine...by now, you'll have had your scan (I'm going by uk time), so I'm fully expecting a happy update complete with baby pics very soon!x

Sarah: it is lovely! I really feel like I'm considered a pregnant woman now! My symptoms are definitely a bit of a roller coaster these last few days! They're coming and going, better and worse, like crazy! Hearing little bubbas heartbeat is reassuring me though that it's all normal for now! When's your twelve week scan?

Hello to Melissa!!! Hope you're well!x


----------



## charmed

Hiya I'm good yeah I am startin feel pregn I've got a bump now and signs easing down now x I am borrowin a mates doppler but he won't let me have to early soi don't freak if can't find beat! Lol xx hi and welcome mel!! How's ur preg been going! X


----------



## claireyfairy

Hi Melissa, welcome to the group.

Sarah and ljkp glad to hear appointments went well.

Jules- how's things?

Charmed- your scan is nearly here. I am really looming forward to seeing your lo. You are pregnant and lo will be there!! I felt exactly the same with ds.

Scan went really well- apart from me being seconds away for me wetting myself!!
Baby measured 41.3 mm and heart was beating away. No signs of what caused the spotting. Felt a bit of a fraud really!! But never had any spotting with my little boy so this really scared me. No picture I'm afraid as not in same area as 12 week and 20 week scan where you buy a token and the technician didn't offer me one! Sob!

But baby was wonderful and feel like I am on top of the world as I am 11 weeks tomorrow and all is good. Finally thinking my lo might make it as we leave the danger zone! Looking back I think I had been expecting something to go wrong as we were so lucky with ds (had such an easy conception and pregnancy) whereas this time we had a difficult time conceiving and have felt lousy all the easy through!


----------



## charmed

Hiya aww thank god I'm so pleased it. Ok claire! :) did they say why achen? Thanks for support ill be 11 on thursd finger x'd x take it easy xx


----------



## julesjules100

claireyfairy said:


> Hi Melissa, welcome to the group.
> 
> Sarah and ljkp glad to hear appointments went well.
> 
> Jules- how's things?
> 
> Charmed- your scan is nearly here. I am really looming forward to seeing your lo. You are pregnant and lo will be there!! I felt exactly the same with ds.
> 
> Scan went really well- apart from me being seconds away for me wetting myself!!
> Baby measured 41.3 mm and heart was beating away. No signs of what caused the spotting. Felt a bit of a fraud really!! But never had any spotting with my little boy so this really scared me. No picture I'm afraid as not in same area as 12 week and 20 week scan where you buy a token and the technician didn't offer me one! Sob!
> 
> But baby was wonderful and feel like I am on top of the world as I am 11 weeks tomorrow and all is good. Finally thinking my lo might make it as we leave the danger zone! Looking back I think I had been expecting something to go wrong as we were so lucky with ds (had such an easy conception and pregnancy) whereas this time we had a difficult time conceiving and have felt lousy all the easy through!

Ah Clairey, so pleased to hear its all ok. From what I have read these little beans can stick through some pretty full on bleeding and cramping. Really incredible. Must be a huge comfort to hear that all is ok. 

I'm doing great and things ticking along. Still been really lucky with the MS and what I do have over the last week/at present isn't worth mentioning. Been weaning myself off the progesterone suppositories and estrogen patches across this week so will be rid of the lot on Thursday when I'm at 11weeks. Goodbye IVF! Off for the NT this Tuesday and despite the primary purpose being diagnostic I'm just really excited to see the prune/lime then. Hearing about Sarah's arm/leg/foot extravaganza is making me excited to see it looking a bit more baby-like and less "blobby"!

J x


----------



## claireyfairy

They just said the aching is clearly nothing to worry about as baby is ok, but gave me no reason. My tummy and top of my legs are aching still now, but back seems better.

Think I may be 11 weeks today or yesterday, rather than tomorrow as I thought, from looking at average lengths on web but nobody mentioned it today. Guess they will do that at my proper scan a week on friday. Baby was defiantly less blob like and the heart looked tiny compared to its overall size this time. Last time it was about 3/4 of the blob!! This time saw legs and clear head body distinction but was difficult to see from the angle on the bed!!

Glad the ivf drugs are reaching the end. I struggle with the enormous vitamin tablets I have bought do you are one committed woman jules!!


----------



## charmed

So glad all is ok so ur scan is nx week fri! Mines not this monday but nx so 11days eek. Just prey its ok! 11wk morro seems quiet far xx


----------



## julesjules100

claireyfairy said:


> They just said the aching is clearly nothing to worry about as baby is ok, but gave me no reason. My tummy and top of my legs are aching still now, but back seems better.
> 
> Think I may be 11 weeks today or yesterday, rather than tomorrow as I thought, from looking at average lengths on web but nobody mentioned it today. Guess they will do that at my proper scan a week on friday. Baby was defiantly less blob like and the heart looked tiny compared to its overall size this time. Last time it was about 3/4 of the blob!! This time saw legs and clear head body distinction but was difficult to see from the angle on the bed!!
> 
> Glad the ivf drugs are reaching the end. I struggle with the enormous vitamin tablets I have bought do you are one committed woman jules!!

The aching/cramping does seem very common with ligaments and muscles stretching in that area. I had bad back ache too all the time a few weeks back but now it's generally fine till I get in from work and then it's pretty bad again (but that's not helped by 10 hour days sat at a desk! Never bothered me before but it certainly does now). Haven't had any leg aching though but then each pregnancy is wildly different I guess!

Think the NT scan must be a higher resolution as they need to get a close up of fluid the the neck etc. Hopefully that higher resolution will give us a clearer picture of other bits of the little one too at that time. 

Yep, and my IVF commitment will be pointed out to said child when he/she is older and being naughty. Lol!

J x


----------



## lpjkp

Clairey: Argh! I'm so relieved for you!!!! Did baby finally look like a baby then?! I think you can safely feel ok about not getting a picture, It's definitely a good compromise just to know that your little baby is still snug and safe in there!!!!! When is your NT scan?

Jules: Wow! An IVF baby! Were you the one that put a piccie up of the embryo, or am I confusing you with someone else? That's definitely some cool ammunition to use for your little one when he/she gets older and is playing up!

Charmed: Yay for a little bump!!!! I think mine is just more bloat than bump, but I've attached my 9 week bump piccie anyway! I wouldn't worry hun, there is DEFINITELY a little baby inside of you, just waiting to see you on your u/s! Besides, by this time, the chances of anything bad are down to 5% (Even less if you've heard/seen a heartbeat), so that means our pregnancies are more than 95% likely to result in a little healthy baby in our arms!!! From what I've seen/read, things are most likely to go wrong before about 8 weeks...by now, everything is basically formed and just needs to grow, and most chromosomal abnormalities would have occurred by now too! Hope all those facts cheer you up and make you more excited to see your little wiggly bubba soon!

Sarah:Hey lady! How is pregnancy treating you?! 

AFM: I'd be either 10w+5 (Going by last period) or 10w exactly today (Going by ovulation)...either way, I'm a prune and in double figures!!! I can see the end of trimester 1 in sight now!! EEk! 
Week 9 was a lovely straight-forward week for me and everything seemed to become much more mild...I really thought that the bad symptoms had gone for me, then BAM!, 10 weeks exactly and I'm only up for 30 seconds, manage to say morning to my DH before I'm bent over the toilet throwing up last night's cake! I've managed to catch my DH's cold too (Boo!), so I'm feeling slightly worse for wear today...had some stretching pains last night, wow baby/uterus was having a bit of a growth spurt!!
On the upside, I've still been blessed with hearing baby everyday, which is the lovely most reassurring sound I've ever heard...I'll attach a video link I made for our baby memories in case anyone wants to watch it!


----------



## lpjkp

This is my 9 week bloat bump!

Just uploading my video to youtube, which should be found on: 
https://youtu.be/7uoZafng1-8
 



Attached Files:







Picture3.png
File size: 385.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## charmed

Aw jel, ur bigger than me!! But can se e when got a tight top on! Lol. Thanks for the support hun, means a lot. Yeah I haven't seen or heard heart beat but only worry was if had a mcc and not heard anything diff, but burping and wind and sore veiny boobs and bumps all still there, so guess good sign?! And before I started bleed within few days of something happenin so guess if 11wks morro I'd know by now ?? Jus can't wait! Roll on monday week! Xx


----------



## lpjkp

Haha! I'm only bigger because it's bloat! If someone put a pin to me, I'd probably pop! I'm looking forward to a real bump filling the space though! 

I think you'd definitely know by now...I can't find any statistics on mmc, but I guess it's rare...your body's natural reaction to something not going right is to get rid and, in most cases, the body would naturally miscarry. It's only that tiny tiny percentage (Which seems more common because people who suffer from a mmc tend to turn to the internet for answers) that don't, and end up with a mmc...I think having signs is fantastic, and definitely reassuring! The way I've thought about it is, if you can get to 10 weeks, you're doing pretty good and the odds are definitely in your favour!!x


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> Clairey: Argh! I'm so relieved for you!!!! Did baby finally look like a baby then?! I think you can safely feel ok about not getting a picture, It's definitely a good compromise just to know that your little baby is still snug and safe in there!!!!! When is your NT scan?
> 
> Jules: Wow! An IVF baby! Were you the one that put a piccie up of the embryo, or am I confusing you with someone else? That's definitely some cool ammunition to use for your little one when he/she gets older and is playing up!
> 
> Charmed: Yay for a little bump!!!! I think mine is just more bloat than bump, but I've attached my 9 week bump piccie anyway! I wouldn't worry hun, there is DEFINITELY a little baby inside of you, just waiting to see you on your u/s! Besides, by this time, the chances of anything bad are down to 5% (Even less if you've heard/seen a heartbeat), so that means our pregnancies are more than 95% likely to result in a little healthy baby in our arms!!! From what I've seen/read, things are most likely to go wrong before about 8 weeks...by now, everything is basically formed and just needs to grow, and most chromosomal abnormalities would have occurred by now too! Hope all those facts cheer you up and make you more excited to see your little wiggly bubba soon!
> 
> Sarah:Hey lady! How is pregnancy treating you?!
> 
> AFM: I'd be either 10w+5 (Going by last period) or 10w exactly today (Going by ovulation)...either way, I'm a prune and in double figures!!! I can see the end of trimester 1 in sight now!! EEk!
> Week 9 was a lovely straight-forward week for me and everything seemed to become much more mild...I really thought that the bad symptoms had gone for me, then BAM!, 10 weeks exactly and I'm only up for 30 seconds, manage to say morning to my DH before I'm bent over the toilet throwing up last night's cake! I've managed to catch my DH's cold too (Boo!), so I'm feeling slightly worse for wear today...had some stretching pains last night, wow baby/uterus was having a bit of a growth spurt!!
> On the upside, I've still been blessed with hearing baby everyday, which is the lovely most reassurring sound I've ever heard...I'll attach a video link I made for our baby memories in case anyone wants to watch it!

Yep that was my little 5 day old blastocyst that I posted the pic of!

Loving the bump pic! Is that a little pair of maternity jeans that I spy there....? I have just bought some last weekend as my skinnies ain't cutting anything other than the blood supply to my legs. SOOOOOO much more comfortable to have those! Can't see the vid now as at work but will have a peek tonight.

J x


----------



## lpjkp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVnu98lTpOY&feature=youtu.be

There you go! Video uploaded!


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> Haha! I'm only bigger because it's bloat! If someone put a pin to me, I'd probably pop! I'm looking forward to a real bump filling the space though!
> 
> I think you'd definitely know by now...I can't find any statistics on mmc, but I guess it's rare...your body's natural reaction to something not going right is to get rid and, in most cases, the body would naturally miscarry. It's only that tiny tiny percentage (Which seems more common because people who suffer from a mmc tend to turn to the internet for answers) that don't, and end up with a mmc...I think having signs is fantastic, and definitely reassuring! The way I've thought about it is, if you can get to 10 weeks, you're doing pretty good and the odds are definitely in your favour!!x

Miscarriage rates attached but these are all estimates. One site states that a large proportion occur before the start of week 8. My fertility specialist also said that as each week goes on your risk profile decreases. 

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/miscarriage.html

Charmed, if you haven't had severe bleeding or clot-like material that you're passing, then it's unlikely that you have passed the baby out. Not much longer to wait and then you will have peace of mind.

x


----------



## charmed

Hiya I've had no bleeding or cramps at all! Thanks I feel better knowin such a tiny risk! I'm lookin forward to clothes shoppin none of my trousers fit :( but don't wanna jinks and buy materinty one until scans x


----------



## sarahuk

claireyfairy said:


> Hi Melissa, welcome to the group.
> 
> Sarah and ljkp glad to hear appointments went well.
> 
> Jules- how's things?
> 
> Charmed- your scan is nearly here. I am really looming forward to seeing your lo. You are pregnant and lo will be there!! I felt exactly the same with ds.
> 
> Scan went really well- apart from me being seconds away for me wetting myself!!
> Baby measured 41.3 mm and heart was beating away. No signs of what caused the spotting. Felt a bit of a fraud really!! But never had any spotting with my little boy so this really scared me. No picture I'm afraid as not in same area as 12 week and 20 week scan where you buy a token and the technician didn't offer me one! Sob!
> 
> But baby was wonderful and feel like I am on top of the world as I am 11 weeks tomorrow and all is good. Finally thinking my lo might make it as we leave the danger zone! Looking back I think I had been expecting something to go wrong as we were so lucky with ds (had such an easy conception and pregnancy) whereas this time we had a difficult time conceiving and have felt lousy all the easy through!

So glad to hear that everything went well with the scan hun :) Its amazing how many of us end up with spotting! Now you can breath a sigh of relief though! When is your next scan? xx


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> claireyfairy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Melissa, welcome to the group.
> 
> Sarah and ljkp glad to hear appointments went well.
> 
> Jules- how's things?
> 
> Charmed- your scan is nearly here. I am really looming forward to seeing your lo. You are pregnant and lo will be there!! I felt exactly the same with ds.
> 
> Scan went really well- apart from me being seconds away for me wetting myself!!
> Baby measured 41.3 mm and heart was beating away. No signs of what caused the spotting. Felt a bit of a fraud really!! But never had any spotting with my little boy so this really scared me. No picture I'm afraid as not in same area as 12 week and 20 week scan where you buy a token and the technician didn't offer me one! Sob!
> 
> But baby was wonderful and feel like I am on top of the world as I am 11 weeks tomorrow and all is good. Finally thinking my lo might make it as we leave the danger zone! Looking back I think I had been expecting something to go wrong as we were so lucky with ds (had such an easy conception and pregnancy) whereas this time we had a difficult time conceiving and have felt lousy all the easy through!
> 
> Ah Clairey, so pleased to hear its all ok. From what I have read these little beans can stick through some pretty full on bleeding and cramping. Really incredible. Must be a huge comfort to hear that all is ok.
> 
> I'm doing great and things ticking along. Still been really lucky with the MS and what I do have over the last week/at present isn't worth mentioning. Been weaning myself off the progesterone suppositories and estrogen patches across this week so will be rid of the lot on Thursday when I'm at 11weeks. Goodbye IVF! Off for the NT this Tuesday and despite the primary purpose being diagnostic I'm just really excited to see the prune/lime then. Hearing about Sarah's arm/leg/foot extravaganza is making me excited to see it looking a bit more baby-like and less "blobby"!
> 
> J xClick to expand...

Haha yes I was quite shocked actually! Mind you, I think if I had been scanned abdominally it would not have been so clear...but at 11wks youre going to be so amazed at what was once just a little eggy is now a fully fledged little person wiggling around! Hope you get a pic..cant wait to see!
xx


----------



## sarahuk

lpjkp said:


> Clairey: Argh! I'm so relieved for you!!!! Did baby finally look like a baby then?! I think you can safely feel ok about not getting a picture, It's definitely a good compromise just to know that your little baby is still snug and safe in there!!!!! When is your NT scan?
> 
> Jules: Wow! An IVF baby! Were you the one that put a piccie up of the embryo, or am I confusing you with someone else? That's definitely some cool ammunition to use for your little one when he/she gets older and is playing up!
> 
> Charmed: Yay for a little bump!!!! I think mine is just more bloat than bump, but I've attached my 9 week bump piccie anyway! I wouldn't worry hun, there is DEFINITELY a little baby inside of you, just waiting to see you on your u/s! Besides, by this time, the chances of anything bad are down to 5% (Even less if you've heard/seen a heartbeat), so that means our pregnancies are more than 95% likely to result in a little healthy baby in our arms!!! From what I've seen/read, things are most likely to go wrong before about 8 weeks...by now, everything is basically formed and just needs to grow, and most chromosomal abnormalities would have occurred by now too! Hope all those facts cheer you up and make you more excited to see your little wiggly bubba soon!
> 
> Sarah:Hey lady! How is pregnancy treating you?!
> 
> AFM: I'd be either 10w+5 (Going by last period) or 10w exactly today (Going by ovulation)...either way, I'm a prune and in double figures!!! I can see the end of trimester 1 in sight now!! EEk!
> Week 9 was a lovely straight-forward week for me and everything seemed to become much more mild...I really thought that the bad symptoms had gone for me, then BAM!, 10 weeks exactly and I'm only up for 30 seconds, manage to say morning to my DH before I'm bent over the toilet throwing up last night's cake! I've managed to catch my DH's cold too (Boo!), so I'm feeling slightly worse for wear today...had some stretching pains last night, wow baby/uterus was having a bit of a growth spurt!!
> On the upside, I've still been blessed with hearing baby everyday, which is the lovely most reassurring sound I've ever heard...I'll attach a video link I made for our baby memories in case anyone wants to watch it!

Happy Prune day!!!! WOOHOO!! :hugs:

Im with you...I feel like I am becoming human again one day and then im back to toilet diving the next. Im so happy to be pregnant and I love the reassurance of the sickness but...I dont mean this to sound ungrateful but I am SO over this MS stuff now! Ive been so...well, ill, for 5 weeks now. I need a good day! xx


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Haha yes I was quite shocked actually! Mind you, I think if I had been scanned abdominally it would not have been so clear...but at 11wks youre going to be so amazed at what was once just a little eggy is now a fully fledged little person wiggling around! Hope you get a pic..cant wait to see!
> xx

Hopefully I'll get another little video link like last time (although different scan place this time so maybe not)! x


----------



## julesjules100

Random one but though this was pretty cool to show how all our organs are getting squashed and are moving despite our little ones still only being the size of small fruit and vegetables. 

https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/

J x


----------



## lpjkp

Ouch!!!!!! Look how your guts get squished!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

lpjkp said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVnu98lTpOY&feature=youtu.be
> 
> There you go! Video uploaded!

Omg that is amazing! I cried lol! thanks for sharing! x


----------



## lpjkp

Oh no!! Don't cry!!! It's meant to be happy! :) 

How's everything going Stevensmommy? I can see you're nearly an olive!!!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

lpjkp said:


> Oh no!! Don't cry!!! It's meant to be happy! :)
> 
> How's everything going Stevensmommy? I can see you're nearly an olive!!!!

They were happy tears lol! ive not been hormonal at all until i seen that! was beautiful :) yeah all is good, MS has eased off this week for a while, think it might be to do with forcing myself to eat in the mornings lol! only 16 more days till my scan so im suuuuper excited! hows u? x


----------



## charmed

I'm a lime xx


----------



## julesjules100

charmed said:


> I'm a lime xx

Me too today! X


----------



## charmed

Yay eww I've had no ms but felt icky today, still got cramps on off and lot of mid to low back pain and hip pain, do u think I should worry? X


----------



## julesjules100

charmed said:


> Yay eww I've had no ms but felt icky today, still got cramps on off and lot of mid to low back pain and hip pain, do u think I should worry? X

No! They are normal pregnancy symptoms!! Cramping, stabbing pains, back ache, sickness, constipation, lots of discharge etc are all completely normal, as is the absence of any of these. Have a read over the links I've sent you in earlier posts that will tell you what is normal. 

Most of all though, try to relax. That's the best thing for you and baby. 

X


----------



## charmed

thanks babes, im such a worry wort!! lol. so hard when you just preying everything ok... just cant wait to see babba in a week or so, just every day is getting harder as i just cant dream of it too much as want it so bad id be so guited it anything went wrong now, doesnt seem real like any moment it going to be taken away ...


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Yayy for limes :D! Happy 11 weeks ladies! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

charmed said:


> Yay eww I've had no ms but felt icky today, still got cramps on off and lot of mid to low back pain and hip pain, do u think I should worry? X

Dont take this the wrong way...but you worry WAY too much hun . Youre putting too much stress and anxiety on yourself. And its not good for you or baby. Youre 11wks now...you can chill :)

There is so much going on in your body and its all normal :) Worry if you start to get severe cramping and bleeding...enjoy the rest...your baby is growing and thats whats causing things :)

x


----------



## charmed

Just the stuff from my passed is going to have a big impact on this pregnancy, then the fears!! 
Do fear better today bit more chilled and starting to get excited this time nx week ill only have 3 days to scan!! just gotta hold out another week, You girls seen baby loads time and heard heart beat, so hard not knowing anything only that has postive test 2 months ago lol


----------



## claireyfairy

Hey ladies-where have you all gone?

How is everybody doing? Are we all on countdown to 12 weeks now and our scans?

Are you all having the first step in Down's syndrome testing? We have decided to do so this time as our midwife told us the new four strand test is 95% accurate compared to the 75% triple strand accurate rate that we were offered with lo. Think it's best to be prepared!

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## charmed

Hiya babes, I'm ok at moment! How r u? Gettin a little bump now and boobs bigger! Still burpin and windy and startin get few headaches. Only thing tad unsure if mild cramps and thigh pains but think all strenghting. Scan is this time nx week!! 7days togo!! Please god let this be! Xx


----------



## julesjules100

claireyfairy said:


> Hey ladies-where have you all gone?
> 
> How is everybody doing? Are we all on countdown to 12 weeks now and our scans?
> 
> Are you all having the first step in Down's syndrome testing? We have decided to do so this time as our midwife told us the new four strand test is 95% accurate compared to the 75% triple strand accurate rate that we were offered with lo. Think it's best to be prepared!
> 
> Hope you are all ok x

Hi there Clairey

We've snuck off for the weekend as its our wedding anniversary today (and DH woke us up at 7am by accidentally hitting the "all on" button on his bedside table for every light in the room. He's gone back to sleep and I'm wide awake. Grrrr). 

Forgive my ignorance but what is the 4 strand test? I haven't heard anything called that before but may know it under another name. I'm 11.5 weeks tomorrow and an having my nuchal scan and first lot of bloods then. 

J x


----------



## lpjkp

Jules: Oooohhh how exciting that your NT scan is tomorrow! Can't wait to see piccies!

Charmed: Sounds like those oh-so-lovely pregnancy symptoms are still going strong! Yay to scan in 7 days time! Hopefully this week whizzes by and you are seeing that lovely wriggly baby in no time!

Clairey: I've never heard of the 4 strand test either? I'm have the NT scan and bloods to test for down syndrome? When is your scan?

AFM: I'm a lucky lady and get to see baby today (At 12:30pm) and next Monday morning (For NT scan)...had some worrying spotting for 3 days before the weekend, and finally went to the EPU (Wanted reassurance after my m/c in May)...they gave me a pelvic examination and said my cervix is closed, but they can see some cervical erosion...so, even though they're pretty sure that's caused the spotting, they booked me in for a scan today because that's the only way to know for sure that baby is ok!
I've heard baby's heartbeat on my doppler this morning though, so I'm excited to go see baby today...I'm anywhere between 10+5 to 11+3 so it should look more baby-like now shouldn't it?

I'm also loving finally being put on these anti-sickness tablets...this is the second morning I haven't been vomiting and, apart from the ocassional heaving and mild nausea, I feel so much more like me again! I hope that, when I come off these tablets (I only got 9 days supply...boo!) the sickness has died down a lot by itself, too x


----------



## lpjkp

Oooohhh, and happy wedding anniversary Jules!!!! How many years is that if you don't mind me asking? I've only been married a year and a half and that's felt like forever! haha!x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Happy wedding anniversary jules :D! 
11 more sleeps for me for my first scan :D will be 11 weeks x


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> Oooohhh, and happy wedding anniversary Jules!!!! How many years is that if you don't mind me asking? I've only been married a year and a half and that's felt like forever! haha!x

It's our first anniversary. Hubby goes this morning, this has been my best year ever, has it been yours? Erm, I've had a year of back-to-back fertility treatment so that'd be a no! Bless him, it's like he's married to someone else!

Off to do some shopping now; loving that I've got the next 2 weeks off. Hurrah!

J x


----------



## charmed

lpjkp said:


> Jules: Oooohhh how exciting that your NT scan is tomorrow! Can't wait to see piccies!
> 
> Charmed: Sounds like those oh-so-lovely pregnancy symptoms are still going strong! Yay to scan in 7 days time! Hopefully this week whizzes by and you are seeing that lovely wriggly baby in no time!
> 
> Clairey: I've never heard of the 4 strand test either? I'm have the NT scan and bloods to test for down syndrome? When is your scan?
> 
> AFM: I'm a lucky lady and get to see baby today (At 12:30pm) and next Monday morning (For NT scan)...had some worrying spotting for 3 days before the weekend, and finally went to the EPU (Wanted reassurance after my m/c in May)...they gave me a pelvic examination and said my cervix is closed, but they can see some cervical erosion...so, even though they're pretty sure that's caused the spotting, they booked me in for a scan today because that's the only way to know for sure that baby is ok!
> I've heard baby's heartbeat on my doppler this morning though, so I'm excited to go see baby today...I'm anywhere between 10+5 to 11+3 so it should look more baby-like now shouldn't it?
> 
> I'm also loving finally being put on these anti-sickness tablets...this is the second morning I haven't been vomiting and, apart from the ocassional heaving and mild nausea, I feel so much more like me again! I hope that, when I come off these tablets (I only got 9 days supply...boo!) the sickness has died down a lot by itself, too x

Thank you babes, yea im on my own at work so im really stressed and busy so yeah this week will fly by i hope!! and then this time nx week i hope ill be telling ppl my gd news but still terrifed no babba in there!! how was ur scan today, u r so lucky getting see baby so many times already and amazing hearing heart beat!!


----------



## lpjkp

Just thought I'd have a quick check in!

So...looks like the spotting WAS due to the cervical erosion the nurse spotted on Saturday because, as my piccie shows, there is one happy little bubba in there! I cried again, mostly with relief to know that he looks happy! We couldn't believe there was an actual baby there this time instead of a blob, and the sonographer showed us his little nose, fingers, toes etc...we are sure we saw a little willy there too!!! 

Heartbeat 168bpm and now measuring 41.2mm CRL...dated me 1 day ahead at 10weeks+6! We celebrated by going out and buying a little unisex babygro for the baby and a maternity top for me from Mothercare! One happy momma-to-be tonight!xx
 



Attached Files:







11weeks+6days!.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrsholmes

Hi All!

Can I join im due May 11th! :happydance:

Cathx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hi mrsholmes and welcome :D! Xx


----------



## claireyfairy

Think it may just be what my midwife calls it, it's just the nuchal scan and bloods. Think when I was pregnant with lo it was the three strand/part test where they just did three things to check whereas now it's four!! Sorry I have confused everyone!!

My scan is Thursday can't wait to get a piccie and finally tell our little boy! 
Congrats on the anniversary jules!
Ljkp glad you finally got something to help with the sickness and what a lovely scan picture!
Charmed-post a piccie I want to see a bump!!
Welcome mrsholmes x


----------



## mrsholmes

Hi! 

I'm not sure if I'm having the tests done yet?!? I did on my first but was kind of pushed into it by midwife......


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> Just thought I'd have a quick check in!
> 
> So...looks like the spotting WAS due to the cervical erosion the nurse spotted on Saturday because, as my piccie shows, there is one happy little bubba in there! I cried again, mostly with relief to know that he looks happy! We couldn't believe there was an actual baby there this time instead of a blob, and the sonographer showed us his little nose, fingers, toes etc...we are sure we saw a little willy there too!!!
> 
> Heartbeat 168bpm and now measuring 41.2mm CRL...dated me 1 day ahead at 10weeks+6! We celebrated by going out and buying a little unisex babygro for the baby and a maternity top for me from Mothercare! One happy momma-to-be tonight!xx

He/she looks much more "baby like"!!!! X


----------



## charmed

Hiya yeah when I get laptop workin ill add photo! Hehe, trouser seem bout a inch to tight and zip at crotch is tighter too. Still get cramps and bad back ache but hopin all growin pains?! 6more day!! Can't believe this time nx week ill know I can tell ppl or be v sad just wanna know now! I know shouldn't wish time away just half v v excited and half nervous as hell! X


----------



## piya

hi everyone.. how r u all! congrats lpjkp for the nice news on scan.. charmed , we r waiting for pics of ur little baby.. as far as i m concerned,i m having MS terribly.. any ways to get rid of it?


----------



## mrsholmes

Piya I have it really bad too although has eased off this week, only thing I can say is eat and drink what u fancy helps me! I had to in sick to work x


----------



## julesjules100

Hi ladies

Just back from my nuchal scan. Amazing to see the lime look more human! Scan was about 30 mins. The fluid at the neck was 1.1 (3.5 and below is "normal") and they looked at the bridge of the nose, size of forehead and prominence of the chin. Bloods back tomorrow to give a full result. They have also taken a punt on gender and it looks like I'm Team Blue so far (hope she's wrong but then I did make a pact with him upstairs that if the IVF worked I would be happy with either (!)). While they were there they checked on the stomach, bladder, heart (still 169bpm), brain etc.

Amazing to see him; when we started he was asleep and in the perfect position to look at. He then woke up, probably from all the poking, and had a big yawn and stuck his tongue out. Lots of stretching of legs and moving arms around. Really incredible. 

Attached are a couple of photos (and in one he is waving).

J x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0218.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0217.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0219.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## charmed

wowoowowowow!!!! they are great photos im sooo jel hunnie, and so so happy for you all is prefect for you.!! xxxxx do you think most scans take half hour? ims at 12 think we try get hosiptal for 1130 as dont wanna rush, how much water did you drink?? may have a wee before leave and just take a huge bottle and sip until get called though? then ill have to hav my bloods done for downs test and normal booking in appt ones as nurse couldnt do them!xz


----------



## lpjkp

Charmed: Is your scan today?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lpjkp

Piya: I'm so sorry to hear about your morning sickness...but is it evil to secretly love that someone is feeling just as bad as me? :S I got prescribed some tablets last week (Metoclopramide), but they didn't touch me! I'm just hoping that there's only a couple more weeks of it and that it will ease in 2nd tri...and, since hearing my baby's heartbeat and seeing my baby on the screen, it's strangely become all worth it!

Jules: That is the CUTEST baby ultrasound I've seen so far!!!! That's only 1 week ahead of my scan pics, and you can see so much of a change!! Makes me so excited to see baby again!!!!! Eeekkk!Bet you are so excited now, your little IVF miracle baby!!!!!


----------



## charmed

I wish! Its monday xx


----------



## lpjkp

Same day as me then!!!!!!!!! Only 5 days till your anxious wait is over!!!!

I'd say, on the day of your scan, eat normally and drink about half an hour before the scan. I say this because my first scan at 7 weeks, I drank way too much too soon, which made the ultrasound pretty uncomfortable (Almost painful!) and my kidneys killed afterwards from holding it in! On Monday, I literally only drank half an hour before and only drank about half a litre and that was fine...it was comfortable, we saw everything fine and I wasn't bursting for a wee!

Is it your NT scan on Monday? I've read it takes about half an hour (Longer than other ultrasounds I've had, which have been 10 mins at the most) because of all the checks and measurements that they have to do...that's a lovely 30 minutes to see your baby wiggling around!!!!!!!!


----------



## charmed

yeah it is, just preying all is ok and a babba in there! xx


----------



## julesjules100

charmed said:


> wowoowowowow!!!! they are great photos im sooo jel hunnie, and so so happy for you all is prefect for you.!! xxxxx do you think most scans take half hour? ims at 12 think we try get hosiptal for 1130 as dont wanna rush, how much water did you drink?? may have a wee before leave and just take a huge bottle and sip until get called though? then ill have to hav my bloods done for downs test and normal booking in appt ones as nurse couldnt do them!xz

Scan took about 30 mins but think the NHS ones are a bit quicker (will be interested to hear how long) and she was happy to let us watch the baby play around. For the NT no need to drink any more water than usual. 

X


----------



## charmed

Hiya for u who were asking here u go! Hope monday shows a babba in there and not just got really fat!! X
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121017-00265.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> Piya: I'm so sorry to hear about your morning sickness...but is it evil to secretly love that someone is feeling just as bad as me? :S I got prescribed some tablets last week (Metoclopramide), but they didn't touch me! I'm just hoping that there's only a couple more weeks of it and that it will ease in 2nd tri...and, since hearing my baby's heartbeat and seeing my baby on the screen, it's strangely become all worth it!
> 
> Jules: That is the CUTEST baby ultrasound I've seen so far!!!! That's only 1 week ahead of my scan pics, and you can see so much of a change!! Makes me so excited to see baby again!!!!! Eeekkk!Bet you are so excited now, your little IVF miracle baby!!!!!

Yes, it's amazing how quickly they change; last time I saw him he was a little blob with a flashing heart. This one you can count all the fingers and toes! It was really incredible! He was often in the "classic fetal leg position" (apparently) which is soles of feet together so he looked like a frog when viewed from above. Coolest was when she panned round to his face to view it full frontal and you can make out crude structures already, like eye sockets. Not much longer for you and charmed now!

X


----------



## julesjules100

charmed said:


> Hiya for u who were asking here u go! Hope monday shows a babba in there and not just got really fat!! X

Girl, that is a full on bump! Definitely a baby in there! X


----------



## julesjules100

And....

Just a quick update on the bloods for my nuchal. So for someone my age (36) the down's risk is 1:181. Based on my profile, my risk is 1: 3,626, which is obviously a great result. 

They also assess trisomy 13 and 18. For someone my age the risk for these is 1: 320. Based on my profile my risk is 1: 397. This is obviously not great. On the upside, many of the defects associated with either of these are very physical so would show up on subsequent scans. I will now have a scan at 16 weeks and another at 20 weeks to check on development. If anything unusual comes back in that then we'll do amniocentesis. We have the option to do amnio now for a definitive result but my consultant said that its reasonable to wait to see how things progress with the scans, although up to us. 

Anyway, thought it worth sharing. 

J x


----------



## charmed

thanks hun lol sorry it wrong way round!


----------



## lpjkp

Owww wow charmed!!!!! That is a definite bump forming, and that's definitely because of a happy little baby in there!!!!

I think those are awesome results jules!!! Don't worry so much about the trisomy risk...if it makes you feel better, that means you at a 0.25% risk and you are 99.75% likely to have a completely healthy baby! Sometimes I wonder whether all of these tests are really worth it, you know? Or whether they can cause unecessary worry and stress?

I've added a piccie of my bump progression...from 4 weeks to 10 to 11 (Today!)...I think a lot of it is bloating, but I can definitely feel a little bit of rounding going on down there! I don't have toned abdominal muscles though, so I'm fully expecting to get a bump earlier than the 17/18 week mark they predict for those having their first child!x
 



Attached Files:







4 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2









10 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2









11 weeks.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5


----------



## charmed

Aw ur bump is huge!!! I freaked last night when I wiped was little red blood strain but like not wet blood with dicharge had a good look and with a mirror near top of clit there is a small mm 2cm high tear going upto bikini line and was bled a little! Phew I was so scared but ouch it is so sore!! Xx


----------



## claireyfairy

NT Scan today at 11am!! Will update you later ladies x

Charmed and lpjkp great bumps!

Jules I think your results are great and it's good they are offering you an extra scan for peace of mind x


----------



## lpjkp

Argh! Good luck clairey! Can't wait to see piccies later!

Phew,that's good you checked charmed,otherwise you'd be worrying! Everything is going great for you! And my bump is only huge due to bloat lol,hopefully at some point that will go down and leave a real bump! X


----------



## julesjules100

claireyfairy said:


> NT Scan today at 11am!! Will update you later ladies x
> 
> Charmed and lpjkp great bumps!
> 
> Jules I think your results are great and it's good they are offering you an extra scan for peace of mind x

Good luck today and let us know how you get on. Look forward to the pics! X


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> Owww wow charmed!!!!! That is a definite bump forming, and that's definitely because of a happy little baby in there!!!!
> 
> I think those are awesome results jules!!! Don't worry so much about the trisomy risk...if it makes you feel better, that means you at a 0.25% risk and you are 99.75% likely to have a completely healthy baby! Sometimes I wonder whether all of these tests are really worth it, you know? Or whether they can cause unecessary worry and stress?
> 
> I've added a piccie of my bump progression...from 4 weeks to 10 to 11 (Today!)...I think a lot of it is bloating, but I can definitely feel a little bit of rounding going on down there! I don't have toned abdominal muscles though, so I'm fully expecting to get a bump earlier than the 17/18 week mark they predict for those having their first child!x

I agree. 0.25% is low. I wonder then why they nudge you to do amnio if you're around 1 in 200-300 risk? Following that logic surely a risk-adjusted percentage would be of more use? Anyway... Made the stupid mistake of googling tri 13 and 18 to find out more and found a woman's story of her baby who had 18 and she opted to terminate at 18 weeks. I was sobbing my heart out when my mum found me and she went nuts (out of concern as she's a lovely mum). Hard clinical facts are completely fine with me but when you stumble onto things that have the emotional angle it's hard reading. 

J x


----------



## lpjkp

I'm sure everything will be ok jules....you've already beaten that statistic that you're more likely to have a child with downs, so why would this0.25%chance be any different? 

My advice? Stay away from evil dr google! He is designed to pull on your heart strings and make you worry! You, and baby, are just fine and I don't want you worrying until 16 weeks to find that out...the stress won't be good for you and baby hun, enjoy this pregnancy because I'll stress again that there is a 99.75% chance everything is fine! Xx


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> I'm sure everything will be ok jules....you've already beaten that statistic that you're more likely to have a child with downs, so why would this0.25%chance be any different?
> 
> My advice? Stay away from evil dr google! He is designed to pull on your heart strings and make you worry! You, and baby, are just fine and I don't want you worrying until 16 weeks to find that out...the stress won't be good for you and baby hun, enjoy this pregnancy because I'll stress again that there is a 99.75% chance everything is fine! Xx

Yeah totally.... Just a bummer thinking about it really. Hope I can relax about it esp as I've now read that the scans can pick up a lot of the abnormalities but not all and without amnio it may be missed... Doc did just say I can opt to do the amnio now for a definitive answer but can you imagine if you did it, the baby was fine and then over the next few days the amnio brought on a miscarriage?

Ok, enough from me on this one; I'm going to shut up about it! 

Thanks for your kind words x


----------



## charmed

good luck clariy cant wait see photos! 

As for me the scan will be enought with bloods, im only 24 so concerned low risk, i personally wouldnt have the more invasive tests done as would make me a even more nervous wreck and worry over every thing so better to just go by scans and bloods personally. I dont think id want to do anything to stop pregnancy if had high result anyway. 

Wishing you all well. Todays bit of cramping tum ache, still windy and burpin boobs much less sore today thou n few thigh pains..... hope alls ok. just got fri sat sun to go then ill know for sure!!!


----------



## palangi

Good luck with your scan today claireyfairy!

I'm getting more and more scared the closer I get to my scan on 30th. Was anyone else the same?!

Not getting much in the way of symptoms really, other than tiredness, crampy tummy in an afternoon, and super sore boobs! 

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## lpjkp

I'm feeling extremely tired today :( Not good for needing to push myself to do university work! I keep thinking "sleep!" but I know I'll never wake up if I do!

My sickness seems to be easing a little...apart from still vomiting every morning, in general the last couple of days I haven't been getting the all day nausea (Yay! Thanks for the break!)

My boobs are still extremely sore though, and I've had a bit of a sore tummy today, but I think that's just everything moving around and getting a little squashed...can't wait for second trimester and hopefully starting to feel a bit more like myself again!x


----------



## claireyfairy

Hi ladies here are links to my two scan pictures taken today. All went really well.

https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o592/clf242007/photo-2.jpg

https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o592/clf242007/photo-1.jpg

Started a link in first try over gender guesses, if anyone else fancies a guess (thanks charmed already!!) x


----------



## julesjules100

charmed said:


> good luck clariy cant wait see photos!
> 
> As for me the scan will be enought with bloods, im only 24 so concerned low risk, i personally wouldnt have the more invasive tests done as would make me a even more nervous wreck and worry over every thing so better to just go by scans and bloods personally. I dont think id want to do anything to stop pregnancy if had high result anyway.
> 
> Wishing you all well. Todays bit of cramping tum ache, still windy and burpin boobs much less sore today thou n few thigh pains..... hope alls ok. just got fri sat sun to go then ill know for sure!!!

If i had a conclusive amnio that it was trisomy 13 or 18, i'd be terminating immediately. Most that do have these die within hours of birth. Couldn't handle that x


----------



## julesjules100

claireyfairy said:


> Hi ladies here are links to my two scan pictures taken today. All went really well.
> 
> https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/...07/photo-2.jpg
> 
> https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/...07/photo-1.jpg
> 
> Started a link in first try over gender guesses, if anyone else fancies a guess (thanks charmed already!!) x

Just says page not found for me!! :( X


----------



## claireyfairy

Think I fixed it!


----------



## julesjules100

claireyfairy said:


> Think I fixed it!

Argh! Still not working! Is it me?! X


----------



## claireyfairy

Not sure I belong here now either as i am not due in may, they moved my due date to 27th April as I am 12 weeks 5days!!!


----------



## julesjules100

claireyfairy said:


> Not sure I belong here now either as i am not due in may, they moved my due date to 27th April as I am 12 weeks 5days!!!

Ahh, then technically neither do I as my C section is booked for 25 April (1 week before technical due date). What's a few days here and there! X


----------



## Stevensmummyx

lovely pics claire :D based on skull theory im gonna say team blue x


----------



## charmed

hey how r u all today - eekkkkkkk just got to work morro then nx time see ppl maybe able to tell them if all stays ok and scan goes well... had a lot of lower ab groin bikini area dull aching today ... :( hope all is ok xxx


----------



## pip2009

Hi everyone!

Hope you don't mind me joining you all, I joined the original thread but didn't realize it had moved over here! I am due on 4th May with my second - I already have a 3 year old little boy who is very excited about his 'bruvver' (he won't even entertain the idea that it might be a sister!)

Have felt so much worse this time around, I haven't been sick but have had constant nausea for the last 5 or 6 weeks although thankfully it seems to have subsided now.

Have got my scan on Monday at 1.50 so can't wait for that :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing ok, just going to read back over the thread and catch up with the news!

X


----------



## sarahuk

Welcome back Pip!

I didnt even realise wed been moved lol :dohh:

Hope all are well. Sorry I have been quiet lately but i havent really been here. Ive suffered so bad with the MS and headaches that ive just had no energy to be on the forums.

Glad to see everyone is doing so well though and even greater to see some wonderful scan piccies!

Good luck for the scans on monday ladies! x


----------



## julesjules100

claireyfairy said:


> Hi ladies here are links to my two scan pictures taken today. All went really well.
> 
> https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o592/clf242007/photo-2.jpg
> 
> https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o592/clf242007/photo-1.jpg
> 
> Started a link in first try over gender guesses, if anyone else fancies a guess (thanks charmed already!!) x

Ahhh these have just worked on my iPad (couldn't get them to open on my phone). He/she is so cute!!! Just incredible how they go from "blobby" to "baby" so quickly! X


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Welcome back Pip!
> 
> I didnt even realise wed been moved lol :dohh:
> 
> Hope all are well. Sorry I have been quiet lately but i havent really been here. Ive suffered so bad with the MS and headaches that ive just had no energy to be on the forums.
> 
> Glad to see everyone is doing so well though and even greater to see some wonderful scan piccies!
> 
> Good luck for the scans on monday ladies! x

So sorry the MS has been tough. Have they given you anything for it? 

At least you'll be coming to the end of first tri soon when it will hopefully abate x


----------



## charmed

Hiya ladies, well one more day towait tomorro! Scan is moday at 12 so ill be leavin by 11 so least not long to wait! Still don't beleieve baby. In there!! So terrifed will say something wrong. Been keepin busy so that's good. May not get on til mon so wish me luck. Still crampin a bitx


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Pip!
> 
> I didnt even realise wed been moved lol :dohh:
> 
> Hope all are well. Sorry I have been quiet lately but i havent really been here. Ive suffered so bad with the MS and headaches that ive just had no energy to be on the forums.
> 
> Glad to see everyone is doing so well though and even greater to see some wonderful scan piccies!
> 
> Good luck for the scans on monday ladies! x
> 
> So sorry the MS has been tough. Have they given you anything for it?
> 
> At least you'll be coming to the end of first tri soon when it will hopefully abate xClick to expand...

The doc put me on Phenergen since 6wks as when I saw him he said I was clearly dehydrated. I found that they didnt really do anything for me though :(

Im hoping it is all slowing down now though :) Ive had a few days with relatively little sickness, although this morning I did throw up again. But still, id say its a big improvement on how things have been for the last 6wks! Almost at the finish line hopefully! xx


----------



## sarahuk

charmed said:


> Hiya ladies, well one more day towait tomorro! Scan is moday at 12 so ill be leavin by 11 so least not long to wait! Still don't beleieve baby. In there!! So terrifed will say something wrong. Been keepin busy so that's good. May not get on til mon so wish me luck. Still crampin a bitx

Good luck! But you dont need it hun, youll see that soon enough!

Look forward to hearing how it went!

Youll have the cramping right up till birth now honey...its a part of our every day now unfortunately! x


----------



## claireyfairy

Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## charmed

Eeeekkkkk its here scan is today! Been loo with tums loads alway get nervous tum! V excited but scared too!! Xx


----------



## pip2009

Good luck! Look forward to comparing scan pics later :)


----------



## palangi

Good luck for your scan today charmed! :-D


----------



## lpjkp

Back from NT scan...baby was very uncooperative and just didn't want to stay in the right position! I had to swish my hips around!!! Got some god awful photos...

...but luckily, I came out of my scan and a sonographer asked if I'd like to be a guinea pig to test three brand new ultrasound machines! Baby had moved and I managed to get three new cute piccies of him/her waving!!!!! 

NEW DUE DATE: 4th May 2013 (Measuring 4 days ahead at 12w+2)

ANY GUESSES ON GENDER?x
 



Attached Files:







12+2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sarahuk

I love this photo chick and glad everything went great!

I dont know any about these proper theories on gender guesses but my gut reaction says girl :D x


----------



## lpjkp

Argghhh! Charmed!!! You need to update!! The wait is killing me!!!!!x


----------



## cherylb1989

Hey Am Due on the 19th of may finding it hard as i lost my first born as he was stillborn im so nervous this time and dont know what to do


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> Back from NT scan...baby was very uncooperative and just didn't want to stay in the right position! I had to swish my hips around!!! Got some god awful photos...
> 
> ...but luckily, I came out of my scan and a sonographer asked if I'd like to be a guinea pig to test three brand new ultrasound machines! Baby had moved and I managed to get three new cute piccies of him/her waving!!!!!
> 
> NEW DUE DATE: 4th May 2013 (Measuring 4 days ahead at 12w+2)
> 
> ANY GUESSES ON GENDER?x

Great scan pic! Congrats!

I think it's a girl if that angle of nub theory is correct x


----------



## julesjules100

cherylb1989 said:


> Hey Am Due on the 19th of may finding it hard as i lost my first born as he was stillborn im so nervous this time and dont know what to do

Ohhh Cheryl so sorry to read this.... I can't imagine how horrific that must have been. Have they said this time that they're going to monitor you much more? What was the medical view as to what went wrong when you delivered?

J x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Come on charmed we are all waiting :D! X


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> Back from NT scan...baby was very uncooperative and just didn't want to stay in the right position! I had to swish my hips around!!! Got some god awful photos...
> 
> ...but luckily, I came out of my scan and a sonographer asked if I'd like to be a guinea pig to test three brand new ultrasound machines! Baby had moved and I managed to get three new cute piccies of him/her waving!!!!!
> 
> NEW DUE DATE: 4th May 2013 (Measuring 4 days ahead at 12w+2)
> 
> ANY GUESSES ON GENDER?x

I've just realised that you haven't mentioned this; were they happy with the fluid at the neck?! X


----------



## lpjkp

They seemed to be happy! NT measurement of 1.7 mm and I read anything less than like 3mm is normal...and nose,jaw,chin etc all look normal too,which decreases the risk further x


----------



## charmed

Hiya I'm back!! And we have a baby!!! Yayayay dated may the 4th so 2days ahead of my ov date! And one date off period but I'm happy at now being 12+2 and havin a healthy baby!! Moving soooo much photo also bit fuzzy and hard to measure! And heart beatin, leags moving and saw the brain, heart 2 legs and 2 arms!! Sooo happy!! The nt test was at 1.5mm so that's ment to be normal. :) thanks for all ur support and help ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121022-00267.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lpjkp

Aarrrgghhh! Same due date as me! I got measured at 12+2 too!

Soooo happy for you!xxx


----------



## claireyfairy

Congratulations lpjkp and charmed your scan pictures are lovely!
So glad everything is ok for you both.

Lpjkp I am going to guess boy for yours x
Charmed do you want gender guesses?

Told our son about baby yesterday and he has told us he likes big girls and boys but not babies!!-oh dear x


----------



## julesjules100

charmed said:


> Hiya I'm back!! And we have a baby!!! Yayayay dated may the 4th so 2days ahead of my ov date! And one date off period but I'm happy at now being 12+2 and havin a healthy baby!! Moving soooo much photo also bit fuzzy and hard to measure! And heart beatin, leags moving and saw the brain, heart 2 legs and 2 arms!! Sooo happy!! The nt test was at 1.5mm so that's ment to be normal. :) thanks for all ur support and help ladies!!

Congrats! Hopefully you can stop worrying for a bit now and relax x


----------



## julesjules100

Hi all

I went in to get some bloods done today to look further into the average result I got on trisomy 13 and 18. As it was done by a different clinic they insisted on doing another nuchal scan and bloods (had the last one at 11.5 weeks) and today I'm at 13 weeks. First nuchal, my scan and bloods came in at a risk of 1: 380. Today it came in at 1:2,919 for scan and bloods. Eh??!? Totally bizarre and actually rather disconcerting that there can be such discrepant results. Consultant is going to look into it. 

Anyway, got to see the baby again today. Not massively different from 13 weeks to 11.5 weeks but was sucking his thumb today which was cute! Sonographer has said that its a bit of a big 'un and if it wasn't an IVF baby she would have moved me closer to 14 weeks! I'm growing a giant.

I have a few 3/4D scan pics that I'd like to share but I'm about to throw this Mac out the window as it's impossible to resize/alter the size of the photos (come back PC all if forgiven!)! This sonographer also predicted a boy (75% confident).

J x


----------



## sarahuk

Its so odd that the numbers are as conflicting as they are! Sure, you can expect some variation but thats one hell of a variation!

I hope they re-do it and that they come back the lastest numbers!

Oh bless...I bet it was amazing to see baby sucking away on his thumb! Isnt it amazing how they are still so tiny in there yet doing such things! Youve made me excited for my scan now! (Monday @ 13wks :D )

Cant wait to see the piccies :D I bet youre glad youre being scheduled for a section if youre growing a big baby hun! xx


----------



## charmed

Hey ladies how's all just quickie my bloods came back says 1 in 100,000 for downs and guessin if tested blood and now wrote to me then if anything wrong with bookin bloods I'd maybe been told by now? Xxx how's all xx


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Its so odd that the numbers are as conflicting as they are! Sure, you can expect some variation but thats one hell of a variation!
> 
> I hope they re-do it and that they come back the lastest numbers!
> 
> Oh bless...I bet it was amazing to see baby sucking away on his thumb! Isnt it amazing how they are still so tiny in there yet doing such things! Youve made me excited for my scan now! (Monday @ 13wks :D )
> 
> Cant wait to see the piccies :D I bet youre glad youre being scheduled for a section if youre growing a big baby hun! xx

Fantastic that you have the date! They really are a lot more exciting now when they're a bit more developed. The thumb sucking thing really did bring a bit of a lump to my throat. Amazing that all of this is going on but I can't feel anything yet!

Yah! Very glad of the C section if he's going to be a beast!

xx


----------



## julesjules100

charmed said:


> Hey ladies how's all just quickie my bloods came back says 1 in 100,000 for downs and guessin if tested blood and now wrote to me then if anything wrong with bookin bloods I'd maybe been told by now? Xxx how's all xx

1 in 100,000 is great! I am most envious - the genetic risk benefit of not waiting until you're older to have a baby! x


----------



## sarahuk

Oh to be a young un' :D

I think that would have had me really choked up Jules. It just blows my mind your little one is doing that!

Hope you ladies are all doing well! Im still plodding along, feeling a bit sorry for myself since I am still plagued with very bad morning sickness despite being medicated. Roll on the end of this so i can enjoy being pregnant more!

xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

had my scan today :D baby is measuring 9-10 weeks rather than 11 which i originally thought, ahwell, new due date moves me to 29/5/13 and i get to see baby again in 4 weeks :D! x
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## charmed

Hi ya all! Hope all well. We ok! Few cramps and back ache today but now gonna rest been a busy week. I have a tmi quest I've found all my down below area is sore seems like from v bottom of vagina openin round back passage area and up between bump cheeks are really sore and seem to been like a tiny tear!! Keep wipin amd see bright red tiny smears of blood defo from them as can feel they sore and worst after a pop! Eeek its sore! Xxx


----------



## piya

hi charmed, i just now realised we both have same edd.. 4thmay and going by same ticker.. Wow.. I m having stretchy feeling, cramps in my bump region.. And i cant bend now fast as it hurts.. My third scan is on 1st nov..


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Charmed it sounds like you may have piles, not pleasant at all not sure what you can do to help xx


----------



## julesjules100

If it's a crack around your anus then it could be a fissure. If it's on your perineum (the bit between the end of your vagina and your anus) then it just just be a bit irritated. If the former, go easy on the wiping and then try to shower off the rest as a final clean up. I have had problems in the past back there and my colorectal surgeon said to go easy on the wiping and to try to shower after a bowel movement.

If the latter then I'd still go easy on the wiping and if it's really sore sit in a lukewarm salty bath for a bit. 

As stevensmummy says, it could be haemorroids but you would likely see something poking out a little if it's painful on the outside.


----------



## charmed

Hanks guys! :) ill go easy and use some sudio baby cream on bot for bit and see if helps! Finally hav day that now washed up eaten and got pjs on already first day in over 2weeks as been so busy! Few deep cramps today but think growin pains and v windy tum xx


----------



## palangi

Had my scan yesterday! Baby measured at 13 weeks and 1 day, and was bopping around all over the place! It was amazing and I feel so blessed! :-D

My due date has now been given as 6th May 

Hope you're all well girls!

xx


https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8332/8140975311_b18c3904ba.jpg
30th October - 13 weeks 1 Day by mrstafa, on Flickr


----------



## sarahuk

Awww lovely scan piccie :)

Ladies, I am so so sorry that I have been so quiet. Ive been quite unwell for some time with bad morning sickness (they should have called it all day sickness!!) and it left me rather unwell. I have lost 13lbs in the last few weeks, and ended up with dehyration and underactive kidneys, as well as suffering from Hyperemesis so ended up in hospital. 

Im now at home juggling a bag full of meds but Im still feeling rather poorly so Ill be a bit hit and miss with the forums till I get myself back. 

Havent forgotten you all! xx


----------



## charmed

hi aww poor u hunnie, u rest up and take it easy, im still crampy and windy lol. just seen my ticker as moved the babba along to the 4th one now!! :)


----------



## palangi

Well... Had an interesting appointment with my consultant today.

Because of my ectopic in March, they want to take extra special care of me, so I have to have a scan every 4 weeks, aswell as my usual 20 week scan and so on. They also want me to have a glucose tolerance test as my BMI is over 30.

I got an absolute bollocking for not eating enough too! He said that there were ketones in my urine sample, which basically indicated that I'm starving. 

Honestly, I can't win! I'm either being told I'm too fat and I have to watch what I'm eating, or I'm being told that I'm starving?! Make your minds up! :-D

On the plus side, all my bloods were excellent, especially my iron levels which are apparently 'just sublime', and I'm going to see my little bubba lots! :happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

charmed said:


> Hi ladies, im says a hello with causion in my voice, im only 4weeks tomorrow and period due today or morro. Tests getting stronger but as soon as see cb digi jump to 2-3 weeks nx week ill relax a little. Ive worked out my due date by 6th may which is day after my bday - freaky as my mum had me 2days after her birthday and sis had her baby that week too! My first pregancy was due day after my hubby bday so seems strange. really tryin keep relaxed and just what will be will be cant dream or change anything now, upto my beanie and body now.
> 
> anyone same stage who wants buddie up xxx

congrats hun i just found out today we are expecting. im 11 weeks.


----------



## charmed

Sw33tp3a said:


> charmed said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, im says a hello with causion in my voice, im only 4weeks tomorrow and period due today or morro. Tests getting stronger but as soon as see cb digi jump to 2-3 weeks nx week ill relax a little. Ive worked out my due date by 6th may which is day after my bday - freaky as my mum had me 2days after her birthday and sis had her baby that week too! My first pregancy was due day after my hubby bday so seems strange. really tryin keep relaxed and just what will be will be cant dream or change anything now, upto my beanie and body now.
> 
> anyone same stage who wants buddie up xxx
> 
> congrats hun i just found out today we are expecting. im 11 weeks.Click to expand...

wow only now found out!! how ever didnt u know lol


----------



## Sw33tp3a

charmed said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charmed said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, im says a hello with causion in my voice, im only 4weeks tomorrow and period due today or morro. Tests getting stronger but as soon as see cb digi jump to 2-3 weeks nx week ill relax a little. Ive worked out my due date by 6th may which is day after my bday - freaky as my mum had me 2days after her birthday and sis had her baby that week too! My first pregancy was due day after my hubby bday so seems strange. really tryin keep relaxed and just what will be will be cant dream or change anything now, upto my beanie and body now.
> 
> anyone same stage who wants buddie up xxx
> 
> congrats hun i just found out today we are expecting. im 11 weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> wow only now found out!! how ever didnt u know lolClick to expand...

i have been having PCOS and long heavy periods with only 2 weeks off of period before next one starts. and when it had been over 6 weeks since last periods my hubby was all when should u start to by more supplies. and so we thought wow weird so we took a test and ya bright :bfp: as soon as it crossed no waiting.


----------



## sarahuk

palangi said:


> Well... Had an interesting appointment with my consultant today.
> 
> Because of my ectopic in March, they want to take extra special care of me, so I have to have a scan every 4 weeks, aswell as my usual 20 week scan and so on. They also want me to have a glucose tolerance test as my BMI is over 30.
> 
> I got an absolute bollocking for not eating enough too! He said that there were ketones in my urine sample, which basically indicated that I'm starving.
> 
> Honestly, I can't win! I'm either being told I'm too fat and I have to watch what I'm eating, or I'm being told that I'm starving?! Make your minds up! :-D
> 
> On the plus side, all my bloods were excellent, especially my iron levels which are apparently 'just sublime', and I'm going to see my little bubba lots! :happydance:

I know all too well about the keytones problems :) And I have a high bmi also. I wish I was having extra care cos of my ectopic! You lucky thing with all the scans!! I will only get one extra after the 20wk one, at 38wks to determine birth weight :)

Try and eat though chick..keytones can be serious as its malnutrition xx


----------



## sarahuk

Sw33tp3a said:


> charmed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charmed said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, im says a hello with causion in my voice, im only 4weeks tomorrow and period due today or morro. Tests getting stronger but as soon as see cb digi jump to 2-3 weeks nx week ill relax a little. Ive worked out my due date by 6th may which is day after my bday - freaky as my mum had me 2days after her birthday and sis had her baby that week too! My first pregancy was due day after my hubby bday so seems strange. really tryin keep relaxed and just what will be will be cant dream or change anything now, upto my beanie and body now.
> 
> anyone same stage who wants buddie up xxx
> 
> congrats hun i just found out today we are expecting. im 11 weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> wow only now found out!! how ever didnt u know lolClick to expand...
> 
> i have been having PCOS and long heavy periods with only 2 weeks off of period before next one starts. and when it had been over 6 weeks since last periods my hubby was all when should u start to by more supplies. and so we thought wow weird so we took a test and ya bright :bfp: as soon as it crossed no waiting.Click to expand...

Oh wow! Congratulations and welcome!!

Hope you ladies are all good today :)

Im back to feeling ill so back to being hit and miss...cant wait for this Hyperemsis to pass so I can enjoy being preggo! xx


----------

